# 2015 Fall NCSQ Meet - 07 November 2015 - near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

We had our NCSQ Spring Meet earlier this year and had a good turn out and a lot of fun (despite the pitiful weather), but several folks were not able to make it - especially those who are local to here (we are hoping for better weather this time). 

2015 Spring NCSQ Meet Thread

This one is going to be scheduled for after the Unified Finals in Alabama so some folks may attend both events:

Unified Finals in Alabama

So, on to the info about the meet 

Where:
At my house near Greensboro - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

When:
Friday evening: 06 November 2015 for those who want to get together early (start around 5:00)

Saturday: 07 November 2015 09:00 AM - 09:00 PM

Food:
Probably snack items for lunch - We will likely grill out at our house.


Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
*Favorite Music on discs or other device*
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism

Current list of attendees: (Add Yo Name!)
Name (Screenname) - Car

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ


----------



## Mic10is

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system


----------



## Salami

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport


----------



## subterFUSE

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento


----------



## decibelle

Oooh! In spirit, at least. Or maybe - just maybe - a caravan in a certain grey Mitsu. Hmm...


----------



## ErinH

Would love to make this. You guys have the best meets. I swear.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Should I go to something like this?


----------



## Mic10is

Notloudenuf said:


> Should I go to something like this?


Nah, itll be lame. just a bunch of weirdo car freaks listening to fireworks, dinosaur stomps and depth charges going off in cars before listening to 45sec of a really good track before it changes to the next track:laugh:


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport 
4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento 
6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150



Mic10is said:


> Nah, itll be lame. just a bunch of weirdo car freaks listening to fireworks, dinosaur stomps and depth charges going off in cars before listening to 45sec of a really good track before it changes to the next track:laugh:


It's like he's been to one before ^^^


----------



## chithead

millerlyte said:


> Oooh! In spirit, at least. Or maybe - just maybe - a caravan in a certain grey Mitsu. Hmm...


----------



## Notloudenuf

Mic10is said:


> Nah, itll be lame. just a bunch of weirdo car freaks listening to fireworks, dinosaur stomps and depth charges going off in cars before listening to 45sec of a really good track before it changes to the next track:laugh:



Ok! Sounds like fun!


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport 
4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento 
6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150
7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment


----------



## Babs

I'm in! Had a blast at the spring meet up. You cats made a first car audio meet for a newb like me absolutely awesome. And too many cars I didn't get to listen to. Hope to bring what I learned. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport 

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento 

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm 50/50. Got other fish to fry but could probably swing it financially. Got a rather large purchase that will be getting made the first half of next year and building the structure for it to live in the end of this year. Been a long time coming but the dream will soon be a reality. I'll make a deal with y'all...I'll come if Grayson and Ally make the driveAnd here's the large purchase...colored about like the one in the link but with a black bottom to break up the white. And red pin around the bolt on the side and top cap pin. I won't bore you with the rigging details just like I don't bore the bass boat community with car audio...unless they act like they need a nap lol.
BassCat - Total Performance Bass Boats


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh, if I do come I'll make sure my coveralls are clean. At both meets I wish I would have had them. This fat hillbilly got COLD lol.


----------



## Darkrider

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport 

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento 

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Oh, if I do come I'll make sure my coveralls are clean. At both meets I wish I would have had them. This fat hillbilly got COLD lol.


Well, at least I forgot to make the beans to go with the dogs. 
Heck, you didn't even get to hear my car last time. We'll have to rectify that.


----------



## Babs

Forrest, I'm torn there too.. Anxious to see and hear the camaro, but intrigued by what you've done to the Kia since the last meet.
And Daniel, I wanna take the subie for a little stroll.. hehehe.. minimal drifting.


----------



## chithead

Babs said:


> And Daniel, I wanna take the subie for a little stroll.. hehehe.. minimal drifting.


We can do that


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Well, at least I forgot to make the beans to go with the dogs.
> Heck, you didn't even get to hear my car last time. We'll have to rectify that.


The bad part about extra propulsion and coveralls is the smell tends to travel up and knock the offender out or just stay trapped until just the wrong moment:laugh:I need some new bibs anyway because the ones I have now are a little too breathable. The ones to match my coat would be ideal. 50mph in 25* wind and can't feel a thingI'll have to hear your car Scott. Just pull me aside and point me in that direction!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chithead said:


>


Ally would make a great bandit. Sad part is her Monte is probably quicker than the '77 (or was it '78?) Trans Am every ******* had to have after that movie came out. I heard for what they were they were pretty slow.


----------



## sirbOOm

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport 

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento 

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt


----------



## Babs

I'm hoping if it works and dunno if it works with droid stuffs, but I'll have the AE running toslink wifi.  Might be interesting to see who can/can't play tunes through it.


----------



## req

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport 

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento 

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt 

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)


----------



## bertholomey

Bump for this meet - an even dozen is a good number ️


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Still 3 months out. I bet the list doubles over the next couple of months. If I do make this one I might have something install related that none of you will see coming. Glenn knows what it is since he'll be the one doing the work, and I've always liked his style better than most.


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport 

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento 

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt 

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt





bertholomey said:


> Bump for this meet - an even dozen is a good number ️



An even dozen.....hahahahahaha, yeah, riiiiiiight!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> 13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An even dozen.....hahahahahaha, yeah, riiiiiiight!



Lucky number 13!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Woohoo.....I ain't skeered to be 13!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Who am I kidding? I know I'm going to make the long drive regardless. Can't say no to these things as long as money and vacation time are in adequate supply.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system 

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport 

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento 

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt 

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled


----------



## claydo

Dats right heelbeely........you know you gotsta be there!


----------



## Beckerson1

Wish I could come Jason. I will make sure to plan some vacation for the next one. By then the A pillars will be in and a completely new setup from the last time you listened to it this past July. Heck even now with actual time to do extended tuning and adjustments its a completely different animal.


----------



## Zippy

I see one problem with this list. Not enough BRZ's on it. Here Let me fix that.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled 

15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB


----------



## chithead

I got a fever. And the only prescription, is more BRZ.


----------



## Babs

Beckerson1 said:


> Wish I could come Jason. I will make sure to plan some vacation for the next one. By then the A pillars will be in and a completely new setup from the last time you listened to it this past July. Heck even now with actual time to do extended tuning and adjustments its a completely different animal.


Man.. I wish you could make it too Beckerson. To finally meet another fellow old schooler from 8thcivic.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think we need to start calling Jason "East Coast Marv". His gatherings keep getting bigger and bigger! Good thing the driveway is long and the road is quiet.


----------



## bose301s

I should be there and have a working system


----------



## JayinMI

I want to make it, but my vacation time resets on the 8th ( :worried: ), and I'll have to see the money situation after Finals (hotel's already booked.) Pencil me in, and I'll do what I can.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

It would be awesome to see you again Jay, but we will totally understand if you are just with us in spirit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

I second that. It was awesome meeting you at the last GTG.


----------



## JayinMI

How's your hand doing? I still feel bad about that...

Jay


----------



## Black Rain

My hands doing great. Still have some tender spots but thats due to work. Thanks for asking, Jay.


----------



## jpf150

I'll for sure be there! With a system, who knows. It's a couple of months out but I'm lazy haha. School and other matters have taken priority lately, but I hope something is in there for the meet. If not, I'll just enjoy all of the other cars, and great company.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled 

15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB

16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?


----------



## Darkrider

jpf150 said:


> I'll for sure be there! With a system, who knows. It's a couple of months out but I'm lazy haha. School and other matters have taken priority lately, but I hope something is in there for the meet. If not, I'll just enjoy all of the other cars, and great company.
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> 2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
> 
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 
> 4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
> 
> 5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
> 
> 6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150
> 
> 7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
> 
> 8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
> 
> 9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
> 
> 10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ
> 
> 11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt
> 
> 12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)
> 
> 13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled
> 
> 15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
> 
> 16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?


jpRUSTANGgt

Do it.


----------



## jpf150

Hahaha I should! Still disappointed I couldn't get that license plate...


----------



## captainobvious

This will be very tough for me since it's right after the long trip for finals...

We'll have to see how things go.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> This will be very tough for me since it's right after the long trip for finals...
> 
> We'll have to see how things go.


Would be great to see you and Michelle again and either hear her car with more than just a quick tune or hear yours.


----------



## JayinMI

If I make it, I defintely need to get some seat time in subterFUSE's car. 

Have there been any updates on Michelle's car, Steve?

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I might bring a coconut pound cake. The recipe is from a woman I went to church with way back and she's somewhere around the century mark in age now. Feisty as ever from what I hear and stubborn as a mule:laugh:Her pound cake was never safe at pot lucks. Who's up for coconut pound cake? That's if it makes it there without getting eaten on the ride up


----------



## papasin

Sub'd, just in case. Oh, and free bump!


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Would be great to see you and Michelle again and either hear her car with more than just a quick tune or hear yours.


Thanks bud 



JayinMI said:


> If I make it, I definitely need to get some seat time in subterFUSE's car.
> 
> Have there been any updates on Michelle's car, Steve?
> 
> Jay



No updates on hers and I'm just now starting to crack at mine again. We've been through quite a bit the last couple of months and have had no time to work on them unfortunately. We're still hard at work on our new fixer-upper house and probably wont be moved in for at least another 3 weeks.

In my car, I'm upgrading to the HAT L1proR2 tweeters and doing some other tweaks. I also still have to get the rest of the gear installed (pair of subs and 2 amps) before I can really start from scratch on the tune. I'll post up some updates as I get into it


----------



## Coppertone

Pencil me in as bringing my wife's car, 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited.


----------



## Babs

Yeah I won't have any 3-way surprises with mine for sure. I don't see me acquiring, much less actually laying up fiberglass on any pillars anytime soon. But she's had some more seat time with REW at least, before I dropped and effectively destroyed the UMM-6 mic. Yay!!

Best I can hope for is at least work on the amp rack and some cleaner install since the PDX swap which in itself was a lovely upgrade. Would be nice to at least get my rears back in to play devil's advocate with a little "ambiance" fade-able so to go pure front-stage SQ at the head unit fader, maybe. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Drake

I might be down for this, been outta the car audio realm lately (other priorities taken over), but be good to hang out with you guys again!


----------



## bertholomey

papasin said:


> Sub'd, just in case. Oh, and free bump!



Thanks for the bump! 'Just in case'......does that equal, just in case this meet happens?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBlevel

papasin said:


> Sub'd, just in case. Oh, and free bump!


So is Richard making it to the met?


----------



## bertholomey

Coppertone said:


> Pencil me in as bringing my wife's car, 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited.


You are certainly penciled in - it would be great to see you here! 



Babs said:


> Yeah I won't have any 3-way surprises with mine for sure. I don't see me acquiring, much less actually laying up fiberglass on any pillars anytime soon. But she's had some more seat time with REW at least, before I dropped and effectively destroyed the UMM-6 mic. Yay!!
> 
> Best I can hope for is at least work on the amp rack and some cleaner install since the PDX swap which in itself was a lovely upgrade. Would be nice to at least get my rears back in to play devil's advocate with a little "ambiance" fade-able so to go pure front-stage SQ at the head unit fader, maybe.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Get to WORK!!!  I'm very interested to hear what you have done on the tune! Let's get together soon!



The Drake said:


> I might be down for this, been outta the car audio realm lately (other priorities taken over), but be good to hang out with you guys again!


Awesome Drake! It would be great to see you again!


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> So is Richard making it to the met?


Think he may have been just razzing me about the slower than normal sign up......sub'd in case the meet happens (oh yeah, it's goin' happen) - he wants to see the pics


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Get to WORK!!!  I'm very interested to hear what you have done on the tune! Let's get together soon!



Hehe. Yeah. I measured and blew away the tune but just for giggles did a little right side mid/tweet comparison in REW EQ visually to the stock "curve". Me thinks after the amp swap I have a wee bit of leveling to do. Just call me hot-mids!! Back to formula.










Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> Think he may have been just razzing me about the slower than normal sign up......sub'd in case the meet happens (oh yeah, it's goin' happen) - he wants to see the pics


I'm not that mean.  Would love to make it to one of your legendary meets and definitely "sub'd" for pics and such. In the off chance I can make it, well, you'd be the first to know. Can you promise that if I come there'll be CA weather though? :surprised:


----------



## DBlevel

I'll be there unless the new schedule doesn't allow it for some reason!


----------



## Babs

papasin said:


> I'm not that mean.  Would love to make it to one of your legendary meets and definitely "sub'd" for pics and such. In the off chance I can make it, well, you'd be the first to know. Can you promise that if I come there'll be CA weather though? :surprised:



If you did, I'd have to spring for a detail job or I ain't parking anywhere near ya! LOL. Wish you could though. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> If you did, I'd have to spring for a detail job or I ain't parking anywhere near ya! LOL. Wish you could though.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


He could park his clean white Ram next to my dirty white Ram to make his look that much cleanerAnd as for the California weather, if this Fall meet is anything like the last Fall meet I'll be wearing coveralls for most of the day. I'm not used to the frozen territory SLIGHTLY north of me


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

All jokes aside, I've done a major subwoofer change. This Arc 10 is mean and clean for just being a sealed 10". It's in a sidefiring square tube and loading off the passenger side back door. Cabin gain is insane loaded this way. Not as loud as the pair of 12's on double the power but possibly a little cleaner and was a breeze getting it on the dash. The 10 is more pinpoint while the 12's gave more of an enveloping feeling. Both front seats go all the way back now and I'm tickled to death about getting my storage back under the seat with all the stuff I carry around in the winter...rain suit, heavy coat, coveralls, trout fishing stuff, hip boots, folding chair, and anything else I might need. And I have a pair of Wavecor mids on the way. I hear they're richer down lower on the vocals which is what the rs75's lack even though the rs75's really shine in the upper midrange. amt tweets are staying and will be hard-mounted (instead of the temporary test tape that hasn't been touched since before the spring meet) and angled on plane with the windshield. This way stomped the crap out of the way they had to be mounted for the spring meet but the tape would fail after the first couple bumps only being edge mounted.


----------



## papasin

Babs said:


> If you did, I'd have to spring for a detail job or I ain't parking anywhere near ya! LOL.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> He could park his clean white Ram next to my dirty white Ram to make his look that much cleaner


Funny...but if there's a car you don't want to park next to, it's probably going to be MrsPapasin's especially with her recent haul. My clean white RAM wasn't even close.


----------



## req

hopefully these will be installed by then...

KA-XBL-TWT


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> hopefully these will be installed by then...
> 
> KA-XBL-TWT


Those look great! Looking forward to hearing them!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

papasin said:


> Funny...but if there's a car you don't want to park next to, it's probably going to be MrsPapasin's especially with her recent haul. My clean white RAM wasn't even close.


My sled lives outside parked on a dusty gravel road. It only gets washed 3-4 times a year by a better than average automatic car wash. I know I know I'm gonna regret it when the clear starts to peel off. You know what though, if I decide to keep it and get a more practical grocery getter for a daily driver I'll want my tow rig to look a little rough at some of the secluded boat ramps I park at even if it does have a trailer for a nice shiny boat hooked to it. It's in full sleeper mode so it doesn't call too much attention to itself. Looks like a 60 y/o man owns it. I had an 06 Sierra that I had looking like a thick piece of black glass before I traded it in. Prettiest truck on the road for about 5 mins after washing it. Anyway, enough of my incoherent rambling:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sooooo, after a couple days of back and forth it looks like I'll have a very high end and very fitting midbass AND midrange in the RAM. I'll have RAM's in the RAMThis will be interesting.


----------



## Coppertone

I'm currently gathering the nutts for my 2011 Ram Crew Cab also, care to share what you'll be running ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Audible Physics Ram 2.6 set. Puttin' Rams in my Ram yoIt was a HUGE decision and a lot of money being dropped but I think it will be worth it. I've heard that they're well worth the price of entry. And since the 2's will be off axis in the dash I'll probably stick with the Tianle amt tweets for the "ala mode" up top. And a sealed Arc 10. Then the headunit, processor, and amps you see in my siggy.


----------



## Coppertone

Hmmm, I will have to look them up as I'm not familiar with that set of speakers....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The 2's are cute little guys and look really well engineered. I'll have to get the set in my hands to really see the details though.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Audible Physics Ram 2.6 set. Puttin' Rams in my Ram yoIt was a HUGE decision and a lot of money being dropped but I think it will be worth it. I've heard that they're well worth the price of entry. And since the 2's will be off axis in the dash I'll probably stick with the Tianle amt tweets for the "ala mode" up top. And a sealed Arc 10. Then the headunit, processor, and amps you see in my siggy.


Well allllllllrighty then!! I'll be lookin' to hear this setup.


----------



## claydo

5 days no bump.....well, bump! Looking forward to the new tweets in the gti, gotta make time for a longer demo this time.........also looking forward to meeting ya coppertone!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll have teaser pics of what's going in my truck in the next couple days. I promised I'd hustle to get as many ears in it as possible so y'all don't be shy! I'll probably just be in long enough to tell about the system and answer any questions, then jump out and let y'all have at it as long as you want. Gotta save the ears!


----------



## Coppertone

claydo said:


> 5 days no bump.....well, bump! Looking forward to the new tweets in the gti, gotta make time for a longer demo this time.........also looking forward to meeting ya coppertone!


You as well as I'm currently gearing up for the ride. Will start looking next week for a really nice place to stay while out there.


----------



## bertholomey

Coppertone said:


> You as well as I'm currently gearing up for the ride. Will start looking next week for a really nice place to stay while out there.


I can certainly give some recommendations if you are interested.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The Days Inn in Greensboro where I stayed last time the room was worth way more than I paid, but in the shopping center next door the second night after getting back around midnight I heard something that I'll never forget. This could have happened anywhere and I just happened to be within earshot at this point in time. I won't say what it was here but if you want to know for future reference pm me and we'll discuss. It's not a deal breaker on whether or not I'll stay there again because I've stayed in MUCH worse areas. And the room was actually really nice and clean.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Jason, please mention the areas that you consider safest, and areas to avoid at all costs.


----------



## Coppertone

I need an area that is SAFE as heck guys, the cost isn't an issue I just want to be confident that I and my car will be there in the a.m lol.


----------



## claydo

Don't worry, Jason can point ya in a good direction. The archdale area should be pretty tame. I believe downtown greensboro wouldn't be near as rough as the cities up yer way, lol, not that I'd recomend staying there........I can't really make any suggestions, even though I'm only 45 minutes away, because I just don't get down that way very often.


----------



## ErinH

lol.... you guys act like NC is the Marcy Projects.


----------



## claydo

Lol.....not a very rough place all around at all.....now when I followed Grayson's directions out of downtown Atlanta....... sheesh....


----------



## Babs

No kidding. I lived off of Delk Rd in Atlanta. NC doesn't scare me. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My stomping grounds are Little Rock. Atlanta scared me and the Walmart Grayson said was the "safe" one had me a little nervous when I had to go in there around midnight! Didn't help I was fried from working all night, driving all day, and only a short nap in the room before meeting at Vortex. And I swear the sign on the restroom at Walmart said "men". Casually walked out when I didn't see any urinals:blush:


----------



## claydo

DOH!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My stomping grounds are Little Rock. Atlanta scared me and the Walmart Grayson said was the "safe" one had me a little nervous when I had to go in there around midnight! Didn't help I was fried from working all night, driving all day, and only a short nap in the room before meeting at Vortex. And I swear the sign on the restroom at Walmart said "men". Casually walked out when I didn't see any urinals:blush:


That is funny......I went to one of the Walmart stores in Little Rock, Arkansas......I swear every person in those 'people of Walmart' videos was at that Walmart......

I can highly recommend the hotels around Archdale and Asheboro.....just country - nothing scary.....maybe some necks cruising........

Anything up 68 (Eastchester) from High Point to the airport is completely safe. 

So, for less expensive - google the hotels around Archdale and Asheboro.....for a little nicer but still only about 20 minutes or so from my house.....enter this into the Google Maps search: "National Service Road, Colfax, NC hotels" - Embassy Suites, Homewood Suites, Home2Suites, Hampton Inn are just the Hilton properties within 5 miles of that location. Shoot.....that is where Casey works - right off that road......


----------



## Theslaking

No doubt about the Northeast cities. My wife and I were walking out of a Walmart in Philly a couple months ago and the hodlum in front of us pulled out his wallet and several bullets fell out of his pockets. Trust "safe" wasn't what came to mind.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> That is funny......I went to one of the Walmart stores in Little Rock, Arkansas......I swear every person in those 'people of Walmart' videos was at that Walmart......
> 
> ......


We have our share of characters here. Do you remember which one it was? Baseline, Bowman, and Shackleford are full of the people you speak of. The one by me at Chenal and Cantrel isn't too bad.


----------



## Babs

Spent another week not long after the last meet in Randleman doing a product sort at Rheem. It's a quite pleasant little town I thought. Nice folks. Unfortunately our gracious host was also out of town or I'd have petitioned him for a class in SQ tuning 101. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckerson1

Well place me on the Maybe list Jason... we will have to see how they work around schedules here at work... getting some quality OT ATM


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Teaser pics of the new Ram set as promised.


----------



## Darkrider

Coppertone said:


> I need an area that is SAFE as heck guys, the cost isn't an issue I just want to be confident that I and my car will be there in the a.m lol.


You could always come stay right here close to my house (Sleep Inn in Garner, NC) and caravan over with me and James (jpf150). It's a very safe area (Deputy Sheriff's patrol this area 24/7, not that they need to) and it's only about an 1 hour 40 minute drive to Jason's. It's also pretty close to I95 (assuming you choose to come down this way). Could always hang out and get some demos in the night before as well. I never have enough time to hear everything I want at Jason's meets.....


----------



## claydo

Lmao......you guys are killing me with all this "unsafe" talk. This is most definitely not a dangerous area.......


----------



## bertholomey

If anyone is looking for amazing amps or have a friend that you want to be a 'bad' influence on......my friend (and someone who has come to a few of these meets) is selling these amps. 

Genesis Dual Mono Extremes


----------



## claydo

I saw those ^^ nice, but a bit out of my budget!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> I saw those ^^ nice, but a bit out of my budget!


Those old amps yer runnin ain't gonna last forever. It's only money...:laugh:

On a more serious note, y'all remember the pair of gto12's and gto1001ez amp I was running for boom boom at the last meet? If any of you need/know anyone who needs some inexpensive low end in their ride I'll let the whole package (subs and amp) go for $250 local. Or $75 for the subs and $175 for the amp. All in perfect shape. I had my fun with them and have since moved on. (see siggy) Also have the Pioneer 12 (step up from the one walfart carries) that I was running at the first NC meet I was at. $25 local. Works perfectly and really is a nice sub for the money. Anyone interested in some cheap boom let me know and I'll bring it if you're serious about buying. Thought about putting the subs on craigslist but that's a big hassle.


----------



## crxsir121

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Teaser pics of the new Ram set as promised.


Whats the prices on these speakers???


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

MSRP is $699 + international shipping. Please contact your AP dealer or if you need help locating one, email audiblephysics1 at gmail dot com. Dealers will have a little flexibility on price, but even at MSRP they're worth it, trust me


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> MSRP is $699 + international shipping. Please contact your AP dealer or if you need help locating one, email audiblephysics1 at gmail dot com. Dealers will have a little flexibility on price, but even at MSRP they're worth it, trust me


Thanks Chris for providing that extra information. If anyone is interested, I am a dealer for these parts so folks can PM me or email at the address above for information about pricing / availability.


----------



## Darkrider

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Chris for providing that extra information. If anyone is interested, I am a dealer for these parts so folks can PM me or email at the address above for information about pricing / availability.


I wish I had known you were a dealer a few months back before I bought the KRX2's for my KIA. I sent 2 emails to them and was totally ignored, so I moved on.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That sucks Forrest. You still have some really nice speakers in both of your cars. That krx2 set is no joke


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Chris for providing that extra information. If anyone is interested, I am a dealer for these parts so folks can PM me or email at the address above for information about pricing / availability.


No problem. I was a little unsure about the details before I edited it. Now I have a pre-loaded response for anyone that asks me about pricing and purchasing. I'm working on a review right now but holding off posting one until they get some hours on them. Have levels and time alignment pretty close but still need to do l/r eq and my default equal loudness tune. These speakers are hands down the best I've ever used. They're "forward" but not overbearing. The small details in music aren't getting lost in the mix like they do with some speakers I've used/heard. Still not completely decided on crossover points. I think the ar20 tweets that are in transit as we speak will put a nice cherry on top. My install just doesn't play nice with the dash speakers lowpassed above beaming so didn't even bother trying the little "AT" button tweeters the set came with. I'm sure they would have been magical on axis in some tasteful pods running all the way up, but would rather not have something like that out in the open for all to see.


----------



## Babs

I get the impression Audible Physics will be two common words at the meet. Looking forward to hearing some.
I got nothin'.. Could bring my GS42's in the box to show off my new coaxials at the "oooh aaah table". LOL!! They are pretty though. hehehehe


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I might bring all my unused gear and slap an "I wanna get rid of it" price on it. Will need to borrow a big table from dad just to put it all on...lol. Seriously though, these 3 12's I have are of low monetary value but really good at getting the job done on the cheap. And the "in person" price will be way less than the "shipped" price for obvious reasons. I'd even consider trades if it's something I'm interested in. Thought I had the 1001ez amp, gto12's, and discovery 7's sold yesterday locally to unpredictableacts but he may have backed out. I gave him a rock bottom "Hillbilly lost his mind" price on the package deal too.


----------



## Darkrider

Darkrider said:


> I wish I had known you were a dealer a few months back before I bought the KRX2's for my KIA. I sent 2 emails to them and was totally ignored, so I moved on.


Yeah, so I missed the "1" in the email address.

So pay attention kids! That "1" is IMPORTANT!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Anyone here up for having a table set up for items we want to try to sell? I have some stuff here collecting dust that I'll probably never use again and will price at crackhead prices just to send it down the road if I don't have to ship it (subs mainly).


----------



## subterFUSE

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Anyone here up for having a table set up for items we want to try to sell? I have some stuff here collecting dust that I'll probably never use again and will price at crackhead prices just to send it down the road if I don't have to ship it (subs mainly).



I have a JL Audio 12w7 woofer that I'm trying to sell. I have no box so it needs to be a face 2 face transaction. So I'm in for a sale table.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> I have a JL Audio 12w7 woofer that I'm trying to sell. I have no box so it needs to be a face 2 face transaction. So I'm in for a sale table.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I won't be bringin' the "vintage" Kicker CVR 12 then hehehe.. Well maybe I will and someone can give it to their kid. Plays, last I checked.  
And an old Eclipse 3640 4-channel.. Actually a nice old amp.
And some TB W6-789E mids.. Those are actually quite legit drivers.
They'll sit at the 'kids' table. LOL!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Anyone here up for having a table set up for items we want to try to sell? I have some stuff here collecting dust that I'll probably never use again and will price at crackhead prices just to send it down the road if I don't have to ship it (subs mainly).


Hillbilly the event planner.....I like it 

I don't have a problem with guys / gals bringing audio gear to sell / swap....we have done that before. And as in the past, these transactions were done very smoothly - with no issues. I'm going to trust that they will occur in the same manner at this event. I'll even have a brand new set of Audible Physics NZ3AlBe 3" drivers displayed for sale......I can't promise 'Crackhead' prices though


----------



## Babs

It'd be pretty smooth for me. Ya wanna sub? Here ya go! Does it play? I think so. LOL. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Actually my mids are rockin right now from the PDX trunk sale from the last meet. Talk about stoked!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> .....I can't promise 'Crackhead' prices though


I vote for AP Be goodness at crackhead prices!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Hillbilly the event planner.....I like it
> 
> I don't have a problem with guys / gals bringing audio gear to sell / swap....we have done that before. And as in the past, these transactions were done very smoothly - with no issues. I'm going to trust that they will occur in the same manner at this event. I'll even have a brand new set of Audible Physics NZ3AlBe 3" drivers displayed for sale......I can't promise 'Crackhead' prices though


I'll just have everything laying out with a price list and somewhere on the list it will say "If interested in buying any of this stuff talk to the short guy in the camo hat":laugh:

I'd love to at least handle and maybe drool a little on those nz3albe drivers but as much money as I've spent on car audio this year I don't think buying anything else would be in my best interest:surprised:I think what's in my siggy will hold me for a while though. I've stepped over into the deep end to a whole new level of awesomeness. The biggest difference is how the stuff in the background is jumping out at me now. And I haven't even gotten the tweeters Richard sent me installed yet


----------



## Serieus

just realized i never signed up for this, but i'll definitely be there given that i'm permanently back in NC at this point  think this is the most up-to-date list.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento

6) Daniel (chithead) - WRX 5150

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled 

15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB

16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?

17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit


----------



## Coppertone

^^^^. Well dang, how is it that I am driving all of the way from New Jersey, and wasn't added to the list ?
Coppertone 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi.......


----------



## chithead

Coppertone said:


> ^^^^. Well dang, how is it that I am driving all of the way from New Jersey, and wasn't added to the list ?
> Coppertone 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi.......


You can have my spot 



1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento

6) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled 

15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB

16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?

17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit

18) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy


----------



## Coppertone

Well now I feel sooo much better lol.


----------



## bertholomey

chithead said:


> You can have my spot


That was such a selfless act Daniel......shows the NCSQ spirit


----------



## Babs

So I've got this Huuuuuuge playlist built up to kull from so to attempt to contribute "demo" disk. A little concerned about it though and ripping disk from those files sourced from a certain large download source. Might be an offload conversation with one of you pro's on that one. A lot of it though is from my own rips. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serieus

Coppertone said:


> ^^^^. Well dang, how is it that I am driving all of the way from New Jersey, and wasn't added to the list ?
> Coppertone 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi.......


i'll admit to not having read the thread to see who i could add, i just went back a few pages to find the last post that had a list. sorry!!


----------



## Babs

Wait a sec. Did I buy my amp from you at the last meet? I owe you a hug. LOL


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serieus

Babs said:


> Wait a sec. Did I buy my amp from you at the last meet? I owe you a hug. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


yes sir!


----------



## Babs

Dude! That amp is making my mids boogie! Favorite beer of choice owed. And I wanna hear all that zapco goodness you made off with. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serieus

Babs said:


> Dude! That amp is making my mids boogie! Favorite beer of choice owed. And I wanna hear all that zapco goodness you made off with.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


glad to hear it's working out for you! keep the beer  still sitting under my bed, got busy with a cross country move that didn't end up working out, but there's still a chance that i may get them and a dls 3 way running up front before the meet. we'll see!


----------



## Babs

Nice. Never heard em. Get crackin!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLN305

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento

6) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled 

15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB

16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?

17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit

18) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy

19) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab


----------



## claydo

Woo hoo! List is growing!


----------



## Navy Chief

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento

6) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled 

15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB

16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?

17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit

18) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy

19) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab

20) Mark (Navy Chief) 2015 Silverado regular cab

I am adding myself, however I have no idea what my schedule will be like at that time. I have nothing installed yet and I am still planning. I am focusing on getting the truck looking the way I want first. Love the sale table, I even have some "please take me for free" items to offer.


----------



## bertholomey

It would be great to see you Glenn and Mark!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

With gas prices dropping like a brick hopefully it won't hurt so bad financially for us road warriors.


----------



## GLN305

Hillbilly SQ said:


> With gas prices dropping like a brick hopefully it won't hurt so bad financially for us road warriors.


Amen.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm going to ballpark it at $2 a gallon (midgrade) times around 85 gallons. That's $170 for gas. I plan on driving to and from all in one day so maybe I'll be able to open my wallet a little more and get a room in one of the recommended areas. I still think most of the Greensboro area looks like Mayberry compared to most of Little Rock. In other news, I either have a bad tweeter output in the headunit or another wore out cable that decided to short out. I'm ordering 3 new cables and ripping the 5+ year old ones out!


----------



## chithead

Heh, this is true^^^ You have to get down here to Charlotte to find anything that resembles the Little Rock area. Riding around where I work sometimes reminds me of living there in Rose City/N Little Rock


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chithead said:


> Heh, this is true^^^ You have to get down here to Charlotte to find anything that resembles the Little Rock area. Riding around where I work sometimes reminds me of living there in Rose City/N Little Rock


An area has to resemble S. University, 65th, Geyer Springs, Roosevelt, and other surrounding "war zones" for me to get nervous. However, some of the best bbq joints in the city are right in the middle of it all. One of them I think the old girl behind the counter has the hotts for me:blush:


----------



## Black Rain

Well NCSQ family, I will not be attending this meet. Due to new job, me and my family will be commencing a new chapter of our life in Central Florida. You all will be missed and thank you for all the great moments. They will be cherished. Hopefully, I can make it to another gathering in the future.


----------



## chithead

Whoa! That is quite the change for sure. I definitely wish you the best of good fortune my friend, be safe, and definitely hope to see you again in the future!


----------



## claydo

Congrats the new job Juan! I hope the move goes smooth for your family.


----------



## Darkrider

Black Rain said:


> Well NCSQ family, I will not be attending this meet. Due to new job, me and my family will be commencing a new chapter of our life in Central Florida. You all will be missed and thank you for all the great moments. They will be cherished. Hopefully, I can make it to another gathering in the future.


Juan, you will be sorely missed. And by sorely, I mean sore like a hand that uppercutted a tank 

Best of luck Brother!


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks guys.


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> Congrats the new job Juan! I hope the move goes smooth for your family.


This^



Darkrider said:


> Juan, you will be sorely missed. And by sorely, I mean sore like a hand that uppercutted a tank
> 
> Best of luck Brother!


And this^

We'll miss you


----------



## bertholomey

It is always a better meet with you here. We will be sad, but excited for your new venture. You may have to start gathering some folks 'down there'......FLSQ Spring and Fall meets


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks Jason. I want to set up a FLSQ meet along with Russ at Octave, but I have to wait until I return. This new job will have me out of the country for a bit. So I'm taking a hiatus from all until I'm back.

Either way, when I do, hopefully some you NCSQ guys can make it down.


----------



## Babs

Just curious, who among the folks going have or are using wireless or other sourcing for optical out into their DSP's other than optical head units, etc?

Playing with the airport again, but would be cool to discuss/see/hear other optical setups to feed device into dsp.


----------



## jpf150

Babs said:


> Just curious, who among the folks going have or are using wireless or other sourcing for optical out into their DSP's other than optical head units, etc?
> 
> Playing with the airport again, but would be cool to discuss/see/hear other optical setups to feed device into dsp.



I eventually will have a pure i20 feeding my dsp, but I highly doubt anything will be running in my car for the meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Looks like the only thing that will be the same in my rig from last time are the pair of Mosconi 120.4's. The magnitude of the equipment change wasn't planned but the way things have fallen into place you would think it was part of a master plan amongst those involved. Big thanks goes out to everyone that approached me at just the right time to make all this come together as smoothly as it has. It's as if they knew exactly what I needed and I happened to have the funds available to pounce or gear they wanted to work out a trade. Here's a list of the massive overhaul
eXcelon ddx5901hd
PPI dsp88r (worth rolling the dice on after doing some research outside of the bad reviews on here)
Pair of Mosconi One 120.4's
Audible Physics Ram 6.5", 2.5", and ar20 tweets
Arc 10


----------



## bertholomey

I had a little headphone meet in Raleigh yesterday afternoon......gave demos to the two guys in the BRZ.....they asked if it was expensive to get that kind of sound......I said not at all....a lot of guys get that kind of sound with a 'reasonable' budget. 

But...giving a couple demos got me in the mood for this meet.....looking forward to Finals and then seeing / hearing your vehicles!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You're right Jason, it doesn't take much money to get great sound. At the last one I had a total of about $300 in all eight speakers. And every bit of it was bought brand new. Amps, headunit, and processing can cost as much or as little as you like as long as the processing will do what's needed and the source and amps are at least decent quality. Doesn't have to be a Helix Pro or one of the other big money processors even though they are nice if you have the funds for them. And while you can't polish a turd, there are plenty of diamonds in the rough that are really great speakers on the cheap. When it all comes down to it, I'm a firm believer in install and tuning. And these meets have allowed me to better my vehicle by leaps and bounds without having to go to a competition. My first car audio meet was back in 06 at finals in Atlanta. Everyone was so busy keeping their head in the game that it was hard to chat with them for more than 30 seconds at a time. And my ignorance at the time caused some other issues, but that's a whole other can of worms that has been put behind me for good...HOPEFULLY.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> a lot of guys get that kind of sound with a 'reasonable' budget.


sure.

the _first _time. but after that, the flood gates open and the wallet gets stretched further and further.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> sure.
> 
> the _first _time. but after that, the flood gates open and the wallet gets stretched further and further.


Try being a bass fisherman. Car audio is cheap in comparison


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Try being a bass fisherman. Car audio is cheap in comparison



With one of these


----------



## Babs

Talk about about a hole in yer driveway you throw money into. Right there it is. Hehe


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That Ranger with typical electronics that you'd find on one of that caliber is about $75k. And to think people finance one of those for 15 years at $600 or more a month for payments


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It's closing in fast at a little over 5 weeks! Who's gonna try to completely re-tune a couple days before? That never works when I do it


----------



## Coppertone

Well I am hopeful that the Legacy is going to come exactly as it sits currently. Again I'm not a competitor so my tune is set based upon what I enjoy.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I be rocking a tune that's full of impact. I like people to have fun in my truck


----------



## Gannz

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento

6) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled

15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB

16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?

17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit

18) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy

19) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab 

20) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab

Current System: AVIC-5000NEX, JBL 4x100 bi amped to HAT Legatia Stage V 2-way front stage w/ HAT passive crossover, JBL 1x500 @ 2 ohm to Sundown SD-3 10" in ~ .70 cu. ft. sealed box, 60% CDL, close as possible to full coverage CCF/MLV. 

I just installed everything a couple months ago so I'm a total noob at this. Stock speaker locations so the stage is a little low IMO. Tweets are a little harsh but they seem to still be breaking in. They've gotten a little better lately and I'm adding a DSP next week. 

I have a AVH-4100NEX and the new MiniDSP 6x8 both coming this Monday. So, I'll have those installed by the time of the meet if anyone wants to check out Android Auto and the new MiniDSP... or help me tune it. LOL


----------



## jpf150

I'd love to have a look at the new minidsp. I had a 2x4 board before and have an 88r now. But since they just got released, I might try to change that..


----------



## Notloudenuf

Gannz said:


> 20) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
> 
> Current System: AVIC-5000NEX, JBL 4x100 bi amped to HAT Legatia Stage V 2-way front stage w/ HAT passive crossover, JBL 1x500 @ 2 ohm to Sundown SD-3 10" in ~ .70 cu. ft. sealed box, 60% CDL, close as possible to full coverage CCF/MLV.


Welcome Keith!

Looking forward to checking out the HAT system.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Only 4 weeks away.
Who is working feverishly on their install/tune to get ready. (Not me  )

Countdown
Countdown Timer - Countdown to Nov 7, 2015 9:00 AM in Raleigh


----------



## chithead

Notloudenuf said:


> Only 4 weeks away.
> Who is working feverishly on their install/tune to get ready. (Not me  )
> 
> Countdown
> Countdown Timer - Countdown to Nov 7, 2015 9:00 AM in Raleigh


I'm working diligently to acquire items for this week's install idea :laugh:


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> Only 4 weeks away.
> Who is working feverishly on their install/tune to get ready. (Not me  )
> 
> Countdown
> Countdown Timer - Countdown to Nov 7, 2015 9:00 AM in Raleigh



Feverishly on tune.. yes. Trying to matriculate beyond the newb kiddie table. Amp rack not so much. I figure you can't hear an amp rack. LOL!

Makes me think I'd love to have it "scored" with no holding back on feedback no matter how brutal, since I've never competed nor heard all that many SQ cars besides you guys at the last meet. Good opportunity with so many good ears there. 

Darn I shoulda saved the tune file from the last meet to see how far it and I've progressed. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm headed out when the sun starts to poke its head up (or maybe before) to work on lining some things up in the tune. Also need to set levels and time alignment for the driving position. Being built like a weenee dog and slimming down with diet and exercise the seat keeps having to scoot up as the weeks go by. I'm not working "feverishly" by any means to get it ready. The install is done. Amazing what doesn't matter in the form of looks when the mess of wiring under the front bench is hidden. I like to keep it easily serviceable. The tune will be what it is on D-Day. Much better from what it was last time. That's a promise


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well crap I only thought I was done with the actual install. At least I'm making the decision to switch a couple major pieces of equipment in plenty of time to get them lined back out. Sometimes you have to play the field a little to see what works and what doesn't work for your needs. Hint-the amps and speakers are all staying put. The Pioneer 1700 and single Minidsp 2x4 are going back in. I won't go into detail as to why but they're the right tools for what I need to accomplish. The PPI dsp88r performs flawlessly and if anyone at the meet wants an inexpensive processor I'll let it go for $130 at the meet.


----------



## Babs

So working on my tune means a bit of more tear down. Tired of hearing my rear deck instead of sub. CLD and CCF time. Wish I had a fat roll of MLV but do what ya can I guess. 

















Also. A shame this cool rack is just chillin in the basement. If anyone needs a slick hifi rack I could bring it. Just since I was in the basement I had the idea. 











Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead




----------



## jnorman5

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system

3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport

4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6

5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento

6) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi

7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment

8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan

9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)

10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ

11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt

12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)

13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled

15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB

16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?

17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit

18) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy

19) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab 

20) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab

21) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z .... Provided no snow on way down from WV!! Will be bringing installer Dan Barrett along from PA. Hoping to have the Helix Director added if the @!#$ thang ever arrives in the States LOL!!


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm out. Parental divorce and gut home remodel mostly on my own making the trip not feasible. Not even remotely close to finishing my car as a result. Attached photos are of the first room completed, guest room half bath, and the surprising utility of a Chevy Volt. This car, my new trailer hitch and my old POS 4x8 trailer (not pictured) make my Silverado irrelevant.

Anyway... have fun!



jnorman5 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> 2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
> 
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 
> 4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
> 
> 5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
> 
> 6) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
> 
> 7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
> 
> 8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
> 
> 9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
> 
> 10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ
> 
> 11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt - NOT ATTENDING
> 
> 12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)
> 
> 13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled
> 
> 15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
> 
> 16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
> 
> 17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
> 
> 18) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
> 
> 19) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
> 
> 20) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
> 
> 21) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z .... Provided no snow on way down from WV!! Will be bringing installer Dan Barrett along from PA. Hoping to have the Helix Director added if the @!#$ thang ever arrives in the States LOL!!


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> I'm out. Parental divorce and gut home remodel mostly on my own making the trip not feasible. Not even remotely close to finishing my car as a result. Attached photos are of the first room completed, guest room half bath, and the surprising utility of a Chevy Volt. This car, my new trailer hitch and my old POS 4x8 trailer (not pictured) make my Silverado irrelevant.
> 
> Anyway... have fun!


Shame you are not going to make it Nick - that is a lot on your plate, and a long trip if you have a ton of stuff that you have to get taken care of. Well, we will take pics.....and there will be another one in the Spring......when remodels are done and Volts are finished


----------



## ErinH

sirbOOm said:


> I'm out. Parental divorce


Dude. How weird is it? My folks just got divorced this summer after about 33 years together. I don't know what to say to you... hopefully it didn't have a terrible impact on you. But I can say that I'm with you, man. I hope the best for you and your folks.


----------



## Coppertone

Oh wow, I've got 30 years in and divorce was NEVER an option says the Mrs. Sorry to hear that but sometimes things work out for the better when two are apart.


----------



## bertholomey

Tripply (is that a word?) weird.......a buddy just texted me saying that he just found out from his wife that she wants a divorce.....selling the big house, etc........


----------



## crackinhedz

jnorman5 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> 2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
> 
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 
> 4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
> 
> 5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
> 
> 6) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
> 
> 7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
> 
> 8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
> 
> 9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
> 
> 10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ
> 
> 11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt
> 
> 12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)
> 
> 13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled
> 
> 15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
> 
> 16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
> 
> 17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
> 
> 18) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
> 
> 19) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
> 
> 20) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
> 
> 21) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z .... Provided no snow on way down from WV!! Will be bringing installer Dan Barrett along from PA. Hoping to have the Helix Director added if the @!#$ thang ever arrives in the States LOL!!
> 
> 22) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe


Im about 80% sure Im there! Will know a bit closer to the day, but im itchin for some true SQ cars to listen to. Was looking forward to the get together here in VA that fell through, so this would be next closest! Im thinking about 2hr drive for me. Would also like to meet you guys in person!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin and Nick, my heart goes out to you guys. It's never easy when parents split up. Mine split when I was 7 or 8. I know my life would have probably taken a completely different track if they would have stayed together.


----------



## bose301s

jnorman5 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> 2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
> 
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 
> 4) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
> 
> 5) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
> 
> 6) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
> 
> 7) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
> 
> 8) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
> 
> 9) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
> 
> 10?) Millerlyte, strakele, Hillbilly SQ
> 
> 11?) sirbOOm - 2013 Chevrolet Volt
> 
> 12?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)
> 
> 13) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ - 11 Ram land sled
> 
> 15) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
> 
> 16) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
> 
> 17) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
> 
> 18) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
> 
> 19) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
> 
> 20) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
> 
> 21) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z .... Provided no snow on way down from WV!! Will be bringing installer Dan Barrett along from PA. Hoping to have the Helix Director added if the @!#$ thang ever arrives in the States LOL!!


22) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air


----------



## Babs

bose301s said:


> 22) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air



Dude. Been trying flubber again haven't ya. 











Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s

Babs said:


> Dude. Been trying flubber again haven't ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, it depends on whether I have my car back in time or if I have to drive the wife's car.


----------



## bertholomey

Well I'm on my way to Alabama right now, to check out some of these cars at Finals. Because of logistics of parking – etc., I probably won't give very many demos, but I'm hoping to get a bunch. I'll probably post some photos on this thread for you guys to see.


----------



## claydo

Awesome! Have fun jason, wish I could've made it this year......but I'm still in orlando....


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Well I'm on my way to Alabama right now, to check out some of these cars at Finals. Because of logistics of parking – etc., I probably won't give very many demos, but I'm hoping to get a bunch. I'll probably post some photos on this thread for you guys to see.





claydo said:


> Awesome! Have fun jason, wish I could've made it this year......but I'm still in orlando....


Same here.. I was planning on trying to go but alas, I'll be in re-do mode.. Tackling a bunch of goodies, including a head unit swap (80PRS going in), looming the big-3 for protection, full run of DIY RCA's, a full amp rack, tracing the antenna harness, CLD whole floor.. Ya know.. just little stuff. :blush:


----------



## bose301s

Scott doesn't want to reveal what's leading to the HU swap and antenna harness tracing


----------



## Babs

bose301s said:


> Scott doesn't want to reveal what's leading to the HU swap and antenna harness tracing



If I make the meet I'll give everyone one of those pugil sticks, tell you what I did, and you can beat me with it. Hehe. And I'd deserve every whomp. 

I'll give you a hint. Current seeks shortest route to ground on all occasions. And a wire smoking will show you just how fast you can get through three dash panels and have a head unit out and in your hands. The answer is damn fast.

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

DOH!!!!


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> DOH!!!!



Yeah. I get the dumbass award. 
Amazingly it appears I didn't blow any gear. Save maybe a Honda antenna adapter and a bit of the actual antenna harness.

















No joke though. I broke records getting to that little source of smoke. Imagine car in basement garage under the house and you've got smoke coming from the dash. I had that sucker outta the dash in lickety split full-bore panic mode. Pulled a muscle in the process. Didn't realize until the next morning. I was in adrenaline mode. 

I'm implementing some serious poke yoke corrective actions. I like Jason's rule of no hookup work after 11:30pm. I'm also a new fan of labeling and a regimented double-check method and labeling. Oh I said that. . With a splash of extra inline fusing thrown in for flavor. Embarrassing? Oh hell yeah. Humbling? No doubt. 

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Dare I ask what freaked out to cause this?


----------



## adriancp

Hehehe glad there was no major damage! Just reminded me of when I was a kid (20 or so) working at the stereo shop. Me and the installer had pulled literal all-nighters all week doing a full install in my Accord. I fell asleep in the trunk while doing a quick re-wire on an eq. Apparently I had both the + and neg wires in one hand. I dropped them with my head passed out against my trunk lid. Proceeded to start a fire on the back of my back seat, the owner came running back with a fire extinguisher cause he smelled smoke just as I was waking up! 

New rule: no more multiple all-nighters were allowed from that point on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Dare I ask what freaked out to cause this?


Big dummy here at about 11:45 got everything all patched up after a trunk and deck deadening, and didn't verify my pos/neg colors and being 50/50 shot, swapped polarity at the amp rack distro's. Amps, DSP's, AND head unit and SWI were powered from that circuit to common ground. Fuses blown were amps and inline pos to head unit. So the fun is tracing the current in that situation. So the antenna became closest ground. Amazingly none of the gear was damaged, that I know of. Fuses and diodes apparently did their jobs. 



adriancp said:


> Hehehe glad there was no major damage! Just reminded me of when I was a kid (20 or so) working at the stereo shop. Me and the installer had pulled literal all-nighters all week doing a full install in my Accord. I fell asleep in the trunk while doing a quick re-wire on an eq. Apparently I had both the + and neg wires in one hand. I dropped them with my head passed out against my trunk lid. Proceeded to start a fire on the back of my back seat, the owner came running back with a fire extinguisher cause he smelled smoke just as I was waking up!
> 
> New rule: no more multiple all-nighters were allowed from that point on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow!! Yep 12v hookup isn't for a tired brain. My takeaway. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Speaking of car audio while tired, I wasn't all there at work last night and then came home and tried to tune with a shot brain. Glad I had some old eq settings to go back to so I can try again. Remember kids, car audio while tired is BAAAAADDDDDD!


----------



## Babs

You're telling me. Hehe. Just a little modding going on, to say the least. 










Gotta deadline to make though so. To work I've been. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Tried the tuning again while fresh. MUCH betterA nudge here and there and the demo tune you will all hear will be done. Slide seat a mile forward so my short legs can reach the pedals and now I need to do it all over again from the drivers position. Hopefully levels and time alignment will be enough...


----------



## sirbOOm

ErinH said:


> Dude. How weird is it? My folks just got divorced this summer after about 33 years together. I don't know what to say to you... hopefully it didn't have a terrible impact on you. But I can say that I'm with you, man. I hope the best for you and your folks.


It was a long time coming, it was not a shock so much as a... "finally". I think they'll both be happier so that's the silver lining. Frankly I'm most concerned with lectures from my mother for being late or having to leave early for dual location holidays now... ug. The guilt trips will be profound! :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

sirbOOm said:


> It was a long time coming, it was not a shock so much as a... "finally". I think they'll both be happier so that's the silver lining. Frankly I'm most concerned with lectures from my mother for being late or having to leave early for dual location holidays now... ug. The guilt trips will be profound! :laugh:


You're an adult. At least you aren't a child and being used as a piece in a chess game like I was. Guilt trips, bribes, and emotionally unstable (at times) parents really worked me overPart of the reason I come off as "hardened" until you get to know me.


----------



## bertholomey

Hey guys - I just posted this on my build thread...has a link to the pics I posted on the 2015 World Finals page

Thread that you should look at


----------



## subterFUSE

It looks like I am going to miss this GTG. My wife has planned a trip to Asheville for that weekend, along with some friends. It's a fall trip we have been talking about doing for a few years now and, considering it's been a busy competition season including a trip to Finals, I definitely owe it to her. 

Will definitely try to be at the next one.


----------



## bertholomey

We will miss you my friend, but you are certainly making the right choice. Fortunately, I might get another demo next week in this fantastic car.


----------



## carter1010

2 weeks for a completely new build...I will try to make this one.


----------



## Darkrider

carter1010 said:


> 2 weeks for a completely new build...I will try to make this one.


If I can get time to tune either of my cars (or both.....), you can do it!!!!!

Good luck man!


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> It looks like I am going to miss this GTG. My wife has planned a trip to Asheville for that weekend, along with some friends. It's a fall trip we have been talking about doing for a few years now and, considering it's been a busy competition season including a trip to Finals, I definitely owe it to her.
> 
> Will definitely try to be at the next one.


Ah man! My town. Enjoy. Get to the new Sierra Nevada brewery if you can make it.. The restaurant is awesome.


----------



## Babs

Currently..
1. the interior is on the other side of the basement
2. RCA's are re-done, dash harness redone
3. radio and dash mount on the shelf
4. 80PRS in box waiting to go in
5. big-3 is being redone
6. amp wiring being redone (switching to 4 awg and looming. 1/0 stuff is just huge)
7. floor deadening is done
8. front portion of antenna harness will be swapped since I scorched it
9. amp rack... hmm I'll get what I can done otherwise it's a piece of raw MDF for now

No prob! I'll be ready! UPS man is bringing 4 awg wire and distro goodies today.
Basically my little snafu has made me rethink some stuff I've been wanting to do for a good while, so might as well go big. Finally get to play with the 80PRS though.. However I've no intent on ditching the Helix DSP. It IS the real deal.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The 80prs really is a good clean source unit so I think you'll like it. Plus you have the 16 band l/r eq to play with on top of the Helix so maybe you won't have to whip out the lappy quite as often for minor nudges here and there.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> The 80prs really is a good clean source unit so I think you'll like it. Plus you have the 16 band l/r eq to play with on top of the Helix so maybe you won't have to whip out the lappy quite as often for minor nudges here and there.



Yeah I'm looking forward to it, but with all the tuning power of the Helix, I'd leave it all flat and unprocessed. You can bet though for giggles I will try the 80PRS bypassing the helix just to see how she does from a fidelity standpoint on its own. 

Brings up a good point though I should see if the 80PRS DSP can be bypassed for better SQ. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

My biggest decision though was the gauge downgrade to 4 awg which is light years easier to work with for sure than this tree-trunk 1/0. I figure surely it won't stink just running a PDX V9 and F4. I'll be running a normal 2-out fused distro nice and small to supply + from battery to sound system, and receive + from alternator to battery. Both fused. I assume that'll be kosher. The little miniANL NVX distro I suspect should be nice and small for easier permanent mount. Will know when it gets here. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Set the mid preouts to full pass and you'll have a bypassed processor.


----------



## req

so my sister is having twins around novemeber 2nd in Jacksonville florida. my axles, wheel bearings, and *some other nifty stuff*. 

so I will be driving from Virginia with Rokusek in his W8 Passat to jasons house. then we will be heading home and the following day ill be heading to flordia to see my twin baby nieces!

at least that looks like the plan now, so the GTi will not be making it to jasons house this time


----------



## sirbOOm

Babs said:


> My biggest decision though was the gauge downgrade to 4 awg which is light years easier to work with for sure than this tree-trunk 1/0. I figure surely it won't stink just running a PDX V9 and F4. I'll be running a normal 2-out fused distro nice and small to supply + from battery to sound system, and receive + from alternator to battery. Both fused. I assume that'll be kosher. The little miniANL NVX distro I suspect should be nice and small for easier permanent mount. Will know when it gets here.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


True 4AWG OFC is fine for those two amps - can't tell you how many times I've installed a couple of Alpine PDX amps with 4AWG OFC. Now when someone insists on using aluminum wire... eh, I'm uncomfortable with that personally.

But, for what you pay for 4AWG "car audio wire" you can have 2AWG "welding wire" and have no worry in the world. Just corrosion protect the connections because it won't be tinned. 

But you know all this I'm just ignoring work to post unnecessarily.


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> so my sister is having twins around novemeber 2nd in Jacksonville florida. my axles, wheel bearings, and *some other nifty stuff*.
> 
> so I will be driving from Virginia with Rokusek in his W8 Passat to jasons house. then we will be heading home and the following day ill be heading to flordia to see my twin baby nieces!
> 
> at least that looks like the plan now, so the GTi will not be making it to jasons house this time


Very cool! You are a great Uncle for doing that. It would be great to see both of you guys - I'm ok with the GTi not making it this time....as long as you guys are there. You all add so much to the gathering......and the GTI won't be trampling those little green weedy things in front of my house again 










Moments after the trampling 










Love ya man!


----------



## Babs

sirbOOm said:


> True 4AWG OFC is fine for those two amps - can't tell you how many times I've installed a couple of Alpine PDX amps with 4AWG OFC. Now when someone insists on using aluminum wire... eh, I'm uncomfortable with that personally.
> 
> 
> 
> But, for what you pay for 4AWG "car audio wire" you can have 2AWG "welding wire" and have no worry in the world. Just corrosion protect the connections because it won't be tinned.
> 
> 
> 
> But you know all this I'm just ignoring work to post unnecessarily.



Yep. I picked up some NVX 4 which is silver-tinned OFC. looks like pretty decent. All the 1/0 of the same maybe will be used for the Tacoma someday. 

Jason needs just one more truck represented I think at the meets with a little Toyo love.  If'n I can get around to that one. It will certainly get a build log. The ideas have been flowing for way too long. iPad dash, and other craziness. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Hello to all that are planning on making the meet. I want to make some logistical comments so folks can plan accordingly. 

*Friday Night:*

Probably starting around 4 - we will order pizzas around 6:30 - so if you want pizza, try to be there before 6:30 or let me know before hand you are interested. 

We will demo / chat until about 10. 

*Saturday*

We will start around 9 that morning. I would ask that if you don't have a system that plays...that you are going to demo - go ahead and park on the street even if you are an early arriver. If you have to leave early - you might want to park on the street. 

Hopefully someone will bring donuts....if they don't get eaten, someone please take them with you - that goes for the sodas, etc. as well. I really don't want a ton of stuff left here. 

This is a rain or shine event - hopefully we won't have the rain we did in the spring. We will have a designated smoking spot, so please utilize it  

We will be grilling out again for lunch.....we will get a head count, and my wife will pick up the hamburgers / hot dogs....if you want to grill something else, please bring it. 

We will need chips, sodas, and deserts - we will provide water and gatorade. I believe Kendal might try to bring his potato salad again, but it would be cool if a couple other guys wanted to bring their favorite recipe__________ fill in the blank. You guys coming from long distances.....don't worry about bringing stuff except for if you need snacks to hold you over. 

We will decide on dinner for Saturday night - if the demos are done, and everyone leaves, then no dinner  If the demos are done, but a bunch of folks want to go out, then we will go somewhere. It looks like we will have about 15 cars there, maybe a few less - so everyone who makes it should be able to hear everyone's car  

I'm looking forward to this - I had the experience of Finals again this year, but I'm looking forward to the fun camaraderie of the NC Meet crowd.


----------



## papasin

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
4) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
5) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
9?) Millerlyte, strakele
10?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)
11) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo

I went through the last few pages and I _think_ that's the updated list. I'm not as seasoned with these GTGs as Jason, so hopefully that's more or less right.  Anyway, we're looking forward to experiencing the NCSQ hospitality.


----------



## crackinhedz

Ive got some 1/4" mlv laying around that I couldn't use (too thick), I could bring to the meet if anyone has interest (PM me). No charge. Just trying to get it out the basement.


----------



## claydo

papasin said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 4) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
> 5) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
> 7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
> 8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
> 9?) Millerlyte, strakele
> 10?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)
> 11) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
> 13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
> 14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
> 15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
> 16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
> 17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
> 18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
> 19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
> 21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
> 22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
> 23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
> 
> I went through the last few pages and I _think_ that's the updated list. I'm not as seasoned with these GTGs as Jason, so hopefully that's more or less right.  Anyway, we're looking forward to experiencing the NCSQ hospitality.


Oh my! The papasins in tha house....this is a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Oh my! The papasins in tha house....this is a pleasant surprise!





papasin said:


> I went through the last few pages and I _think_ that's the updated list. I'm not as seasoned with these GTGs as Jason, so hopefully that's more or less right.  Anyway, we're looking forward to experiencing the NCSQ hospitality.



I'm stoked now! What an great surprise Richard and Linda. Been following Richard's work since oh the first MS-8 and Image Dynamics days over on 8thcivic. What a treat! 

Ok. I gotta get my Civ back together!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> We will need chips, sodas, and deserts - we will provide water and gatorade. I believe Kendal might try to bring his potato salad again, but it would be cool if a couple other guys wanted to bring their favorite recipe__________ fill in the blank. You guys coming from long distances.....don't worry about bringing stuff except for if you need snacks to hold you over.


Food List:
1) Kendal - Pasta Salad and Salted caramel brownies


----------



## claydo

Food List:
1) Kendal - Pasta Salad and Salted caramel brownies

2) Claydo - I got tha chips.


----------



## Babs

If y'all dug it, I can bring LG chip dip again. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

My mission.. Power up before the day is out. Cuz I want honest and brutal feedback from you guys who actually know what you're doing. In fact, I'd love to see how it'd score on the typical comp score sheets. Even if it's poor, that's how I learn. 


















Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm with ya Scott on the brutal feedback. The "sounds good" and little more feedback doesn't help anyone. Even though I've been serious in the sq hobby for well over a decade I still consider myself a n00b and most likely always will. The day you stop learning in general is the day you die in my opinion. My goal is to ALWAYS leave these gatherings with more useful knowledge than I showed up with. It's really cool to see the progress of people's system's over the years that I've known for a really long time. Glad to see Richard and Linda showing up. That's a long freaking drive!!! Not often you see that kind of dedication

With the talk about stage depth on here I've thought about taking some JBL bookshelf speakers I have here and placing them on the front of my hood as a joke. Gotta trick the brain for all it's worth

Depending on what time I leave the house Friday morning and how I feel when I roll into Greensboro will dictate if I make the pre-meet or not. I plan on leaving Little Rock no later than 5am central time and if everything goes perfect that will put me at Jason's house at 6:30pm eastern time.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> With the talk about stage depth on here I've thought about taking some JBL bookshelf speakers I have here and placing them on the front of my hood as a joke. Gotta trick the brain for all it's worth


You can mount those man. Rivnuts!! They do wonders. 

This time, assuming I get this thing going again, you do NOT leave without a demo.










Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Speaking of leaving without demo's....

LOL

I think I owe it to my NCSQ brothers to finally bring a fully working system down there.  I've been to quite a few now and have been partially into installs or had issues that prevented it. Looks (at least right now) like I will be able to make the trip on down. Looking forward to seeing all of you guys down there again and catching up.

-Steve


----------



## captainobvious

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
4) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
5) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
9?) Millerlyte, strakele
10?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)
11) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
*24) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3*


----------



## Babs

Epic!! Look forward to seeing ya Steve. 
And I know that feeling. I pretty much did a full tear-down this past week. Now to actually get all the gear in and hope she powers up without any funky stuff, like fires or smoke or stuff. Hehehe


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

After any change that has to do with something electrical my biggest fear is ground noise. I had it at the last meet from the passenger seat touching one of the amps thanks to it being so tight under there. I'm pretty much noise free now minus a little bit of line hiss.


----------



## req

had to change it up because we are taking pauls car instead of my GTi due to axles\wheel bearings and some stuff not being done due to family importance. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
4) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
5) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
9?) Millerlyte, strakele
10?) Andy (REQ) and Paul (Rokusek) 2004 Passat (1\2*Bugatti Veyron) = W8 AWD 6speed Unicorn with a carpc
11) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
24) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3


----------



## Rokusek

req said:


> had to change it up because we are taking pauls car instead of my GTi due to axles\wheel bearings and some stuff not being done due to family importance.
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 4) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
> 5) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
> 7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
> 8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
> 9?) Millerlyte, strakele
> 10?) Andy (REQ) and Paul (Rokusek) 2004 Passat (1\2*Bugatti Veyron) = W8 AWD 6speed Unicorn with a *CarPC, Steam Controller and Rocket* *League*
> 11) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
> 13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
> 14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
> 15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
> 16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
> 17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
> 18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
> 19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
> 21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
> 22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
> 23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
> 24) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3


FTFY

I apologize for my tardiness lately guys. But yes I will be there in the W8 with Andy. 

-PJ


----------



## Notloudenuf

1 week 05 days 00 hours 40 minutes 41 seconds


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> 1 week 05 days 00 hours 40 minutes 41 seconds



There's hope. For some reason I had my wires crossed (wait, maybe I shouldn't use that term hahaha) and thought it was this weekend duh. The Civ WILL be ready. 











Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Natural

Jason, permission to add a link to this thread on Strictly Sound Quality on Facebook? For some reason, I rarely see anything about NCSQ on there and I wonder how many people are in both groups.


----------



## bertholomey

The Natural said:


> Jason, permission to add a link to this thread on Strictly Sound Quality on Facebook? For some reason, I rarely see anything about NCSQ on there and I wonder how many people are in both groups.



That would be great! I have thought about it, just haven't done it. Also if someone wants to post on CAJ - that would be great as well....I have been traveling / working so much....just get on here a couple times a week.


----------



## Babs

We have power!! With a very odd buggy bug with the Helix if I use all 6 RCA inputs. I posted it over in the Helix DSP who's got answers thread. However with just the mid RCA's running all-pass it plays normally. Quite odd. But, she plays. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Also if someone wants to post on CAJ - that would be great as well....I have been traveling / working so much....just get on here a couple times a week.


Done


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> We have power!! With a very odd buggy bug with the Helix if I use all 6 RCA inputs. I posted it over in the Helix DSP who's got answers thread. However with just the mid RCA's running all-pass it plays normally. Quite odd. But, she plays.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk



Sounds like the input routing configuration needs to be setup.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Sounds like the input routing configuration needs to be setup.



Right. Actually it gets really reeeeally weird when I work in the input routings. Like stuff still playing though no input channels are assigned to outputs. Only does that with all 6 RCA's. Mid all-pass RCA's appear ok. Good one to take off line I'm sure but yeah it's an odd one. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

You really only need one set of full range inputs anyway so that's what I'd be running.


----------



## crackinhedz

I have a couple pm's regarding the MLV, and as of now JPF150 is gonna take it off my hands. I'll bring it with me to the meet...should he change his mind Mic10s has interest.


----------



## Babs

crackinhedz said:


> I have a couple pm's regarding the MLV, and as of now JPF150 is gonna take it off my hands. I'll bring it with me to the meet...should he change his mind Mic10s has interest.


Darn.. I meant to get in touch with you on that. 
I need to do the whole floor, rear deck, trunk.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> You really only need one set of full range inputs anyway so that's what I'd be running.


I know and that's prolly how I'll have it rollin' at the meet. That's the goal anyway. 

I'm just very perplexed by the behavior of the DSP acting this way with multiple inputs. After my "fumble in the 4th quarter" polarity oops, I'm a little gun shy with this gear ya know having sent it 12v+ through the ground run. :blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Been there done that at least twice on the polarity swap. Probably while under the influence of excessive heat, fatigue, or a combo of both.


----------



## stereo_luver

I should be there. I just found out I'm headed back to NC for work next week and my wife will be visiting offices in the Greensboro area the following week. This means I'll stay the weekend in NC to meet up with her on Sunday night.

If anyone is in need of home Mid-Fi - Hi-Fi hit me up. I have a ton of gear in storage I'd like to move on to someone needing a reference system in their home. SS Amps, Tube Amps, DAC's, Turntables, Speakers (Floor Standing & Monitors), tons of cables and other goodies.

And as always I have a vast collection of car audio on the shelves.

Chuck


----------



## Notloudenuf

stereo_luver said:


> I should be there. I just found out I'm headed back to NC for work next week and my wife will be visiting offices in the Greensboro area the following week. This means I'll stay the weekend in NC to meet up with her on Sunday night.
> 
> If anyone is in need of home Mid-Fi - Hi-Fi hit me up. I have a ton of gear in storage I'd like to move on to someone needing a reference system in their home. SS Amps, Tube Amps, DAC's, Turntables, Speakers (Floor Standing & Monitors), tons of cables and other goodies.
> 
> And as always I have a vast collection of car audio on the shelves.
> 
> Chuck


I do, I so do...but I don't even know where to start. Maybe we can discuss on Saturday?


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Been there done that at least twice on the polarity swap. Probably while under the influence of excessive heat, fatigue, or a combo of both.



Only takes once for me. That'll never happen in my garage again. (Famous last words huh)

Drove her in today first time since. You have no idea how stoked I am about that except I keep sitting in my car everywhere I park for too long. Hehe . Added deadener made big difference. But gotta address a suspension squeaky at slow speeds up front and man she needs MLV in the floor/trunk/etc. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver

Notloudenuf said:


> I do, I so do...but I don't even know where to start. Maybe we can discuss on Saturday?


Or you can call me so I can bring whatever with me?

Chuck


----------



## Babs

Chuck, Doggonit this event is in the school year when I'm tuition-broke. Woulda loved to get some small home stuff. How many times I wish I had just a small 2-ch setup or at least a receiver source to feed a silly amp on the test bench or have some garage tunes.


----------



## stereo_luver

Babs said:


> Chuck, Doggonit this event is in the school year when I'm tuition-broke. Woulda loved to get some small home stuff. How many times I wish I had just a small 2-ch setup or at least a receiver source to feed a silly amp on the test bench or have some garage tunes.


I can hook you up cheaper than you'd think. All I need is a budget.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

If you want to get into vinyl......let me know.

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

Glad you're attending Chuck. Will be nice to see you again bud.


-Steve


----------



## bertholomey

Whoever wants to can hear these.....if you have headphones you want to listen to on the AURALiC equipment, feel free to bring them.


----------



## Babs

Taking you up on that one Sir.. Never heard such a world class headphone setup anywhere even close to that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So, I just got done doing a quick test with an ID8 in a 4th order I built for my buddy's truck. I MIGHT like it better than the Arc 10 in a sealed box. It models flat from 32-100ish with an f3 in the upper 20's. Then rolls off just like a normal sealed sub would from 32 and down. With a 2" pvc vent it chuffs at higher excursion but sounds fairly clean otherwise. 3" pvc would be 20" long and take some creativity to integrate cleanly. Plus would want to paint it black. If weather permits I might have time to pull off a tweaked version of my buddy's box (will mod his with 3" pvc if the chuffing bothers him) for myself with the other working ID8. Who thinks I should have most likely the only bandpass setup at the meet?


----------



## claydo

I say do eet.......but, only if ya rig up an a/b switch and challenge peoples to guess which one is playing!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

There would be no question about which one was playing. The sealed 10" has that reference feel that disappears into the frontstage. The 4th order 8" has way more low end and has that fun unrestricted sound from what I can tell. Still sounded like it was on the dash with the tune for the sealed 10". My personal 4th order 8" might be something I do for the house.


----------



## Babs

Yeah maybe now if I can run sweeps that don't buzz like a herd of bumblebees in my rear deck I'll be able to actually EQ my actual sub output. LOL!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I've never had that problem in a truck cab


----------



## probillygun

captainobvious said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 4) Juan (black rain) - Kia Sorento
> 5) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
> 7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
> 8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
> 9?) Millerlyte, strakele
> 10?) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae (its on the calendar, but not 100% yet)
> 11) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
> 13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
> 14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...guess I should change my screen name huh?
> 15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
> 16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
> 17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
> 18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
> 19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
> 21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
> 22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
> 23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
> 24) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3[/B]


*25) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 FJ cruiser*

I'm in! Looking forward to having good times with you guys!


----------



## claydo

probillygun said:


> *25) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 FJ cruiser*
> 
> I'm in! Looking forward to having good times with you guys!



Awesome, come on down! Looks like it's gonna be another good one, some really great cars coming out!


----------



## Babs

Nice. Love the FJ. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver

847) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4 HEMI Black Work Truck

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey

Should be the latest  


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
4) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
9) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae
10) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
11) Paul (Rokusek) - W8 Passat
12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...
15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
24) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 FJ cruiser
25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4 HEMI Black Work Truck


----------



## Gannz

If anyone has any interest in these, PM me and I'll bring them to the meet. If not, I'm going to list them in the classifieds...

Pioneer AVH100 DVD. Like new, used only about a month. $150

Pioneer AVIC-5000NEX. Like new, used about 2 months. Still has 6 months remaining on factory warranty. $350

JL Audio XR653CS 3-way component set with crossovers. Old school. Made in Germany. Complete with grill covers (never used), original box, and packing. Very good condition but for one tweeter not working. $250

Orion XTR 6.2. 6.5" 2-way component set with crossovers. Old school. Complete with grill covers (never used). Good condition but for one rubber surround came un-glued on mid. $75 OBO

Hybrid Audio Legatia L2x 2-way bi-amped passive crossover (pair). Like new. Used only about 2 months. $175


----------



## claydo

Pm sent gannz.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It's official, my buddy is now the foster parent of my Arc 10. I'll be able to get it back any time if I want it, but after getting my mind blown by a single ID8 in the 4th order I built for my friend's truck on around 200 watts I couldn't make myself give them up. I'll be running a pair in a 4th order at the meet unless something goes terribly wrong. Amazing how clean and deep these things play and am actually going to work with the design to raise the f3 a little for a better cabin gain curve, but still might have to run it through the real processor. Anyone have a remote bass knob laying around that I can plug into my Mosconi 120.4? I assume they're universal and will buy it from you if it works. The headunit ain't cutting it for sub processing. It takes a standard phone cable.


----------



## Gannz

IDK if the CAT5 type are universal or not but this is and what I use. Does the job and can't beat the price...

Amazon.com : PAC LC-1 Remote Amplifier Level Controller : Vehicle Audio Video Remote Controls : Car Electronics

Nice and small too. Have mine mounted in the ash tray.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I just bought one after a phone call to a buddy of mine. Says it should be here on the 9th, but stuff always gets here sooner so as long as it's here by Thursday it should all be good.


----------



## probillygun

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's official, my buddy is now the foster parent of my Arc 10. I'll be able to get it back any time if I want it, but after getting my mind blown by a single ID8 in the 4th order I built for my friend's truck on around 200 watts I couldn't make myself give them up. I'll be running a pair in a 4th order at the meet unless something goes terribly wrong. Amazing how clean and deep these things play and am actually going to work with the design to raise the f3 a little for a better cabin gain curve, but still might have to run it through the real processor. Anyone have a remote bass knob laying around that I can plug into my Mosconi 120.4? I assume they're universal and will buy it from you if it works. The headunit ain't cutting it for sub processing. It takes a standard phone cable.


Damn. I didn't know they were universal. Last month I threw away a brand new one I had to the Focal FPS 4160 amp I sold last year. I would have gave it to you.


----------



## bertholomey

Well, yesterday was a perfect weather day for the meet. It couldn't have been this weekend because Halloween, but I really wish this past Friday/Saturday temperature, etc could be the same this coming weekend. Also the time change would have been handy as well. If you have an 8x8 or 10x10 cover, and if it looks like it may rain, bring it if you can. I may put mine up in the middle of the driveway for folks to stand/sit under.


----------



## Babs

I'd say mids are tuned. On to tweets and sub. Gonna try tweets like I did the mids, making them match in REW. 

Going to attempt doing this setup outside the car setting up a little workstation. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkrider

Looks like I'll be in my Kia as I'm worried that in my Camaro I may have either a bad channel in one of my AS200.4's or I have a KRX2 mid that is messing up. Sounds kinda rough at low volume on low frequency strings (bass guitar, double bass, cello, etc). It doesn't seem to rear it's ugly head at high volume, but now that I know it's there at low volume, I have to get it fixed.

Looks like I'll be taking Friday off so I can get the tuning done that I was supposed to be doing this weekend.... At least the Kia is at a better starting point.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> I'd say mids are tuned. On to tweets and sub. Gonna try tweets like I did the mids, making them match in REW.
> 
> Going to attempt doing this setup outside the car setting up a little workstation.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk





Darkrider said:


> Looks like I'll be in my Kia as I'm worried that in my Camaro I may have either a bad channel in one of my AS200.4's or I have a KRX2 mid that is messing up. Sounds kinda rough at low volume on low frequency strings (bass guitar, double bass, cello, etc). It doesn't seem to rear it's ugly head at high volume, but now that I know it's there at low volume, I have to get it fixed.
> 
> Looks like I'll be taking Friday off so I can get the tuning done that I was supposed to be doing this weekend.... At least the Kia is at a better starting point.


I'm really glad things are coming together for you guys, and I'm really looking forward to hanging out with you both.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Darkrider said:


> Looks like I'll be in my Kia as I'm worried that in my Camaro I may have either a bad channel in one of my AS200.4's or I have a KRX2 mid that is messing up. Sounds kinda rough at low volume on low frequency strings (bass guitar, double bass, cello, etc). It doesn't seem to rear it's ugly head at high volume, but now that I know it's there at low volume, I have to get it fixed.
> 
> Looks like I'll be taking Friday off so I can get the tuning done that I was supposed to be doing this weekend.... At least the Kia is at a better starting point.


Have you tried swapping the midbass rca's around to see if the problem moves? Based on your description my gut feeling is it's a damaged midbass driver that drowns out the problem at hand at higher volume...at least I would hope. Probably a cheaper fix than sending in a 200.4 for repair.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> I'm really glad things are coming together for you guys, and I'm really looking forward to hanging out with you both.



Looking forward to it. Spent my lazy Sunday here.









If I could only use the force to make the mic wave back and forth. Hehe. Only drawback to this kind of setup I found. 

Gonna try to blow out of the office early Friday.. 3 hour drive. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkrider

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Have you tried swapping the midbass rca's around to see if the problem moves? Based on your description my gut feeling is it's a damaged midbass driver that drowns out the problem at hand at higher volume...at least I would hope. Probably a cheaper fix than sending in a 200.4 for repair.


Since the shop did the install and the drivers are warranted through them, I'm going to let them take a look at it / troubleshoot it. If it was my Kia, that is the first thing I would do.

I did discover something interesting today though - while on my way in to the office today (yay for deadlines), I noticed a similar anomaly in my Kia. Strangely enough, it only happened while I was using the P99 as the source. Same driver was behaving in a similar manner - was losing output intermittently at low volume, but acting just fine at higher volumes. So I changed the source back to my x7500 and the anomaly went away completely (while using the x7500). Now it may or may not be of consequence, but I keep the volume of the P99 at 50 (of 62) when using the x7500, so I'm thinking it may be the P99's that are causing the issue (at least in the Kia). The driver in the Kia doesn't make the same distorted sound at low volume.

I wouldn't have even noticed if I hadn't plugged my iPod into the P99 on a whim instead of the x7500. I really don't want it to be the P99 - it's my favorite headunit I've ever had.

At any rate, keeping the P99 at 50 and just using the x7500 is working just fine - I hope it stays that way at least.


----------



## jpf150

Forrest, let me know what night you are free this week and I'll come by and help you tune some.


----------



## probillygun

bertholomey said:


> Well, yesterday was a perfect weather day for the meet. It couldn't have been this weekend because Halloween, but I really wish this past Friday/Saturday temperature, etc could be the same this coming weekend. Also the time change would have been handy as well. If you have an 8x8 or 10x10 cover, and if it looks like it may rain, bring it if you can. I may put mine up in the middle of the driveway for folks to stand/sit under.


I'm bringing my 10' x 10' canopy. You can never have too much dry space for an outside event if there is rain. ..will probably bring a 5' folding table as well, seems like there is always a need for table space; for setting food on, eating at, laptop, ect...


----------



## subterFUSE

Babs said:


> If I could only use the force to make the mic wave back and forth. Hehe. Only drawback to this kind of setup



Have you tried using IR sweeps from multiple locations, averaged together?

REW's RTA mode does not work very well, in my experience. It shows too much drop off in the top end. I get better results by taking 4 measurements from around the head area of driver seat, the. Average them together in REW.

It's a tedious process but the results are ultimately more accurate, IMO.

I would suggest you at least try both methods and then use the Overlays window to compare them, and I bet you will find the same thing I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req

anyone have hotel suggestion? paul and I are most likely going to be driving up Friday night. I don't feel like looking through 11 pages...


----------



## Notloudenuf

I think hotels in Archdale are where people are going.


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> Have you tried using IR sweeps from multiple locations, averaged together?
> 
> REW's RTA mode does not work very well, in my experience. It shows too much drop off in the top end. I get better results by taking 4 measurements from around the head area of driver seat, the. Average them together in REW.
> 
> It's a tedious process but the results are ultimately more accurate, IMO.
> 
> I would suggest you at least try both methods and then use the Overlays window to compare them, and I bet you will find the same thing I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try it.. I've been just using mono pink noise, but will go to sweeps. I imagine once you get a good average plot to work with for each driver, it'll aid to dial them in nicely. I'm wrestling now with what target as well and that next step once you get individual drivers going. Quite an iterative process it appears. I did notice with noise mic not moving, the averages were a bit more 'ragged'.. Might simply be a requirement for noise to average in RTA with the mic moving ear-to-ear, where as sweeps have more 'sample-time'.

Plus when I get done with that little exercise, thank goodness it's a 2-way instead of a 3-way whew!.. Then I have that "what next" moment.. Ok I guess pairs, then side groups, or groups, then pairs. LOL!! Luckily I think my timing and phase is nailed fairly solid.. Pair graphs will show it though I bet between sides, and groups between T/M/Sub... Which is how I determined I needed to underhang my mid low-pass as acoustic XO had a bump because of overlap from mids being hotter. .. I feel like I know just enough to be dangerous still learning to crawl.


----------



## Babs

req said:


> anyone have hotel suggestion? paul and I are most likely going to be driving up Friday night. I don't feel like looking through 11 pages...





Notloudenuf said:


> I think hotels in Archdale are where people are going.


Can't remember now if it was Archdale or not, but when I was down there for some customer support for our mothership company, we stayed at a Fairfield I think in a cluster of like 3 hotels that had an absolutely awesome sports bar kinda place with wings that were out of this world walking distance from the hotel. Searching now.

I think I found it... Fairfield next to "Kickback Jacks" in Asheboro. Might be a bit of a haul to Jason's from there though. If my interwebz would actually work today I could see. Ok.. Not bad, roughly a 25 minute drive to Jason's.

oooh.. Checked Asheboro vs Archdale Fairfield rates too.. $89 Archdale, $76 Asheboro according to Google Maps.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Should be the latest
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 4) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
> 7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
> 8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
> 9) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae
> 10) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 11) Paul (Rokusek) - W8 Passat
> 12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
> 13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
> 14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...
> 15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
> 16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
> 17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
> 18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
> 19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
> 21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
> 22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
> 23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
> 24) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 FJ cruiser
> 25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4 HEMI Black Work Truck
> *26) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 *



Fixed.


----------



## subterFUSE

Babs said:


> I'll try it.. I've been just using mono pink noise, but will go to sweeps. I imagine once you get a good average plot to work with for each driver, it'll aid to dial them in nicely. I'm wrestling now with what target as well and that next step once you get individual drivers going. Quite an iterative process it appears. I did notice with noise mic not moving, the averages were a bit more 'ragged'.. Might simply be a requirement for noise to average in RTA with the mic moving ear-to-ear, where as sweeps have more 'sample-time'.
> 
> Plus when I get done with that little exercise, thank goodness it's a 2-way instead of a 3-way whew!.. Then I have that "what next" moment.. Ok I guess pairs, then side groups, or groups, then pairs. LOL!! Luckily I think my timing and phase is nailed fairly solid.. Pair graphs will show it though I bet between sides, and groups between T/M/Sub... Which is how I determined I needed to underhang my mid low-pass as acoustic XO had a bump because of overlap from mids being hotter. .. I feel like I know just enough to be dangerous still learning to crawl.



It's a very iterative process, and frustrating. But I found better results with the IR sweeps averaged than I ever got with the RTA mic + noise method, even with the mic getting moved around constantly for 30 seconds.

I tried all of my mic cal files and still had too much roll off in the upper end with the RTA method. I've got the Cross Spectrum labs mics with the 0, 45,90 degree cal files. Even the 90 degree cal showed a big roll off.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> It's a very iterative process, and frustrating. But I found better results with the IR sweeps averaged than I ever got with the RTA mic + noise method, even with the mic getting moved around constantly for 30 seconds.
> 
> I tried all of my mic cal files and still had too much roll off in the upper end with the RTA method. I've got the Cross Spectrum labs mics with the 0, 45,90 degree cal files. Even the 90 degree cal showed a big roll off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I certainly noticed after 8 or 10k all bets were off on my cross-spectrum UMIK-1, actually response dropped like a brick, at straight on 0 degrees. More disturbing was stationary averaging with noise was quite a bit more "ragged". So I get the impression noise has it's place for ear work, but sweeps win for FR plots.

I'll get started on sweeps this evening, entire system averages EQ reset, maybe 6-8 positions per. Then compare to a custom curve I'd like to try from Jazzi's spreadsheet and see what happens.

Thanks again for pulling the newb out of the mud and hosing him off.  Everytime I fire up the system to measure it seems like I learn something. One thing for sure, I'm loving the new head unit. Not all 24-bit DAC's are the same it appears. Clean preamp on this thing.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> That is funny......I went to one of the Walmart stores in Little Rock, Arkansas......I swear every person in those 'people of Walmart' videos was at that Walmart......
> 
> I can highly recommend the hotels around Archdale and Asheboro.....just country - nothing scary.....maybe some necks cruising........
> 
> Anything up 68 (Eastchester) from High Point to the airport is completely safe.
> 
> So, for less expensive - google the hotels around Archdale and Asheboro.....for a little nicer but still only about 20 minutes or so from my house.....enter this into the Google Maps search: "National Service Road, Colfax, NC hotels" - Embassy Suites, Homewood Suites, Home2Suites, Hampton Inn are just the Hilton properties within 5 miles of that location. Shoot.....that is where Casey works - right off that road......


This is what Jason said.


----------



## Babs

Where I lodged in Asheboro, three hotels where there, all catering to business folks, so the area is just fine.


----------



## carter1010

Its coming together. Done enough for sure. Looking forward to seeing you guys! 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
4) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
9) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae
10) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
11) Paul (Rokusek) - W8 Passat
12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...
15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
24) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 FJ cruiser
25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4 HEMI Black Work Truck
26) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
27) Brian (carter1010) 2008 Honda Ridgeline


----------



## Babs

Nothing like getting all wired up to tune and no laptop audio output whatsoever. Do what you gotta.

















If only Audiotec-Fischer did Mac software. Thankfully REW does. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm staying at the Days Inn Greensboro again. The room I had last time was worth more than I paid. And with the exception of an isolated observation in the shopping center across the street in the middle of the night that could have happened anywhere the area seemed OK and was quiet as a church mouse.


----------



## Zippy

I'm not going to be able to make it. I should be able to make the spring get together though. I was really looking forward to meeting you all and learning from all of you. Cya in the spring.


----------



## captainobvious

Bummer. Would have been nice to check out another BRZ.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Bummer. Would have been nice to check out another BRZ.


And the chance to meet a really cool dude. I had a good time listening to music with Bo in his 'other' SQ vehicle at the Parts Express meet up in Ohio. I was also looking forward to seeing another BRZ.......maybe in the Spring we can have Bo's and Ali's there


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So I had an epic screw-up this morning. Was mounting one of the ID8's in its new "permanent" home and the drill slipped. Hole in the cone! I started off with three ID8's. One arrived with a rubbing coil so I got a partial refund from the shipper. Now one of the good ones has a hole in the cone. And here I was getting ready to blow your mind with an amazing sounding 4th order setup with a pair of 8's. The Arc 10 is back in action. Also noticed some goofiness in the staging that was making the roof of my mouth feel like it was getting pulled on. Then the left tweeter cut out. After a quick rca swap all is fine again...I think. It was an old cheap 3' cable I've had well over 10 years and replaced it with an equally as old 6' cable with better ends. At least the ends are getting a good bite now.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> And the chance to meet a really cool dude. I had a good time listening to music with Bo in his 'other' SQ vehicle at the Parts Express meet up in Ohio. I was also looking forward to seeing another BRZ.......maybe in the Spring we can have Bo's and Ali's there



Ahhh, yeah would be great to see Ali again.


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So I had an epic screw-up this morning. Was mounting one of the ID8's in its new "permanent" home and the drill slipped. Hole in the cone! I started off with three ID8's. One arrived with a rubbing coil so I got a partial refund from the shipper. Now one of the good ones has a hole in the cone. And here I was getting ready to blow your mind with an amazing sounding 4th order setup with a pair of 8's. The Arc 10 is back in action. Also noticed some goofiness in the staging that was making the roof of my mouth feel like it was getting pulled on. Then the left tweeter cut out. After a quick rca swap all is fine again...I think. It was an old cheap 3' cable I've had well over 10 years and replaced it with an equally as old 6' cable with better ends. At least the ends are getting a good bite now.


Hate it when that happens. But that's a fairly easy fix that shouldnt affect the sound in the range it's playing.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Ahhh, yeah would be great to see Ali again.



Yeah was that the fellow from Canada? Nice guy. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> Hate it when that happens. But that's a fairly easy fix that shouldnt affect the sound in the range it's playing.


Wish I would have thought of that before I ripped it out of the box and threw it across the shop


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Yeah was that the fellow from Canada? Nice guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! He is currently getting his car installed as we speak. He installed the drivers and the head unit and deadened the car.....getting a shop to do the wiring and the amp box. I've seen some of the pictures - it is going to be an epic car!



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Wish I would have thought of that before I ripped it out of the box and threw it across the shop


temper....temper.....the problem is, you 'assumed' that it was ruined......proving your sig...... 

a day to be tough on the Hillbilly.....of course, we probably all have put a screwdriver through a cone....I know I have.....


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Yep! He is currently getting his car installed as we speak. He installed the drivers and the head unit and deadened the car.....getting a shop to do the wiring and the amp box. I've seen some of the pictures - it is going to be an epic car!


Good for him!! 





bertholomey said:


> temper....temper.....the problem is, you 'assumed' that it was ruined......proving your sig......
> 
> 
> 
> a day to be tough on the Hillbilly.....of course, we probably all have put a screwdriver through a cone....I know I have.....



Yeah Hillbilly you know why this happened of course. Meet coming up. I caught the self-induced pre-meet mess up bug ya know. Mine was epic.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Good for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Hillbilly you know why this happened of course. Meet coming up. I caught the self-induced pre-meet mess up bug ya know. Mine was epic.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear that pre-meet mess-up bug is contagious and I blame you Scott!


----------



## Babs

Hehehhehehehe


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpf150

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So I had an epic screw-up this morning. Was mounting one of the ID8's in its new "permanent" home and the drill slipped. Hole in the cone! I started off with three ID8's. One arrived with a rubbing coil so I got a partial refund from the shipper. Now one of the good ones has a hole in the cone. And here I was getting ready to blow your mind with an amazing sounding 4th order setup with a pair of 8's. The Arc 10 is back in action. Also noticed some goofiness in the staging that was making the roof of my mouth feel like it was getting pulled on. Then the left tweeter cut out. After a quick rca swap all is fine again...I think. It was an old cheap 3' cable I've had well over 10 years and replaced it with an equally as old 6' cable with better ends. At least the ends are getting a good bite now.


I have an ID8 I'd give to you for cheap. I was using it my truck at the last meet but I don't think it will have a place in my car. I'm planning on using different 8's in the doors.

Edit: It's a D4 V3 if you wanted to know the model and coil configuration.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The last 11 or so posts is why NCSQ is awesome.

We'll rib you but we'll help you fix it after that.


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> The last 11 or so posts is why NCSQ is awesome.
> 
> We'll rib you but we'll help you fix it after that.


It's all about the comeback my man! imp:


----------



## bertholomey

It is all about how you get up after you get knocked down


----------



## bertholomey

And remember.....he wants brutal feedback (well, at the meet.....he didn't ask for it before the meet ).


----------



## Babs

Hahaha!!! Well, I dunno the way my tune's been going, and can't even run sweeps out of my silly laptop. Had to schlep the iMac down to the basement just to get some plots. Sheesh! So might wanna go easy. LOL!! I'll bring extra chip dip.


----------



## Babs

Got my SWI-CP5 to work. Yay! Oh well I needed the other one I ordered anyway and while I was there picked up a ViewHD HDMI to Optical converter. Aughta be fun for experimenting at the meet maybe except that thing needs 5v power. Maybe hack a USB cable and the power cable on the run. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al-B-There

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Mic (Mic10is)- Acura TSX Stock system
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
4) Benjamin (Coppertone) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited / 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - No Comment
7) Scott (Babs) - Humble 08 Civic Si Sedan
8) Forrest (Darkrider) - Maybe Camaro, maybe Forte5 (Wish I could do both)
9) Andy (REQ) - 2003 Volkswagen gtir32gli20thae
10) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
11) Paul (Rokusek) - W8 Passat
12) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 11 Ram land sled
13) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ WRB
14) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT...
15) Chris (serieus) 2013 Honda Fit
16) Daniel (chithead) 2015 Subaru Legacy
17) Glenn (GLN305) 2015 Ram quad cab
18) Keith (Gannz) 2006 F150 crew cab
19) John (jnorman5) 2012 Nissan 370Z
20) Eric (crackinhedz) 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
21) Richard (bose301s) Car in the air
22) Richard (papasin) - 2009 Civic SI sedan
23) Linda (MrsPapasin) - 2009 Smart ForTwo
24) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 FJ cruiser
25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4 HEMI Black Work Truck
26) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
27) Brian (carter1010) 2008 Honda
28) Al (Al-B-There) 2015 Ford Chickmagnet


----------



## bertholomey

Can't wait to see a Ford Chickmagnet


----------



## bertholomey

I'm on Tapatalk, I'm getting ready to fly, if anybody could find my post with the recent update of things to bring, that can quote it and repost it, that would be great


----------



## claydo

Woohoo,Als gonna make it!


----------



## claydo

Food List:
1) Kendal - Pasta Salad and Salted caramel brownies

2) Claydo - I got tha chips.


I think this is as far as we got jason.......


----------



## Babs

Food List:


1) Kendal - Pasta Salad and Salted caramel brownies



2) Claydo - I got tha chips.



3) Scott - fun dip. When I dip u dip we dip. Will need scoops



Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Hahaha!!! Well, I dunno the way my tune's been going, and can't even run sweeps out of my silly laptop. Had to schlep the iMac down to the basement just to get some plots. Sheesh! So might wanna go easy. LOL!! I'll bring extra chip dip.


Don't feel bad, I may have a channel going bad on my headunit. The left tweet output got shorted out by a bad cable a month or 2 ago and might be trying to give up the ghost now. I thought swapping the cable from the processor to amp fixed it, but still got some flake in it. Might just take my splitters and use a single pair of outputs.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> Hello to all that are planning on making the meet. I want to make some logistical comments so folks can plan accordingly.
> 
> *Friday Night:*
> 
> Probably starting around 4 - we will order pizzas around 6:30 - so if you want pizza, try to be there before 6:30 or let me know before hand you are interested.
> 
> We will demo / chat until about 10.
> 
> *Saturday*
> 
> We will start around 9 that morning. *I would ask that if you don't have a system that plays...that you are going to demo - go ahead and park on the street even if you are an early arriver.* If you have to leave early - you might want to park on the street.
> 
> Hopefully someone will bring donuts....if they don't get eaten, someone please take them with you - that goes for the sodas, etc. as well. I really don't want a ton of stuff left here.
> 
> This is a rain or shine event - hopefully we won't have the rain we did in the spring. *We will have a designated smoking spot, so please utilize it  *
> 
> We will be grilling out again for lunch.....we will get a head count, and my wife will pick up the hamburgers / hot dogs....if you want to grill something else, please bring it.
> 
> We will need *chips, sodas, and deserts *- we will provide water and gatorade. I believe Kendal might try to bring his potato salad again, but it would be cool if a couple other guys wanted to bring their favorite recipe__________ fill in the blank. You guys coming from long distances.....don't worry about bringing stuff except for if you need snacks to hold you over.
> 
> We will decide on dinner for Saturday night - if the demos are done, and everyone leaves, then no dinner  If the demos are done, but a bunch of folks want to go out, then we will go somewhere. It looks like we will have about 15 cars there, maybe a few less - so everyone who makes it should be able to hear everyone's car
> 
> I'm looking forward to this - I had the experience of Finals again this year, but I'm looking forward to the fun camaraderie of the NC Meet crowd.


1) Kendal - Pasta Salad and Salted caramel brownies

2) Claydo - I got tha chips.

3) Scott - fun dip. When I dip u dip we dip. *Will need scoops*


*We will see about power cords, etc. - real pain in the rain......

Could probably use another table if someone has something that folds up.*


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Probably wouldn't hurt for people who need to run a power cord to park on the left side of the driveway to avoid a tripping hazard. I don't plan on cranking the truck for demo's since it should be fairly cool out so will be keeping heat on my battery all day.


----------



## jpf150

Food List:


1) Kendal - Pasta Salad and Salted caramel brownies



2) Claydo - I got tha chips.



3) Scott - fun dip. When I dip u dip we dip. Will need scoops

4) James-Sodas, water.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> *We will see about power cords, etc. - real pain in the rain......
> 
> *


Yeah that's one thing I gotta pow wow with you guys about.. Getting a power supply setup for demo's. All I have is a little 30A regulated bench supply and a trickle charger. I have no idea whatsoever about such stuff, what a guy would need for a demo setup.


----------



## claydo

Can't wait for some demo action!!


----------



## jpf150

claydo said:


> Can't wait for some demo action!!


That's everyone who hops in your ride :laugh:

That also reminds me that I have some songs that I need to burn to a CD...


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Got my SWI-CP5 to work. Yay! Oh well I needed the other one I ordered anyway and while I was there picked up a ViewHD HDMI to Optical converter. Aughta be fun for experimenting at the meet maybe except that thing needs 5v power. Maybe hack a USB cable and the power cable on the run.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk



Scott- I have a small isolated DC power supply (About the size of a thick candy bar) that has adjustable output which might be right up your alley. I'll see if I can find it in the mess of boxes from my move and bring it along.


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Yeah that's one thing I gotta pow wow with you guys about.. Getting a power supply setup for demo's. All I have is a little 30A regulated bench supply and a trickle charger. I have no idea whatsoever about such stuff, what a guy would need for a demo setup.


Your 30a bench supply should be just fine. I use my 75 amp bench supply since that's what I have. Just install an in line fuse or circuit breaker on your power wire relative to the wire size used and you're good to go. I used a pair of cheap 10' jumper cables and cut the ends off of one end. Connect neg to the negative of the power supply and the positive to the fuse/breaker coming off the power supply. Done.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Your 30a bench supply should be just fine. I use my 75 amp bench supply since that's what I have. Just install an in line fuse or circuit breaker on your power wire relative to the wire size used and you're good to go. I used a pair of cheap 10' jumper cables and cut the ends off of one end. Connect neg to the negative of the power supply and the positive to the fuse/breaker coming off the power supply. Done.



Hmm. That's cool. Any over-charging or other concerns with it? (Showing my 12v ignorance). 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Scott- I have a small isolated DC power supply (About the size of a thick candy bar) that has adjustable output which might be right up your alley. I'll see if I can find it in the mess of boxes from my move and bring it along.


Awesome! We'll play 12v and give this rascal a test if it gets here in time. I'll need to make sure to pack up my Helix remote, and reminds me I should bring the airport express as well if we wanna mess with it.


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Hmm. That's cool. Any over-charging or other concerns with it? (Showing my 12v ignorance).
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope, you should be fine. You're only connecting it up for several hours for demo's anyway  
When you think about how much amperage your alternator puts out (even at a higher voltage), it pales in comparison.


----------



## Gannz

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Probably wouldn't hurt for people who need to run a power cord to park on the left side of the driveway to avoid a tripping hazard. I don't plan on cranking the truck for demo's since it should be fairly cool out so will be keeping heat on my battery all day.


I was wondering about that. I guess it's BYOBC? Bring Your Own Battery Charger... and extension cord.


----------



## Gannz

bertholomey said:


> 1) Kendal - Pasta Salad and Salted caramel brownies
> 
> 2) Claydo - I got tha chips.
> 
> 3) Scott - fun dip. When I dip u dip we dip. *Will need scoops*
> 
> 
> *We will see about power cords, etc. - real pain in the rain......
> 
> Could probably use another table if someone has something that folds up.*


I'll bring a couple of 12 packs of soda.

I have a small aluminum collapsible table I used to use for RVing. It's probably about 3.5' x 2.5'. It's nice because you can put hot stuff on it. Will that work?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Food List:


1) Kendal - Pasta Salad, Salted caramel brownies AND marinated pork bites

2) Claydo - I got tha chips.

3) Scott - fun dip. When I dip u dip we dip. Will need scoops

4) James - Sodas, water.

5) Gannz - I'll bring a couple of 12 packs of soda. I have a small aluminum collapsible table I used to use for RVing. It's probably about 3.5' x 2.5'. It's nice because you can put hot stuff on it. Will that work?


----------



## bertholomey

Gannz said:


> I'll bring a couple of 12 packs of soda.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a small aluminum collapsible table I used to use for RVing. It's probably about 3.5' x 2.5'. It's nice because you can put hot stuff on it. Will that work?



That work perfectly! My wife is getting a couple small plastic folding tables from work as well, but with food and possibly a place to display items for sale, those little tables won't be enough.


----------



## captainobvious

Food List:


1) Kendal - Pasta Salad, Salted caramel brownies AND marinated pork bites

2) Claydo - I got tha chips.

3) Scott - fun dip. When I dip u dip we dip. Will need scoops

4) James - Sodas, water.

5) Gannz - I'll bring a couple of 12 packs of soda. I have a small aluminum collapsible table I used to use for RVing. It's probably about 3.5' x 2.5'. It's nice because you can put hot stuff on it. 

6) Steve - Condiments: Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Hmm. That's cool. Any over-charging or other concerns with it? (Showing my 12v ignorance).
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I like my marine smart charger. Put it on 10a and forget about it. It will shut off on its own when it senses a full charge (usually during lunch) then kick it back on when your ride becomes a hot attraction again I'd put it on 2a but I hear 2a won't even begin to satisfy an agm battery. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Or would keeping it on 2a be enough to maintain it once fully charged? I'm running a pair of a/b amps rated at 120x8 combined with one pair of channels bridged on the sub. Can jam for over an hour and truck still start like nothing ever happened.

Ugh, maybe we'll get lucky and the 70% chance of rain will blow in and out like a bandit. If worse comes to worst, looks like I'll be wearing a rain suit again.


----------



## BigAl205

Jason needs to install a distributed high-current 12v system in his home


----------



## Beckerson1

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's why I like my marine smart charger. Put it on 10a and forget about it. It will shut off on its own when it senses a full charge (usually during lunch) then kick it back on when your ride becomes a hot attraction again I'd put it on 2a but I hear 2a won't even begin to satisfy an agm battery. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Or would keeping it on 2a be enough to maintain it once fully charged? I'm running a pair of a/b amps rated at 120x8 combined with one pair of channels bridged on the sub. Can jam for over an hour and truck still start like nothing ever happened.
> 
> Ugh, maybe we'll get lucky and the 70% chance of rain will blow in and out like a bandit. If worse comes to worst, looks like I'll be wearing a rain suit again.


It will maintain a fully charged agm but a deeply discharged agm no. Iirc Odyessey recommends at least 5% of the total Ah rating of their batteries for a external charger. It may be 2.5%. I can't remember.


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Jason needs to install a distributed high-current 12v system in his home



If I get enough donations, I can get a teeny nuclear reactor installed, using Tesla tech - it would power everyone's car with no wires


----------



## Mic10is

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Ugh, maybe we'll get lucky and the 70% chance of rain will blow in and out like a bandit. If worse comes to worst, looks like I'll be wearing a rain suit again.


----------



## crackinhedz

rain rain, go away... :mean:


----------



## Babs

Doing my fare weather dance


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Bahh, it changes every few hours or so. I'm sure we'll be ok. Last time we had a light drizzle on and off and it didn't really damper things. Hopefully we'll luck out again


----------



## Babs

Do y'all guys who are all that sit in your car for an hour in the dark playin tunes or is it just me? I guess my tune's done. Hehehe. 

Two words for ya:
Joe Bonamassa
Seriously good slow grooving rocky blues. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Do y'all guys who are all that sit in your car for an hour in the dark playin tunes or is it just me? I guess my tune's done. Hehehe.
> 
> Two words for ya:
> Joe Bonamassa
> Seriously good slow grooving rocky blues.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.....didn't know you were talking bout Joe.....I have a friend back home that is a huge fan! She was permitted to get pics very close to the stage.....went home with her photo and drew an amazing likeness that she was able to give to him - he is a HUGE talent!

Well, I had the opportunity to go to a friend's house and hear one track on his home system - best I have ever heard. He doesn't have hours of tuning, he has months of tuning of his listening room. He has fantastic equipment, but not the hundreds of thousands that others have. I have heard $150k rooms that didn't do what I heard tonight. Great source, amazing amplification, and fully implemented Geddes set up. 

He played this track: 






The tonal realism was astounding - bass guitar, percussion - absolutely spot-on real. The soundstaging - especially for the percussion - was 3 dimensional. The dynamic impact was something I had not experienced before - not just pure volume, but every note was gripping. It truly was an amazing experience. 

And......he got to listen to a couple tracks in my car and said it was good. He is looking forward to hearing your cars on Saturday!


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Do y'all guys who are all that sit in your car for an hour in the dark playin tunes or is it just me?


An hour, pfft, I've been known to go for 3, lol.

Sounds like ya had quite the experience there jason, it's fun to enjoy a properly done room.......


----------



## Babs

Oh man oh man!! I'll sit like a school kid and lap up some home audio talk like it was the gospel. Hehehe. Can't wait. Just told Steven (Italynstalion) I wanted to get a plan together for a proven array floorstander design for a build. Nothing huge but do-able. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> Bahh, it changes every few hours or so. I'm sure we'll be ok. Last time we had a light drizzle on and off and it didn't really damper things. Hopefully we'll luck out again


NC weather might be more moody than Arkansas weather. Didn't think that was possible but now I think it might be. Rain doesn't bother me as long as there's no lightning. The storm system that might be passing through NC Saturday might be what's going to hit me 800 miles west of there today at some point. Got the truck cleaned out and loaded back up, vacuumed, didn't wash it or wipe down the interior. No reason to if I'm gonna be driving through slop anyway. Need to tweak the tune a little. If I wake up early and can't go back to sleep before departure time at 5am at the latest I might do the necessary quick adjustments. I'm tired from working all night and not getting enough sleep, and have a headache. Car audio while tired almost never ends well!


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Bahh, it changes every few hours or so. I'm sure we'll be ok. Last time we had a light drizzle on and off and it didn't really damper things. Hopefully we'll luck out again


If it pours, think of it as added ambience, like the intro to Riders on the Storm.


----------



## Darkrider

I'll bring my canopy again.....That way it'll be sure not to rain a drop......lol!


----------



## BigAl205

Wait...is it this weekend?


----------



## claydo

Ok.......new tune on the cobalt. As long as it doesent sound like poo in the morning, I think I'm ready!


----------



## Babs

Bringing the laptop and UMIK-1 if it does we'll hammer it out. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think my tune is ok for now. Will get other ears on it at the pre-meet tonight for other opinions. Providing the trip is uneventful I should be there by 6:30-7:00 eastern time.


----------



## claydo

Safe travels heelbeely......and everyone else too, be careful arrive safely!


----------



## claydo

Who is gonna make it tonight? I'm probably gonna ride out after work.


----------



## Babs

I'm pulling a half day today to get out of town. It's about 3-hours for me I think last I looked. So depending on how fast I can throw my stuff together, I should actually get down there fairly early. Y'all got any interest in seeing a pair of Frog GS42's for show and tell? I know I drooled over the 10F's we were passing around last meet.. Sorry 'bout that.  Got my own set to drool over now.


----------



## claydo

Sure....why not


----------



## Babs

So trying to decide Archdale or Asheboro.. If any of you guys wanna grab a beer somewhere after Jason's maybe of if there are any plans or designs like that. I know the hotel I'm leaning towards in Asheboro has the cool sports bar next to it.


----------



## Gannz

There's nothing in Archdale except the hotels and fast food. But, it's close to High Point and Greensboro and there about anything you'd want there.

Not too familiar with Asheboro. Only drove through it a few times and went to the zoo a few times. It's not as big as High Point but much bigger then Archdale if that helps.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm going to the airport for a pick up, if anybody gets to the house before I return, go ahead and do your private pre-meet, and I'll be there shortly


----------



## jnorman5

We will make it down to Princeton, WV tonight (about 2.5 hours north of Jason's). Plan on being at meet around 10am..... Weather looking better..... Getting pumped to meet you guys


----------



## bertholomey

jnorman5 said:


> We will make it down to Princeton, WV tonight (about 2.5 hours north of Jason's). Plan on being at meet around 10am..... Weather looking better..... Getting pumped to meet you guys



Awesome! I was so hoping you all were still planning on attending. Looking forward to seeing you in person.


----------



## Gannz

jnorman5 said:


> We will make it down to Princeton, WV tonight (about 2.5 hours north of Jason's). Plan on being at meet around 10am..... Weather looking better..... Getting pumped to meet you guys


70% chance of rain down from 100%. But, I like your positive outlook.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Status update:

Brownies - cooling

pasta salad - made

pork bites - marinating


----------



## req

On our way!


----------



## GLN305

I'm gonna leave bright and early in the morning...well, bright and early according to Glenn Standard Time....8am or so LOL


----------



## TheDavel

I wish I could be there, but duty calls :army:


----------



## jpf150

Looking at the hourly forecast it doesn't look horrible after lunch time. 40-50% chance after 1:00 or so. Hopefully it'll just be a drizzle like last meet and not full on downpour. I'll be arriving with Forrest around 9:00 or 9:30.


----------



## claydo

Phew, long day! Full day of work, and an evening of demos and great company. Just got home from the pre-meet meet. Was a good turn out for a "night before"! Good seeing everyone, and meeting you Bill, even though most were road weary and droopy eyed, everyone was in good spirits. Spent some quality demo time in some excellent rides, Chris' new ap front ended truck, the awesome civics of Richard and Scott, and Steve's impressive mazda. Enjoyed every one of em guys! Looking forward to getting my sleep on and demoing my ass off again in the morning! Guys if the sounds at the pre-meet are any indication, everyone's in for a good time tomorrow.......


----------



## bertholomey

We had a great time last night - thank you to the folks that stopped - adding to the folks that are staying here. 

Good group here










Even this guy got into the demo mood


----------



## req

See you all shortly in the rain &#55357;&#56870;


----------



## crackinhedz

Im about 1.5 hrs out, see ya soon.


----------



## chithead

Thank you again Mr. Jason for another spectacular gathering. Had a blast actually listening to cars this time instead of having a, "yard sale" out of my trunk.


----------



## jtwrace

Great hosts, great event and some awesome mobile systems. Thanks for having me (home audio guy)!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I enjoyed it as always. Some great systems and people. Special thanks goes to Jason and his better half for allowing us to use their lovely home as a meeting place. Got a long drive ahead of me tomorrow so better get to sawing some logs. Safe travels to everyone that's not already home by now and for sure the Papasin road warriors. The Papasin's are some of the nicest and most dedicated people I've ever met. Big thanks to Linda for picking my system apart and going into detail on what was wrong and how she would go about fixing it. I'll put that advice into practice after I recover from this tripMight take a couple days to recover though...


----------



## claydo

Ok, great meet, awesome time, thanks Jason! .....I'm officially pooped tho, lmao. I had to go ahead and thank my man James (jpf150) for helping me through a tough time with a little moral support. I was quite bummed after popping a tweet after only giving two demos within the first hour I was there this morning. I was so disgusted and bummed I seriously contemplated calling it quits and going home, but James' positive attitude and general good dudedness broke my glum, and inspired me to not give up and retune running my big ol midranges open on the top. With his encouragement, I actually got it back to a demo-able state. Thanks, my friend, I really needed that! This be the man deserving the thanks on the right



More pics coming tomorrow, after sleepytime.....and after I figure out how to blur license plates....lol.


----------



## Babs

Good time had by all. Awesome time gents. I know what Salami Rich is gonna be doing soon. Have fun with Rooooooooo! 

Oh and here ya go...

green onions
black beans
white Corn
feta cheese
sugar 1 part
olive oil 1 part
apple cider vinegar 1 part

Mix until you have good coherence and tonality and balance. 



Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Ah....so yer the man behind the unbelievably scoopable dip! That stuff is straight dope, so light and simple, with flavor that pops! (Dare I say "like a morel tweeter" lmao)


----------



## MrsPapasin

Thank you, NCSQ, for the warm hospitality and for all the demos. I enjoyed listening to every single car I listened to. Lots of impressive systems! Jason, thank you so much to you and Vicki for organizing and hosting this get together! You guys are amazing! Hope Richard and I can make it out here again someday. It's definitely worth the trip!


----------



## Gannz

Babs said:


> Good time had by all. Awesome time gents. I know what Salami Rich is gonna be doing soon. Have fun with Rooooooooo!
> 
> Oh and here ya go...
> 
> green onions
> black beans
> white Corn
> feta cheese
> sugar 1 part
> olive oil 1 part
> apple cider vinegar 1 part
> 
> Mix until you have good coherence and tonality and balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Dip? I ate it as a side. LOL And it was awesome.


----------



## crackinhedz

I had a great time hanging out yesterday. Met some cool guys.

Definitely learned a lot and was a great opportunity to understand what SQ really is. It was very interesting to see/hear how different each car sounded, but unique in its own way! 

Gave me a lot to strive for, and thanks to Clay I spent all night tossing and turning thinking of different ways I might be able to fit a 10" midbass in my doors. Also that I could do it all tweeter-less and still sound great! 

Thanks again Jason, enjoyed your gathering. I wish I had thought of it earlier in the day and took more video of demos I sat in...but as it was already dark it had become too late for more. But I did take one while in Jason's Subaru at the end of the night.

Taken from my phone, so not sure how well it records in stereo? (if at all)

The vocals. WOW! 


JasonsSubaru.mp4


----------



## Babs

Awesomeness on a completely different level..

https://vimeo.com/145069725

Sexy install in one beautiful Z-car. 

















Bam!! 
































I think I can. I think I can. Someday. 












Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carter1010

Great to see everyone! This particular event had the best sounding cars ever all at one spot. Thanks to Jason and his wife for hosting. Thanks to Clay for pointing out that I am the one who is not deserving of thanks in the photo. And to the man who pointed out that there was something crossed over wrong somewhere and eating up all my midbass and no amount of eq was going to fix it and finally that i had accidentally turned on my amps crossover!...Thanks Captain Obvious.


----------



## claydo

Lmao.....sorry bout that brotha......the best pic of James was standing next to you....lol, besides, you suck anyways!  

.....But seriously, thanks to your meter I was able to confirm my fear of the dead tweet, so thanks! Everyone was supportive and encouraging, daniel even offered a substitute set, but if it weren't for James I would've went home.....

More pics coming soon btw!


----------



## Babs

I'm still working on it.. 
Clay the Destroyer 
Tweeter Torcher 
Morel Marauder

 All in good fun man. I'm sorry for your loss.

Glad I got to hear the epic-ness at least before the tragic pop. In all seriousness, when under 130db pain threshold, I found it had a great stage and image improved from what I heard last spring. Outstanding.


----------



## jpf150

Jason, thanks again to you and your wife for putting up with us for yet another full day of fun! The weather cooperated with us and I'm glad it did. There were many, many great sounding cars at this meet, the food was great, and the company even better. 

Clay-I didn't realize that you were that close to going home, but I'm glad I could lift your spirits buddy! I'm glad I got my demo as soon as you got there haha. But we are all glad you stayed and were a good sport about our countless jokes on your behalf. I know you will have the car running back in tip top shape in no time!

Eric-Thanks so much for the MLV! I'm glad I listened to your car as that pc setup is awesome along with how well the car sounded for being simple in terms of speaker locations. I hope you figure out what you want to do with the subs and aren't afraid to diy it!

It was a pleasure being able to demo some WCA rides. Both the smart and civic are simply amazing. I hope y'all have a safe ride back Richard and Linda!

And to everyone else it was a pleasure hanging out with you guys as always. Lots of laughs were had at this meet, and if you missed it, I'd hate to be you.

I've got a good amount of photos as well that I'll be posting up sometime in the near future.


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> I'm still working on it..
> Clay the Destroyer
> Tweeter Torcher
> Morel Marauder
> 
> All in good fun man. I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Glad I got to hear the epic-ness at least before the tragic pop. In all seriousness, when under 130db pain threshold, I found it had a great stage and image improved from what I heard last spring. Outstanding.


Lmao.....claydo, destroyer of domes.......I was glad to be a target for many laughs, lol, it helped lighten my mood. Several got in some real zingers! 

And lol at the threshold of pain, I have come to realize I am much more volume tolerant than the masses......and thanks for the kind words!



jpf150 said:


> Clay-I didn't realize that you were that close to going home, but I'm glad I could lift your spirits buddy! I'm glad I got my demo as soon as you got there haha. But we are all glad you stayed and were a good sport about our countless jokes on your behalf. I know you will have the car running back in tip top shape in no time!


Yup, I was very close, the breakage really killed my buzz.....


----------



## jnorman5

All I can say is I'm really glad Dan and I came. You guys are simply the best!!! Jason and Vicki - Thanks for being such gracious hosts. Richard and Linda - Wow! Great cars for/ by great people. Cannot thank Linda and Mic enough for the in-depth and "spot on" feedback. Paul - Great job on the PC....Blew my mind!! Jason, Clay and "The Captain" - Loved the demos guys!!!

Though this was my first event, it won't be my last. So tough when you sit in your car tuning for 2 years, thinking you know what you're doing, but not really really knowing. Such a confidence builder when folks give you input that says "you are on the right track".

So to EVERYONE... Thanks so much! Can't wait to see you all again. Now it's time to put the Z down for the Winter  Bummer.


----------



## claydo

Aaaaand....here comes some pics!

Group shot first.....



Gracious host/ master of ceremonies.....















































That's all the people pics....cars next! Is it really important to blur license plates? I don't know what it hurts, but figured I'd ask. There's so many custom plates that were cool anyways....what do yall think?


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Yup, I was very close, the breakage really killed my buzz.....



Whatever perplexing thing going on with my stage/image was killing mine but folks gave some great feedback. I was glad to have this puppy back together for the meet at least. 

Funny today for giggles I bypassed the Helix and tried the 80PRS auto-tune just for fun. I feel vindicated. Hehe. 
The good: my tune is better tonally. The DIY RCA's remain quiet without any Helix noise cancellation as its bypassed. The strange: 80PRS has timing darn near identical stage and image. 
The bad: The search for bliss continues. Much work to do. 

Also I'm glad now I didn't get my amp rack done. Awesome idea and thanks to Steve!! I'm rolling with his amp rack suggestion. Break out the rivnut gun. Build log soon for that. 

And YES.. 10F's and D3004's are coming. I've heard too many superb 3-ways this weekend not to. It's gotta happen. A moral imperative. Should be epic. 

Nom nom nom!









Oh snap!









Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205

http://www.diymobileaudio.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## claydo

Hell yeah....that was a good burger!


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Hell yeah....that was a good burger!



The chef was on his game! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> The chef was on his game!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't argue that!


----------



## crackinhedz

Is he eating that other tweeter? :laugh:


----------



## jpf150




----------



## bertholomey

Another wonderful event because all of you caused it to be! Despite the mediocre weather and several who had something come up at the last minute and were not able to join us, we had a blast! 

I felt this was a very productive meet because a lot of guys got ideas and pointers for improvement. A lot of really long, intense demos were taken, and great feedback given. 

We had some long distance guests and some 'right-around-the-corner' guests. it was very cool to see some first timers, and I hope they will return in the Spring  We had folks from California, Alabama, Pennsylvania, Virginia, South Carolina, Arkansas, and West Virginia  

Some photos (it was very cool this year to have some additional photographers in the group....didn't feel the 'pressure' to be on the spot to provide the experience to those who couldn't make it). 

Many of these have already been posted.....but that is ok  

My Friday night shot (I'm really glad we had the Friday night pre-meet like we did this past Spring)




























Getting the Mazda hooked up to the nuclear reactor










Under cover - for part of the day  










What is this?










Paul and Forrest!









Repeat....but too beautiful not too  (2 'too's' in one sentence....was that right?)

John's Z





































Chris!










Disaster!










Chris!










James!










Ready by Spring?



















John and Dan - awesome to meet you John in person, and I think it was very cool that Dan got to attend to see / hear some of the cars in the area. 










Smart Daniel










Glenn in an Eden pose.....










Bill....sobotage? 










Most of the group.....there were a few missing from this pic - Paul's wife (Christine? - sorry if I screwed that up....names....my friend Jason couldn't be nudged.....and Keith's daughter....name?.....)










Saturday evening...just hanging and laughing




























Last but certainly not least......favorite pics of Clay.......

Daniel...Chit?









"I got a broke tweeter!"


----------



## captainobvious

carter1010 said:


> Great to see everyone! This particular event had the best sounding cars ever all at one spot. Thanks to Jason and his wife for hosting. Thanks to Clay for pointing out that I am the one who is not deserving of thanks in the photo. And to the man who pointed out that there was something crossed over wrong somewhere and eating up all my midbass and no amount of eq was going to fix it and finally that i had accidentally turned on my amps crossover!...Thanks Captain Obvious.


:laugh:

My pleasure. Glad we figured it out!


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Also I'm glad now I didn't get my amp rack done. Awesome idea and thanks to Steve!! I'm rolling with his amp rack suggestion. Break out the rivnut gun. Build log soon for that.
> 
> And YES.. 10F's and D3004's are coming. I've heard too many superb 3-ways this weekend not to. It's gotta happen. A moral imperative. Should be epic.
> 
> Nom nom nom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk




Yessssssssssssssssssssss.


Make that pocket a sealed pod and share the front baffle with the tweets. That combo will be killer.


----------



## bertholomey

I forgot to give a shout out to Scott for manning the grill....thankless job, and I almost did it again. You did a superb job my friend. And, I heard back from Steve, Bill, and Al that they have gotten home safely. The Papasin caravan should be in Nashville around this time, and hopefully Chris made it back to Arkansas just fine.


----------



## carter1010

Also forgot to mention all you guys near Charlotte send me a PM. We can set up a time to get together and help one another out.


----------



## captainobvious

GREAT time once again. Since befriending Jason quite a few years ago, I've made the trip down from Pa to NC a number of times, and I try to always make a point to get to his Spring and Fall meets. Partly to demo some great vehicles, but mainly to catch up with my friend and those whom I've come to know as friends now over the years through this shared hobby. Such a wonderful group of people.

Just wanted to single out a few people real quick and get some pics posted for you guys.

First and foremost- Thank you to VICKI for allowing a bunch of car audio knuckleheads into your home twice a year (sometimes more). I know we're loud, we make a mess and we cause a lot of work for you- so thanks for being awesome you and helping to make this thing come together each time. You and Jason are terrific, gracious hosts.

Thanks to Jason once again for all of the hard work in getting another wonderful NCSQ meet going and being the catalyst to bringing a big group of amazing people together to enjoy this hobby. It's always a great time just hanging out with you my friend, but the audio is a nice bonus 

Richard and Linda- Thanks for making a big sacrifice of time and funds to make the meet. I was fortunate enough to catch up again and get some listening time in at Finals, but for most of the NCSQ crew, this might be the only chance so it was a real treat to have you both there (as well as your vehicles, which were fantastic!). Thanks for the feedback on mine as well.

Bill- Glad we met 2 years ago. You're the man and that FJ is just awesome. Gets better and better each time I hear it. WORLD CHAMP! 

Mic- Glad to see you and the family are all settled in in NC and enjoying life there. We'll miss ya up here in the north east but nice to know we can catch up once or twice a year down there. I always value your accurate feedback on my vehicle as well. Every little bit helps to squeak that last bit out of the tune.

Oh and Scott- That Civic was really darn good brother. I expect that thing to be a juggernaut in another year. GREAT work.


Wonderful to see so many of you again, and to meet some new people as well (John, Jason, etc). 

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## captainobvious




----------



## captainobvious

Nice surprise shot Andy hahahaha








.


----------



## ErinH

thanks for posting pics, everyone! softens the blow that I couldn't make this one. looks like you all had a great time and a really nice turnout!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> I forgot to give a shout out to Scott for manning the grill....thankless job, and I almost did it again. You did a superb job my friend. And, I heard back from Steve, Bill, and Al that they have gotten home safely. The Papasin caravan should be in Nashville around this time, and hopefully Chris made it back to Arkansas just fine.



My pleasure. Glad to help Sir. Thanks to the Bertholemey family for hosting such a great event for our sick obsession ehem hobby. 

Safe travels to the rest. Glad to finally meet Richard and Linda and their darling little one. Daughters make the world go around. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

bertholemey said:


> ... (picture of 'Eden' Glenn) ...



that pic is awesome. for a couple reasons.


----------



## Salami

Babs said:


> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/07/5f24d1e9e3f97f26fc5e1b133d835605.jpg
> 
> Good time had by all. Awesome time gents. I know what Salami Rich is gonna be doing soon. Have fun with Rooooooooo!
> 
> Oh and here ya go...
> 
> green onions
> black beans
> white Corn
> feta cheese
> sugar 1 part
> olive oil 1 part
> apple cider vinegar 1 part
> 
> Mix until you have good coherence and tonality and balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Scott thanks for all of the help with REW!!! It is very much appreciated! I can't wait to have some free time to get in the car with the laptop. 
Also huge thanks for the ingredient list! I love this stuff and will have to make some soon so I don't have to wait until the spring to have it again!!


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Last but certainly not least......favorite pics of Clay.......
> 
> Daniel...Chit?


Et tu Brute'?...........Al's gonna pay for that one, lol.


----------



## jpf150

ErinH said:


> thanks for posting pics, everyone! softens the blow that I couldn't make this one. looks like you all had a great time and a really nice turnout!


I guess we will forgive you for this one, but we expect to see another civic in the spring


----------



## jpf150

claydo said:


> Et tu Brute'?...........Al's gonna pay for that one, lol.


You can do something with this picture....


----------



## claydo

My pics of the cars.......


----------



## Mic10is

Thank you again to my Buddy Jason and his wife, Vicki, for hosting. It takes a lot of patience and planning to pull off an event like this even once. let alone twice a year. Kudos to you and your passion for audio and helping others.

Thank you to everyone who allowed to me listen to their vehicles and give them feedback.

I am all for helping others and continuing to grow car audio and sound quality. I'm looking forward to the next meet. Maybe by then I'll have something completed in my car......maybe...


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Mic! I really appreciate you making it over, providing that constructive feedback, and staying late - especially considering what weekend it was....Happy Anniversary! I certainly hope to see you in the Spring with the Acura. 

Clay....I love those pics! That is a fantastic camera, and you do a fine job with it. Thank you for getting those inside shots - really helpful for those who weren't there and for those who didn't get to every car.


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Maybe by then I'll have something completed in my car......maybe...



Sounds like an 'ish statement to me


----------



## GLN305

BigAl205 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Clay demonstrating his ability to DEVOUR meat.


----------



## jpf150

GLN305 said:


> Clay demonstrating his ability to DEVOUR meat.


Na, he's just showing the proper way to destroy things.


----------



## claydo

Thanks Jason! I wish I'd have started the interior pics earlier....but demos took priority....lol. I took a bunch in the low light that just weren't presentable.......the pics of Glenns under seat setup are a good example, even the shots that were presentable don't do it justice.....and I was troubled by big al playing with my ass while trying to take em........


----------



## GLN305

Once again Jason's meet was epic. 

Jason, thanks to you and your wife for all of the hospitality, laughs, food and picture-worthy moments. I'm sure I can speak for everyone in saying that the car audio community is tighter knit and overall better due to this meet. If anyone can make it next time, it's money well spent no matter the cost.


----------



## claydo

^^werd^^

I came to my first meet at jasons in 2012. Now ask me if I've missed one since....lol.

I guess I should post my thanks and thoughts as well, I've been busy trying to get the pics up and I don't want to forget. Big, big props to Jason and Vicki for allowing us to invade their space, most years multiple times......this is not to be taken lightly. They both take on the stress of some huge events for a home.......and that's awesome. Vicki always seems to be the food runner, and took on preparing supper (yes....I said supper, lol) for a good sized crowd saturday night, wow, thank you! Jason barely lites the entire time trying to ensure everything goes smoothly........it's just an awesome effort every time! This event was indeed spectacular, with great attendance from all over the country. I had a helluva good time, even after breaking equipment! The stars lined up just so and allowed our west coast audiophile friends richard and Linda to attend, and as everyone who knows them can attest, their company is a pleasure. I hope you enjoyed the NCSQ crowd, family papasin, as I believe your attendance was a big bonus for the meet! There were a whole crowd of long haulers in attendance from arkansas, alabama, west virginia, regular Virginia (lol), Pennsylvania.......sheesh, it's just unreal.....had some newcomers too, hope all you guys felt the love and will be back! Be assured your travels are appreciated! I demoed so many cars, such a variety......it's kinda overhwelming...lol. Thanks to everyone who shared a listen to their system with me, I truly enjoyed every minute, and thanks for those that took a listen to mine, especially after the breakage with the 5" tweets, I was thrilled to still get some positive feedback! I hope everyone had safe travels home, and be careful those who are still traveling, I hope to see you all again! Ok, when's the next one?


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Sounds like an 'ish statement to me


its about an "ISH" of a statement as I can make til product is released and in my hands


----------



## The Natural

Looks as though we missed a great event! 

Clay, what model Model was that and how did you manage that? Those are all but bullet proof aren't they? Are they rebuildable with a drop in replacement part?

Are the Dynaudio dynamic duo in the Z? I would love to try some of those. That is a beautiful setup!

Will definitely try to make a Spring event!


----------



## GLN305

Oh, and if someone finds a Dallas Cowboys soft sided cooler/bag with a couple sodas and adult beverages in it...I must have left it there.


----------



## papasin

GLN305 said:


> Oh, and if someone finds a Dallas Cowboys soft sided cooler/bag with a couple sodas and adult beverages in it...I must have left it there.



Jason almost sent that home with us...you would have had to come a long way. 

I want to echo what others have said...thanks to Jason and Vicki for opening their home to all. Thanks to everyone for the warm NCSQ hospitality, along with getting a chance to see and hear folks' vehicles from across the eastern states. Linda has already indicated we'll be back, for the very least just making the trip out to get to hang out and listen. Everyone keep up the great work!


----------



## GLN305

papasin said:


> Jason almost sent that home with us...you would have had to come a long way.
> 
> I want to echo what others have said...thanks to Jason and Vicki for opening their home to all. Thanks to everyone for the warm NCSQ hospitality, along with getting a chance to see and hear folks' vehicles from across the eastern states. Linda has already indicated we'll be back, for the very least just making the trip out to get to hang out and listen. Everyone keep up the great work!


That would have been a great excuse to fly to Cali LOL


----------



## Darkrider

Where do I start?

Thanks to *James (jpf150)* for being that extra pair of hands we all need in my tuning Thursday night (and being an overall enthusiastic enthusiast  and being an enabler of my procrastination).

*Jason (and the Mrs.)*, as always, for being wonderful and attentive hosts. I always look so forward to your events. I think Clay told you I'm afraid of your car....and it's a little true. I'm afraid if I get in and like it, I'm going to get sold on 3-way and/or on high-er end Mosconi amps. Also, I totally appreciate your meet disc - I played it twice for the second-half of my trip home.

*Al!* Thank you as well for your meet disc (and stickers) - I listened to it for the first half of my trip home! I like so many kinds of music and your disc was wonderful and hit many marks. I also appreciated your humor and attitude. You are a pleasure to be around.

*Paul (Rokusek)* - I totally enjoyed jamming out and suffering through your carPC woes with you. I'm sure you'll have all the wrinkles ironed out by the spring. Thanks for blowing my mind by reintroducing me to TechN9ne (and the other artists) and the Steam controller. Also, thanks for being Paul.

*Andy (req)* - I always enjoy hanging out with you Andy. You're such a positive and genuine guy. Totally enjoyed jamming out with you and turning my Kia into a cloud machine. Was definitely an experience I'll never forget.

*Scott (babs)* - I enjoyed the Civic. Wish I could have gotten another listen post-re-tune (didn't you re-tune after my seat time?). It was a very good setup (and tune) and with your increasing knowledge of Rooooooo, I'm excited to see where you're going to go.

*Glenn (GLN305)* - always enjoy hanging out with you and talking about all kinds of random stuff. Hope I didn't scare you away from wanting kids of your own. I'm praying for you brother. Also, I love the truck. I didn't get as much listening time as I'd like, but I'm totally blown away at how good it is while staying so simple. Your fab skills are just amazing. The seat brace/lift I was very impressed with. The amp rack/sub box was gorgeous. Thanks for coming down (on no sleep) and still being so upbeat. I don't know how you do it, but I am thankful for it.

*Bill* - Love the FJ. The install is beautiful and the RF's are doing some beautiful work in there. Best of luck in that competition circuit - I hear it's a real dog-eat-dog kinda thing. I can't wait to get those pictures of it to my brother and hopefully light a fire under his arse.

*Papasin* - Thank you, thank you, thank you! Thank you for making the trip and taking the time to come hang out with us. Your little girl is just beautiful and she has a wonderful spirit! Her leaf collecting and warning us of spiders was just great. I also wanted to thank you (seriously, soo much thanks) for the seat time in the Smart and the Civic. The Smart was a real eye-opener for me and gave me some wonderful ideas for my garage-queen Camaro. I'm soo excited to get it back and start tuning on it. I just can't get over the feeling I had while sitting in the Smart. It is without boundaries. Just an absolutely amazing car. And that Civic? Another first for me - I have never experienced such sharp layering like that before. It was just so...fantastic. I'm running out of words to use for superlatives. Lastly, thanks for hanging out with me for a few minutes in the garage and dropping crossover and slopes knowledge on me. I feel like my SQ "IQ" went up 10 points just being around you. THANKS!!!!

*Claydo* - Clay, if you had left..... I would have been very, very sad. Your good nature and enthusiasm are one of the biggest draws of these events for me. I love that you're not afraid "to get on it" in relation to volume. I appreciate your insight and positive feedback. After some more tuning, I might ask for critique next time  Also, after our talk about "horns", I have some ideas I'm going to try and implement in my Kia (though the Camaro will probably make the next trip). You are a class act and I relish the opportunities to hang out with you.

*God bless all of you! I had an awesome time and it's because all of you were there (not just the gentlemen and women mentioned above)!*


----------



## Rokusek

Amazing meet! Once again Jason, you hosted a great weekend. I did not get to listen to as many cars as I would have liked to as I got stuck in my car most of the time. I guess the roles changed for Andy and I this year. 

The wife had a great time and was extremely intrigued about hearing all the different setups. 

As for those who suffered the PC woes... it will definitely be sorted out by spring time. Andy didn't lie to me when he said its going to take months of tinkering to get everything to operate properly without any hiccups!

It was great to see everyone again and I am looking forward to the spring meet!

Thanks again Jason and to all others who helped with food/drinks and any kind of set up. 

-PJ


----------



## claydo

The Natural said:


> Clay, what model Model was that and how did you manage that? Those are all but bullet proof aren't they? Are they rebuildable with a drop in replacement part?


Yup, you missed a good one fo sho, wish you coulda made it out. The tweets in question are the et448.......originally advertised on parts express to have a replaceable dome/coil assembly, but they've since changed their wording on the website.....and serious Google digging revealed nothing in the way of replcements....booo. For roughly a year give or take a lil they withstood my abuse, but a 2 db bump saturday, combined with a realistic snare snap at volume did the louder passenger side tweet in.....no smoke, no wierd sounds....just dead.....it was sad....lol.


----------



## Rokusek

claydo said:


> Yup, you missed a good one fo sho, wish you coulda made it out. The tweets in question are the et448.......originally advertised on parts express to have a replaceable dome/coil assembly, but they've since changed their wording on the website.....and serious Google digging revealed nothing in the way of replcements....booo. For roughly a year give or take a lil they withstood my abuse, but a 2 db bump saturday, combined with a realistic snare snap at volume did the louder passenger side tweet in.....no smoke, no wierd sounds....just dead.....it was sad....lol.


Sorry to hear about this Clay. But the Wife and I where talking about this and she wanted to know if she was in the car before during or after. Somehow she is not sure of when. 

-PJ


----------



## claydo

She got the last full demo.....lol. Daniel was next, and it was the intro to the second song of his demo when it gave up.......


----------



## Babs

One word.. FIREWORKS!! 
That was pretty awesome!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

GLN305 said:


> Oh, and if someone finds a Dallas Cowboys soft sided cooler/bag with a couple sodas and adult beverages in it...I must have left it there.




Is that the one I started firing the coals on the grill with?



E-A-G-L-E-S!


----------



## Babs

First cowboys fan I've seen in a long time admit it too. epper:


----------



## Dantheman6490

Had an epic time this last weekend with a bunch of great guys.. Heard some world class audiophile grade systems that most people wont be lucky enough to hear in their entire lifetime. Thank you so much to the bartholomey family for the incredible hospitality and the invitation to this event, I cant wait to come back again!! Also to all the people who took some time to listen to jnorman5's 370z, thanks you so much for your awesome feedback and suggestions on how to take it to the next level. Thanks to Linda for spending over 45 minutes in the Z to make sure she found all the tiny details that us mortals simply couldnt find, that are going to take us to the next level on this build. I had an awesome time and cant wait for the next one!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Is that the one I started firing the coals on the grill with?
> 
> 
> 
> E-A-G-L-E-S!


Fortunately, I rescued it from the flames....just a little singed.....I'll need to get an address so I can send it....not sure if the adult beverages will be able to be shipped 



Babs said:


> First cowboys fan I've seen in a long time admit it too. epper:


I have a good friend from Dallas that is a huge fan of America's Team......he can be friends with anyone except for an Eagles Fan  



Dantheman6490 said:


> Had an epic time this last weekend with a bunch of great guys.. Heard some world class audiophile grade systems that most people wont be lucky enough to hear in their entire lifetime. Thank you so much to the bartholomey family for the incredible hospitality and the invitation to this event, I cant wait to come back again!! Also to all the people who took some time to listen to jnorman5's 370z, thanks you so much for your awesome feedback and suggestions on how to take it to the next level. Thanks to Linda for spending over 45 minutes in the Z to make sure she found all the tiny details that us mortals simply couldnt find, that are going to take us to the next level on this build. I had an awesome time and cant wait for the next one!! Thanks guys!!


Fantastic! This is the kind of response I love reading - especially from a first timer  You are certainly welcome, and thank you for the compliment to the group. I echo your response to Linda's feedback - I was extremely appreciative of the time / effort she took to provide those items that could use a tweak here / there. I really hope you and John can return in the Spring


----------



## bertholomey

Dantheman6490 said:


> Had an epic time this last weekend with a bunch of great guys.. Heard some world class audiophile grade systems that most people wont be lucky enough to hear in their entire lifetime. Thank you so much to the bartholomey family for the incredible hospitality and the invitation to this event, I cant wait to come back again!! Also to all the people who took some time to listen to jnorman5's 370z, thanks you so much for your awesome feedback and suggestions on how to take it to the next level. Thanks to Linda for spending over 45 minutes in the Z to make sure she found all the tiny details that us mortals simply couldnt find, that are going to take us to the next level on this build. I had an awesome time and cant wait for the next one!! Thanks guys!!


Also.....I just looked up Mt. Pleasant.....pretty cool - I lived in little Washington for several years growing up......If I'm traveling in that area again, I'm going to have to drop in and say hey!


----------



## bertholomey

Clay.......your mix CD is AWESOME! There is many fantastic tracks on here  I haven't gotten to Glenn's or Al's yet......looking forward to it! Thanks guys for taking over this task for me - I am a very busy bugger these days.


----------



## Babs

Salami said:


> Scott thanks for all of the help with REW!!! It is very much appreciated! I can't wait to have some free time to get in the car with the laptop.
> Also huge thanks for the ingredient list! I love this stuff and will have to make some soon so I don't have to wait until the spring to have it again!!


Hey man glad to see you again and be a help of some kind for your tuning and recipe for your waist line.  You've got huge potential with that car. Sounded really doggone great. Enjoy that killer AE IB setup. Saw those distinctive AE baskets and motors and knew instantly that ride was on a different level. Tell your cousin I like Audison amps too.  Sharp sharp Accord.


----------



## Salami

GLN305 said:


> Clay demonstrating his ability to DEVOUR meat.


In his defense those were some KILLER burgers!!!! Between that and Bab's crack concoction I was in heaven!! :bowdown:


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> Clay.......your mix CD is AWESOME! There is many fantastic tracks on here  I haven't gotten to Glenn's or Al's yet......looking forward to it! Thanks guys for taking over this task for me - I am a very busy bugger these days.


The disk that I made up was kinda slapped together at the last minute without any real thought to it (like everything else I've ever done). I had converted several of them from Apple lossless to MP3, and I think some of the tracks lost their dynamics...but if you like a song, you can find a better version. I'll do better next time.

Jason and Vicki- Thanks for another outstanding meet, you guys rock! Hopefully the next time we meet, I won't feel like a bump on a log.
Clay- Sorry about your tweeter woes (we certainly gave you hell about it). The car sounded awesome despite missing the upper end. And that tramp stamp pic may or may not have been photoshopped 
Forrest- Good to see you again, my friend...your car sounded great. I want a copy of your accumulated list of new music to look up.
Glenn- I like where your system is going and can't wait to hear it dialed-in come January
Richard and Linda- It was great seeing you and Audrey again. The past couple of times we've met, you were always busy either judging or doing finals stuff. It was nice just being able to sit around and chat for once. I'll probably be getting back to you soon about the other stuff we discussed.
Andy and Paul-It was great getting to hang out with you guys again. I'm disappointed I didn't get around to checking out the carPC. Christine seems to have the car audio bug, and she must be something special to put up with you two knuckleheads on a road trip.
Scott- Great job on the food...hopefully you can make it down to my GTG in January so I can get a listen to your car.
Bill- Your system continues to amaze me, it was great getting to experience it again
It was just nice being able to hang out with my extended internet family. Chris (both of them), Steve, Daniel, James, Brian, and Rich all help make the trip worth the drive.
And, it was nice meeting some new people...John and Dan, Mick, Eric, Keith. I'm glad you all got to see me 

I'm having my first GTG in Alabama on Jan 9 and hope some of you can make the trip, but if not, I hope to see you in the spring. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Clay.......your mix CD is AWESOME! There is many fantastic tracks on here  I haven't gotten to Glenn's or Al's yet......looking forward to it! Thanks guys for taking over this task for me - I am a very busy bugger these days.


Thanks jason, I'm glad you're enjoying it! I also need to thank al and glenn, as I've been spinning their discs since the meet, thanks guys!

And al, lol, I take the hell giving with a smile.....I love to hear the cleverness....and yes....tis true, sorry daniel....I don't have ya stamped on my ass...lol.


----------



## Rokusek

BigAl205 said:


> Andy and Paul-It was great getting to hang out with you guys again. I'm disappointed I didn't get around to checking out the carPC. Christine seems to have the car audio bug, and she must be something special to put up with you two knuckleheads on a road trip.


Ha! Not so much "put up with" as she likes to make jokes and point fingers too lol. She gets a kick out of listening to Andy and I bicker like old ladies. She is definitely into the SQ factor and wants to learn more, but I think she wants to build another Racecar first.

-PJ


----------



## GLN305

bertholomey said:


> Fortunately, I rescued it from the flames....just a little singed.....I'll need to get an address so I can send it....not sure if the adult beverages will be able to be shipped
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend from Dallas that is a huge fan of America's Team......he can be friends with anyone except for an Eagles Fan
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic! This is the kind of response I love reading - especially from a first timer  You are certainly welcome, and thank you for the compliment to the group. I echo your response to Linda's feedback - I was extremely appreciative of the time / effort she took to provide those items that could use a tweak here / there. I really hope you and John can return in the Spring


I appreciate you hanging on to it for me, it's actually my wife's, but she doesn't use it much. I can drag it back home after the Spring meet (if you have one) if that's cool?


----------



## GLN305

captainobvious said:


> Is that the one I started firing the coals on the grill with?
> 
> 
> 
> E-A-G-L-E-S!


That's my wife's so, I'll make sure and give her a full briefing on all of this and bring her to the Spring meet.... LOL


----------



## GLN305

Salami said:


> In his defense those were some KILLER burgers!!!! Between that and Bab's crack concoction I was in heaven!! :bowdown:


Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## GLN305

Babs said:


> First cowboys fan I've seen in a long time admit it too. epper:


Once a Texan, always a Texan. hehe


----------



## Babs

GLN305 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken!



Ah shucks guys. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Rokusek said:


> Ha! Not so much "put up with" as she likes to make jokes and point fingers too lol. She gets a kick out of listening to Andy and I bicker like old ladies. She is definitely into the SQ factor and wants to learn more, but I think she wants to build another Racecar first.
> 
> -PJ


You guys are an awesome couple by the way. Meant to tell y'all congratulations as I saw you had just recently tied the knot. You got a keeper there for sure. Any gal who'll keep it real with ya, getting hitched in Converse All-stars most definitely is a rare find.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Whew I feel like a new man after a 12 hour recovery sleep and a shower and shave. Made it home fine last night, but think I had a guardian angel or something driving my truck for me at times that last third of the trip because it seemed to be driving itself from time to time to stay between the lines. I'm getting a room on the way back next time for my own safety. Rams are GREAT for road trips as Glenn knows well by now. Ran mine with 3.92 gears and 5-speed auto upper 70's most of the trip and still averaged 20mpg. I think I'm going to stop somewhere just west of Nashville, or maybe Lebanon on the way back next time so I can make some stops at places I found interesting in northern NC and southern VA. Going home I went up and hit 81 in Whythesville. It adds about 50 miles iirc but didn't make any difference in time and not enough difference to matter in fuel consumption. MUCH less stressful than hitting 40 in Greensboro and staying put.

Also a HUGE thanks to Linda and Mic for the tuning advice and everyone who wasn't afraid to tell me how the cow ate the cabbage. Honest feedback is the best feedback no matter how brutal it can be at times. I really hope The Papasin's can make it next time even if it's just to hang out and help others with their tune.


----------



## chithead




----------



## Coppertone

Man lol I grew up on Rodney.......


----------



## The Natural

If Clay, Al, or Glenn have any spare discs that were new for this meet, or if you don't mind making more, let me know and I will paypal a gift for shipping and your trouble. I thouroughly enjoyed the ones I picked up from previous meets! I always like to see what others are listening to.

Thanks!


----------



## GLN305

The Natural said:


> If Clay, Al, or Glenn have any spare discs that were new for this meet, or if you don't mind making more, let me know and I will paypal a gift for shipping and your trouble. I thouroughly enjoyed the ones I picked up from previous meets! I always like to see what others are listening to.
> 
> Thanks!


I plan on making a few and mailing them out or setting them up for DL in DropBox. Glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## jpf150

Clay I'd like to have a copy of your disk. I got Al's, Glenn's, and Jason's(thanks again bud!).


----------



## probillygun

So glad I was able to make this meet!!!

I really had a great time hanging out with all you guys and listening to the systems was really just a bonus!

Thanks so much to Jason and Vicky for hosting this. I was amazed at how smoothly eveything went the whole weekend. I kinda feel like Clay mentioned earlier, since this was my first one down there with you guys, and it was just so amazing on every level, good food, good friends, and good systems...I really hope I don't ever have to miss one now!


----------



## crackinhedz

Yeah definitely need that Fireworks track!


----------



## claydo

I shoulda burnt a bunch of em.....sorry, I only brought one.....didn't consider there might be interest......I'm gonna upload it, and try to get a link to everybody, but I didn't get around to it today......give me a day or two and I'll let everyone know.


----------



## jpf150

Take your time man, just put it on dropbox or google drive when you can. I really enjoyed the tracks you had this meet!


----------



## BigAl205

I'm looking at a way to do some song sharing

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

TheDavel said:


> I wish I could be there, but duty calls :army:


Were your ears ringing overseas? Lotta guys there were digging the spartan box build!


----------



## Dantheman6490

hey guys, a little off topic, but I know some of you and trust what you have to say more than most of the people on here that I just don't trust. I have a new Bentley Mulsanne coming in the shop this coming Monday. Just wondering of anyone knew if I could use the factory optical cable from the radio to feed a processor.. I didn't know with regards to the connector and if the type of protocol used in those systems would communicate correctly with any processor. Worse case I know I can use the outs from the factory amp nut would like to see if I could stay digital. If you have any ideas of where I could find this information, pleased let me know.. thanks guys


----------



## probillygun

jtwrace said:


> Great hosts, great event and some awesome mobile systems. Thanks for having me (home audio guy)!


Jason! Hello! 

Glad I was able to meet you and chat about home audio, room acoustics, and tuning as well! I hope you come again to the next one!


----------



## Babs

The Natural said:


> If Clay, Al, or Glenn have any spare discs that were new for this meet, or if you don't mind making more, let me know and I will paypal a gift for shipping and your trouble. I thouroughly enjoyed the ones I picked up from previous meets! I always like to see what others are listening to.
> 
> Thanks!






GLN305 said:


> I plan on making a few and mailing them out or setting them up for DL in DropBox. Glad you enjoyed them!






jpf150 said:


> Clay I'd like to have a copy of your disk. I got Al's, Glenn's, and Jason's(thanks again bud!).



Was just thinking after a demo, my demo disk disappeared which is no biggie but darn. Some seriously good stuff on that disk. Would love to get a demo collection together. Jason is the man on awesome music. Friday night demo'ing my ride was a treat of seriously great music. Had full intentions of getting a grocery list together from him while demo'ing his headphone setup. The day flies by so neither happened. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

claydo said:


> Ok, great meet, awesome time, thanks Jason! .....I'm officially pooped tho, lmao. I had to go ahead and thank my man James (jpf150) for helping me through a tough time with a little moral support. I was quite bummed after popping a tweet after only giving two demos within the first hour I was there this morning. I was so disgusted and bummed I seriously contemplated calling it quits and going home, but James' positive attitude and general good dudedness broke my glum, and inspired me to not give up and retune running my big ol midranges open on the top. With his encouragement, I actually got it back to a demo-able state. Thanks, my friend, I really needed that! This be the man deserving the thanks on the right
> 
> More pics coming tomorrow, after sleepytime.....and after I figure out how to blur license plates....lol.


Hey Clay! I really enjoyed your demo Friday night (No blown tweeter!) That lone ranger track in your car you played at a ridiculous listening level really was impressive! Wow! Dynamics!!! I was laughing cause it sounded like a symphony was perfroming it right in Jason's driveway! FUN!!!


----------



## probillygun

Dantheman6490 said:


> hey guys, a little off topic, but I know some of you and trust what you have to say more than most of the people on here that I just don't trust. I have a new Bentley Mulsanne coming in the shop this coming Monday. Just wondering of anyone knew if I could use the factory optical cable from the radio to feed a processor.. I didn't know with regards to the connector and if the type of protocol used in those systems would communicate correctly with any processor. Worse case I know I can use the outs from the factory amp nut would like to see if I could stay digital. If you have any ideas of where I could find this information, pleased let me know.. thanks guys


PM sent


----------



## Babs

Is this a great hobby or what? These meets are just the catalyst to fuel the fire of improvement. My new motto: All for the love of music and testing our skills to deliver it, in a big metal noisy thing that rolls down the road. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

probillygun said:


> Hey Clay! I really enjoyed your demo Friday night (No blown tweeter!) That lone ranger track in your car you played at a ridiculous listening level really was impressive! Wow! Dynamics!!! I was laughing cause it sounded like a symphony was perfroming it right in Jason's driveway! FUN!!!



Thanks Bill! I'm grateful for the demos friday night, and the first two saturday lol. I've been in a bit of a tuning rut for a few months, and I was quite proud of the tune for this event. Even being a one session tune, I enjoyed it..........aaaand yes, there definately something to be said for a punchy dynamically recorded orchestral track, at (or above, hehe) realistic levels! Oh, and after the demo in the excellent fj, it was no surprise that you kicked ass at finals!


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is the first meet I've missed in 5 years. It looks like it was a great time with loads of good people.
I miss hanging with all of you. We live too far away to have so much in common with one another.

I'll be seeing you all in the spring.


----------



## claydo

You missed an excellent one kendal........also I'd imagine yer ears must've burnt all day, lmao.


----------



## BigAl205

Notshowupenuf


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> You missed an excellent one kendal........also I'd imagine yer ears must've burnt all day, lmao.


----------



## claydo

Yup kendal....al dropped a hint up there.....much fun was had at yer expense...lmao, all in good clean fun....


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Yup kendal....al dropped a hint up there.....much fun was had at yer expense...lmao, all in good clean fun....



In all fairness much fun was had also at Clay's expense as well so. 

Clay the tweeter tormentor. Destroyer of domes. Voice coil Violator. 

Hehehehe. That's ok my brother. You can just call me.. (Insert superhero music) 
Captain Polarity!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

BigAl205 said:


> Notshowupenuf



:laugh::laugh:



Missed a killer GTG Kendall. Probably the meet with the highest caliber of excellent SQ cars. Some real world class sounding vehicles there- it was awesome.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Missed a killer GTG Kendall. Probably the meet with the highest caliber of excellent SQ cars. Some real world class sounding vehicles there- it was awesome.


That's no lie! And they were fresh off of finals too. My bar got raised a few notches. Hopefully y'all can say that I have "arrived" next time around. The tips and info I got about my own rig was priceless. Steve, your car is in the top 3 in my favorites.


----------



## BigAl205

Babs said:


> In all fairness much fun was had also at Clay's expense as well so.
> 
> Clay the tweeter tormentor. Destroyer of domes. Voice coil Violator.
> 
> Hehehehe. That's ok my brother. You can just call me.. (Insert superhero music)
> Captain Polarity!!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

I'm so saving that! LMAO
About how I felt Saturday. 

Wanna laugh. I got mad at it and totally did a re-do. Looked up and oh crap 1am!

Worth it!
https://vimeo.com/145335207

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


>



Lmao al!


----------



## claydo

Ninja Edit......


----------



## GLN305

Here's my CD as well, no HQ files in this, but I will get some up later.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q72m4jxio451qia/AAD00OGpNpe9BN4qyYec_pIka?dl=0


----------



## BigAl205

I guess while I'm at it...

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8uJdtCLymGRQkwxNy1FcXpsR0U/view?usp=sharing


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's no lie! And they were fresh off of finals too. My bar got raised a few notches. Hopefully y'all can say that I have "arrived" next time around. The tips and info I got about my own rig was priceless. Steve, your car is in the top 3 in my favorites.


Thanks Chris, very kind of you.

I liked your truck much better this time around. You're making great progress!


----------



## probillygun

claydo said:


> Thanks Bill! I'm grateful for the demos friday night, and the first two saturday lol. I've been in a bit of a tuning rut for a few months, and I was quite proud of the tune for this event. Even being a one session tune, I enjoyed it..........aaaand yes, there definately something to be said for a punchy dynamically recorded orchestral track, at (or above, hehe) realistic levels! Oh, and after the demo in the excellent fj, it was no surprise that you kicked ass at finals!


Thank you Clay!


----------



## probillygun

oh yea Clay...I forgot to mention, I owe much of my Finals success to the fella on my right!


----------



## claydo

Oh yes, the capn', about as good of a dude as yer ever gonna meet.....


----------



## Coppertone

Steve is a really chill guy and I felt honored to say I've had his hands and ears on my build many a nights. You're not going to find many with a better heart and caring then this guy.


----------



## captainobvious

Wow, thanks guys- you're too kind.

Car audio for me is a wonderful hobby where I've made a lot of great friends. It's about the music, but it's also about the people. That's what makes it great.


----------



## Babs

Loved the story about the guy with multiple audio rooms and high end gear in his house and the focal high-dollar setup in his car.. Then he was blown away when he heard a well-tuned setup in your Lancer budget-build.


----------



## Darkrider

claydo said:


> ok,for all those that are asking...........ninja edited





GLN305 said:


> Here's my CD as well, no HQ files in this, but I will get some up later.
> 
> ninja edited





BigAl205 said:


> I guess while I'm at it...
> 
> ninja edited


epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper: epper:epper:

ha! Listening to William Tell Overture on Clay's disk as I was posting this - the peppers dance well with the music!!


----------



## claydo

Darkrider said:


> epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper: epper:epper:
> 
> ha! Listening to William Tell Overture on Clay's disk as I was posting this - the peppers dance well with the music!!


Lol, awesome!


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Loved the story about the guy with multiple audio rooms and high end gear in his house and the focal high-dollar setup in his car.. Then he was blown away when he heard a well-tuned setup in your Lancer budget-build.




Yeah that was pretty funny. Was quite a few years ago and the Lancer still had the doors all swiss-cheesed up so it looked like hell, which I think further made it even more surprising for him.


----------



## Dantheman6490

its about the music, the people, and hiding a sub in a false glove box... What a great idea


----------



## bbfoto

Seems like you all had another amazingly good time! One of these days I'm gonna have to block out my calendar and make a road trip out there for this GTG. I need to get out to that part of the country anyway. And if the Papasin's made it out, I guess that I have no excuse, LOL. 

I'd surely love to meet all of you and also get some demo time in your top-notch systems. I'd probably wish that it was a full week-long event! But it would be great to get some trained ears on one of my setups as well. Jason, I commend you for continuing this tradition, for your amazing hospitality, and for taking the time and energy to host this event. It is obviously rewarding, but I'd imagine it's still a lot of effort.



probillygun said:


> Hey Clay! I really enjoyed your demo Friday night (No blown tweeter!) That lone ranger track in your car you played at a ridiculous listening level really was impressive! Wow! Dynamics!!! I was laughing cause it sounded like a symphony was perfroming it right in Jason's driveway! FUN!!!


This reminds me of a SACD that I've had for many years that has some spectacular tracks on it:










Round-Up by Cincinnati Pops Orchestra (Album; Telarc; SACD-60141): Reviews, Ratings, Credits, Song list - Rate Your Music

Clay is this the disc that your Lone Ranger/William Tell Overture track is taken from? 

Check out the the first track on this disc and the "Coyote & Crackling Campfire" as well.

Of course, "The Great Fantasy Adventure Album" that has the classic "Jurassic Lunch" track on it is great as well.


----------



## claydo

bbfoto said:


> Seems like you all had another amazingly good time! One of these days I'm gonna have to block out my calendar and make a road trip out there for this GTG. I need to get out to that part of the country anyway. And if the Papasin's made it out, I guess that I have no excuse, LOL.
> 
> I'd surely love to meet all of you and also get some demo time in your top-notch systems. I'd probably wish that it was a full week-long event! But it would be great to get some trained ears on one of my setups as well. Jason, I commend you for continuing this tradition, for your amazing hospitality, and for taking the time and energy to host this event. It's is obviously rewarding, but I'd imagine it's still a lot of effort.
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of a SACD that I've had for many years that has some spectacular tracks on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round-Up by Cincinnati Pops Orchestra (Album; Telarc; SACD-60141): Reviews, Ratings, Credits, Song list - Rate Your Music
> 
> Clay is this the disc that your Lone Ranger/William Tell Overture track is taken from?
> 
> Check out the the first track on this disc and the "Coyote & Crackling Campfire" as well.
> 
> Of course, "The Great Fantasy Adventure Album" that has the classic "Jurassic Lunch" track on it is great as well.


I'm thinking it might be.....will have to check. I don't have the album art, but I do have the album title if I dig into the hard drive.......I know it's the best recording of that track I've ever heard.....

And come on out, everybody would love to meet you I'm sure!

Edit: upon closer inspection of the track list from the link....I'm thinking no.....but I could be wrong. I'll check it out when I get home this evening.....


----------



## ErinH

bbfoto said:


> I'd surely love to meet all of you and also get some demo time in your top-notch systems. I'd probably wish that it was a full week-long event!


You know, I've always wished I could somehow get a meet together for a full weekend sometime. Plan it on a weekend where the following Monday is a Holiday so people can spend the weekend doing the usual GTG thing. It's just not easy when you consider cost and time away from family for people and the host.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> You know, I've always wished I could somehow get a meet together for a full weekend sometime. Plan it on a weekend where the following Monday is a Holiday so people can spend the weekend doing the usual GTG thing. It's just not easy when you consider cost and time away from family for people and the host.


doo eeet! :mickey:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

There's just so much going on at the larger meets like Jason's, and most of the ones Erin has done that a full weekend would make a lot more sense. Maybe have it happen at two different locations close together to split the work load of the host's and their family? It didn't seem like Vicki ever stopped moving so I know she was down for the count afterwards.

And I agree, it's about the people just as much as it's about the music. We're such a small niche of the community so the family atmosphere just seems to be that much tighter. I'd actually like an NCSQ sticker for my truck since I feel like part of the family now even though I'm nearly all by myself here in my section of the deep south. I try to keep obvious car audio markers off my truck, but I doubt anyone that would be a threat would have a clue what the NCSQ sticker meant.


----------



## Mic10is

If we did a a full weekend or even 2 days...we could even add in an actual show....give competitors a chance to earn points for the season, give newbs a chance to compete without all the "pressure" of being at a dedicated full competition and may bring in more high quality vehicles for everyone to demo

I just happen to know an SQ judge or 2 and someone who can run events....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I agree Mic. With the tips I got at this one I hope to be able to take my truck to the next level. No one has ever explained things to me the way Linda did about how to fix my major issue and it just seemed to finally click in my abnormal brain. I would love to see where I stand in the mix once the major kinks get worked out. I'll still forever consider myself a "n00b":laugh:


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> If we did a a full weekend or even 2 days...we could even add in an actual show....give competitors a chance to earn points for the season, give newbs a chance to compete without all the "pressure" of being at a dedicated full competition and may bring in more high quality vehicles for everyone to demo
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to know an SQ judge or 2 and someone who can run events....



This newb says sign me up! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

I don't know guys. I think that you should really keep these a casual GTG...no tight schedule, no pressure. Anytime you add any type of "competition" or judging, there is no way to avoid the "pressure" aspect. And it may not seem like it, but that is putting extra pressure on your gracious hosts. 

Maybe have a scheduled, but informal SQ/Tuning "Clinic" or Discussion during a lunch break, which would also be a great time to do a Group Photo. I do a "Band Photo" with my entire crew at the end of every Photo Shoot and it's a cool kind of memory scrapbook to have and share with the crew.  You all could submit specific tuning topics or questions ahead of time that you would like to have covered.

Do you really need a trophy or to earn points to have a great time and enjoy the music and the company of good friends and SQ newcomers?

You won't be free to get a decent Demo of all of the different vehicles if people and cars are tied up trying to get their final tune dialed-in and need to be "in the lanes".  

KISS


----------



## claydo

As much as I wish there was a comp scene in n.c., I don't know if I'd want to mix it in with these epic gtgs! I love going to jasons, and try to bring my "a" game, but these are sooooo much fun, I'd be afraid any changes would do just that....change things! Even though I wound up with a sour taste with my go in meca, I would enjoy a competition locally every so often.....but really doubt my own dedication to participate regularly. Primarily based around my listening preferences vs the competition reference. By no means am I implying that if this happened I would dare miss one, lol. Of course I see the draw of points for the competitors among us.......but the good turn out, excellent hosts, closeness of the core group, and regular draw of folks new to the scene seems to keep em coming back for more anyways!

I have to admit that getting someone new to the sq scene in the car, and watching their reaction, is one of the major draws for meets, and if half the people there were being judged, and worrying about placing and such, I'm afraid that group might feel left out......


----------



## Mic10is

bbfoto said:


> I don't know guys. I think that you should really keep these a casual GTG...no tight schedule, no pressure. Anytime you add any type of "competition" or judging, their is no way to avoid the "pressure" aspect.
> 
> Maybe have a scheduled informal SQ/Tuning "Clinic" or Discussion during a lunch break, which would also be a great time to do a Group Photo. I do a "Band Photo" with my entire crew at the end of every Photo Shoot and it's a cool kind of memory scrapbook to have and share with the crew.
> 
> Do you really need a trophy or to earn points to have a great time and enjoy the music and the company of good friends and SQ newcomers?
> 
> You won't be free to get a decent Demo of all of the different vehicles if people and cars are tied up trying to get their final tune dialed-in and need to be "in the lanes".
> 
> KISS




You've obviously never been to one of the shows we did in MD and PA.....

competition has a stigma to it that could easily be removed if people gave it a try and realized it isnt some terrible thing that makes normally calm people into egocentric control freaks.

People dont have to compete, but for those who do, it can be an option---its no different than the dozens of people who just went to AL for IASCA/MECA Finals with no intention of competing, but just to hang out and get others to hear their car and demo other cars...

All about having options. People who do compete will be there. I dont know anyone who competes in SQ for a trophy anymore, but Points to help qualify for finals are another thing...

why not kill 2 birds with one stone and help those who do value competition and will already be there


----------



## bbfoto

Mic10is said:


> You've obviously never been to one of the shows we did in MD and PA.....
> 
> competition has a stigma to it that could easily be removed if people gave it a try and realized it isnt some terrible thing that makes normally calm people into egocentric control freaks.
> 
> People dont have to compete, but for those who do, it can be an option---its no different than the dozens of people who just went to AL for IASCA/MECA Finals with no intention of competing, but just to hang out and get others to hear their car and demo other cars...
> 
> All about having options. People who do compete will be there. I dont know anyone who competes in SQ for a trophy anymore, but Points to help qualify for finals are another thing...
> 
> why not kill 2 birds with one stone and help those who do value competition and will already be there


Mic, you're right, I've never been to any decent-sized car audio competitions/events, and I most likey never will because it just doesn't interest me. I fully understand others that are really into it, as I've been aggressively competitive in other sports and hobbies in the past.

Maybe it's just me, but if I went to a Finals event just to hang out and with the idea of demoing some vehicles, or having a competitor take time to listen to my setup, I would feel like I was encroaching on people's time to really concentrate and focus on the event, even though most of you guys now are fully open and maybe even eager to share some seat time. I mean these types of events, especially Finals, seem to be on a tight schedule and need to run like clockwork.

So in my humble opinion, there is no doubt that adding a competition, even a small "informal" one, would change the atmosphere of this GTG, just due to the needed prep, organization, and schedule-handling that's required.

I'd just rather hang out with some great people, cook up & eat some easy but killer food, listen to some great systems, and share knowledge, ideas, and experiences. It's relaxing and there's no pressure. That's the draw...it's like going camping, fishing, or skeet shootin' with your buds, etc.

Realistically, I really don't think there would be time to fit in both aspects...seems like too little time already just to be able to hang out with your buds and listen to say 6 cars and give demos of your car to 6 others at ~30 minutes each. Even if you were all organized and "on point", that alone would take up 6 hours minimum.

And even though it'd be cool to make this a 2-day or weekend event, a lot of people can't spare the time or expense to make that work. Mic, maybe since you are close-by now, you could hold the points event at your place the previous or next day for those that want to take advantage of that. 

Ultimately these GTG's are Jason's baby, and he should obviously have the final say. Personally, I wouldn't even think to consider putting this on him unless he had already expressed his wishes to do so without anyone's prompting. But AFAImC, I'm an outsider and I ain't got no rights to be speaking one way or the other. 'Tis just my humble opinion(s).


----------



## Mic10is

I'll just say this wasn't my idea







bbfoto said:


> Mic, you're right, I've never been to any decent-sized car audio competitions/events, and I most likey never will because it just doesn't interest me. I fully understand others that are really into it, as I've been aggressively competitive in other sports and hobbies in the past.
> 
> But there is no doubt that adding a competition, and the schedule and needed prep/organization that comes with it, will change the atmosphere of this GTG.
> 
> I'd just rather hang out with some great people, cook up & eat some easy but killer food, listen to some great systems, and share knowledge, ideas, and experiences. It's relaxing and there's no pressure. That's the draw...it's like going camping, fishing, or skeet shootin' with your buds, etc.
> 
> Realistically, I really don't think there would be time to fit in both aspects...seems like too little time already just to be able to hang out with your buds and listen to say 6 cars and give demos of your car to 6 others at ~30 minutes each. Even if you were all organized and "on point", that alone would take up 6 hours minimum.
> 
> And even though it'd be cool to make this a 2-day or weekend event, a lot of people can't spare the time or expense to make that work. But maybe since you are close-by now, you could hold the points event at your place the previous or next day for those that want to take advantage of that.
> 
> Ultimately these GTG's are Jason's baby, and he* should obviously have the final say*. Personally, I wouldn't even think to consider putting this on him unless he had already expressed his wishes to do so without anyone's prompting. But AFAImC, I'm a outsider and I ain't got no rights to be speaking one way or the other. 'Tis just my humble opinion(s).


----------



## claydo

It's definitely a struggle to hear everything allready......I think everyone averages giving 12 to 15 demos....


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> You've obviously never been to one of the shows we did in MD and PA.....
> 
> competition has a stigma to it that could easily be removed if people gave it a try and realized it isnt some terrible thing that makes normally calm people into egocentric control freaks.
> 
> People dont have to compete, but for those who do, it can be an option---its no different than the dozens of people who just went to AL for IASCA/MECA Finals with no intention of competing, but just to hang out and get others to hear their car and demo other cars...
> 
> All about having options. People who do compete will be there. I dont know anyone who competes in SQ for a trophy anymore, but Points to help qualify for finals are another thing...
> 
> why not kill 2 birds with one stone and help those who do value competition and will already be there


Exactly.. I imagine if it's kept what it's intended to be, for the fun of it, for the "promotion" of it for the new folks, then it'll serve it's purpose. I had mentioned I'd love the car to be 'judged' by the parameters and criteria used, by the ears of folks with that level of experience. Not for some trophy or whooping some other guy who's car I still admire, but for my own knowledge of how well I'm progressing. If I'm 'getting it', and improving my swing, hitting through the ball, keeping it in the fairway and picking my putting lines well. Wait what.. Oh.. Car audio, sorry I switched into golf mode there for a sec.


----------



## bbfoto

Mic10is said:


> I'll just say this wasn't my idea


LOL, Good on 'ya, mate!


----------



## bbfoto

Babs said:


> Exactly.. I imagine if it's kept what it's intended to be, for the fun of it, for the "promotion" of it for the new folks, then it'll serve it's purpose. I had mentioned I'd love the car to be 'judged' by the parameters and criteria used, by the ears of folks with that level of experience. Not for some trophy or whooping some other guy who's car I still admire, but for my own knowledge of how well I'm progressing. If I'm 'getting it', and improving my swing, hitting through the ball, keeping it in the fairway and picking my putting lines well. Wait what.. Oh.. Car audio, sorry I switched into golf mode there for a sec.


Good points, and Nice change-up, with the Golf reference, haha.

Well I'll leave it to you gents. Just like the video you posted up earlier, Scott..."no need to argue anymoooore..."  



Babs said:


> https://vimeo.com/145335207


Love that track BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Babs

bbfoto said:


> Love that track BTW. :thumbsup:


Yeah what I love about finally having ANY decent system but having a fairly decent system as humble as she is.. Man it's made me a fanatic for seeking out good music again.


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> I'll just say this wasn't my idea


I'm just getting home from a 3 day work trip, have a headache on the verge of a 'big one', and I'm discussing with my wife whether I'm going to work for one company exclusively or still try to consult with 2 companies - I had to let one know by 0900 tomorrow. 

So......I don't want to get into this now, but I have discussed with Mic in the past the potential for just having someone like himself to provide feedback to those who want it on some form of 'score sheet' - not the MECA or IASCA scoresheet - potentially something simpler. 

I have always been against turning my meet and greets into a competition.....even having a competition going on at the same time at the same location. I know others have successfully pulled that off, and it could be beneficial to all involved. When I projected in my mind what it could be, it has always been something that my meets are not. 

But right now, I can't project anything in my mind because it hurts too much......


----------



## bbfoto

Babs said:


> Yeah what I love about finally having ANY decent system but having a fairly decent system as humble as she is.. Man it's made me a fanatic for seeking out good music again.


That's great...Yup! A decent system definitely has that effect.  I think Jason has become a monster with his seek & destroy acquisition of good tunes, LOL. Definitely a good thing though!


----------



## captainobvious

Dantheman6490 said:


> its about the music, the people, and hiding a sub in a false glove box... What a great idea



Hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Jason has a good point and I feel the same way. That's why I'm so religious about attending these meets. It's low pressure. Too bad I live where I do otherwise I'd consider competing in SQ. I think Mic may have been part of that convo with the Papasin's about organizations and attendance for each category. If I competed down here it would be in SPL just so I wouldn't be part of "team two trees" winning by default.


----------



## papasin

Still making our way west, taking it slow and hope to get home Friday.

Just want to add my $0.02 regarding GTG and comps and hosting one vs. the other. In our experience, we have always kept our home strictly for GTGs. That's been our personal choice. We could easily host a comp at the house since we're both certified judges and have hosted several comps ourselves, but IMHO that's an entirely different animal as others have alluded to already and should be the choice of the host.

Thus far, when we do host a comp, or a joint comp/gtg, we tend to do so somewhere neutral like a shop, a park, or designated venue. This has worked out pretty well for us, not to say it's the right or only way to go, but probably something that everyone hopefully can respect if Jason should choose to do so as well.


----------



## papasin

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I really hope The Papasin's can make it next time even if it's just to hang out and help others with their tune.



We'll see what we can do Chris. 

NC is very fortunate to have some very experienced ears like Mic and Anthony. So even if we can't make it out regularly, I think you all have some excellent guys to lend a hand. But we'd definitely love to come out again to hang out. The hospitality by all was fantastic!


----------



## papasin

captainobvious said:


> Car audio for me is a wonderful hobby where I've made a lot of great friends. It's about the music, but it's also about the people. That's what makes it great.



Sig worthy!


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> I'll just say this wasn't my idea


yea... about that .... lol.


When I brought this up sometime back to Jason the idea was pretty simple:
Have a diagram (like the one below) and let the listener provide some visual feedback on the stage boundaries. 
Then maybe have a small section below it for tonality where you could just highlight some areas.

The reasoning for this was that the system owner would have something more tangible to take home with them and chew on to hopefully improve their own system and experience daily. I know when I go to these meets I get and give advice that I don't always remember. And while I could do on the fly adjustments at a home or help someone 'fix' some things at that moment, I prefer to let advice sink in over the drive back home and determine then if it's something I/they hear as well and how to go about working on it. 


This would in no way, shape, or form be a 'competition'. It is merely a means to capture feedback on a piece of paper and provide a more visual interpretation when someone says "the stage on the right is wider than on the left", etc. People always ask for feedback. This would be a good way of providing that at a meet. 





Example of picture that could be used to outline width/depth:


----------



## Babs

^ That's a great idea.. Keepin' it simple without turning it into a comp meet, but having something a listener can grab and go over with the car owner. Standardized so folks can chew on it as stated. 

I'd be glad to throw a form like that together with the pertinent info and visuals like above. Is there one like that kinda showing dash for a visual? It could also have short sections for listener notes for items such as image, stage, tonality, dynamics etc.. You guys know far better than I what's typical on comp score cards but I imagine we can pick and choose for that. And we can have listener name and username so the owner can refer back to it later knowing who said what.

Then it's kinda up to the listener and owner at the meet if they want to use it as a tool to grab a sheet, draw and write during listening or after, and ponder and pontificate together on what's heard and what can improve.

Also it might be really cool for the newbie newbs, as great tool for helping folks learn from the veterans a lot of the language and critical listening.. Especially folks who have zero exposure to events such as comps. Definitions a lot of us take for granted in critical listening. What is imaging? What is horseshoeing or depth etc etc etc. Heck, I'm still learning, every meet I get to.


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> You've obviously never been to one of the shows we did in MD and PA.....
> 
> competition has a stigma to it that could easily be removed if people gave it a try and realized it isnt some terrible thing that makes normally calm people into egocentric control freaks.
> 
> People dont have to compete, but for those who do, it can be an option---its no different than the dozens of people who just went to AL for IASCA/MECA Finals with no intention of competing, but just to hang out and get others to hear their car and demo other cars...
> 
> All about having options. People who do compete will be there. I dont know anyone who competes in SQ for a trophy anymore, but Points to help qualify for finals are another thing...
> 
> why not kill 2 birds with one stone and help those who do value competition and will already be there



You hit the nail on the head.

Our shows in MD, Syracuse and PA are about hanging out, listening to vehicles and getting some good feedback on things to work on to make the system better. They're always fun.
When we had the MD gtg at the beginning of this season, I added an Iasca event to it and this was a group of all newcomers to any competition, aside from Bill and myself. Some wanted to participate and some didn't- no sweat. The ones that decided to actually compete were very glad they did because they got some really invaluable feedback on their systems, how to correct some current problems, and ideas on what to do. I gave some tuning advice to a few of the fellas that they had not considered before to really help them out. 

Like Mic said, having a competition event included with a GTG is not a detractor, it's just an addition for people needing to get some points for the competition season who might otherwise have to miss on another opportunity. What I mean by that is that we all have limited time, especially to travel some distance to go to a show to garner points for the season. So being able to have an add-on for the guys that need points, or the guys who are interested in getting their feet wet with competition scoring is a bonus.


That said, it's always going to come down to what the host wants to do with THEIR event. I always respect the decision to do, or not do the "competition thing".


----------



## BigAl205

ErinH said:


> The reasoning for this was that the system owner would have something more tangible to take home with them and chew on to hopefully improve their own system and experience daily. I know when I go to these meets I get and give advice that I don't always remember. And while I could do on the fly adjustments at a home or help someone 'fix' some things at that moment, I prefer to let advice sink in over the drive back home and determine then if it's something I/they hear as well and how to go about working on it.


Like this? :laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

bbfoto said:


> Mic, you're right, I've never been to any decent-sized car audio competitions/events, and I most likey never will because it just doesn't interest me. I fully understand others that are really into it, as I've been aggressively competitive in other sports and hobbies in the past.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but if I went to a Finals event just to hang out and with the idea of demoing some vehicles, or having a competitor take time to listen to my setup, I would feel like I was encroaching on people's time to really concentrate and focus on the event, even though most of you guys now are fully open and maybe even eager to share some seat time. I mean these types of events, especially Finals, seem to be on a tight schedule and need to run like clockwork.
> 
> So in my humble opinion, there is no doubt that adding a competition, even a small "informal" one, would change the atmosphere of this GTG, just due to the needed prep, organization, and schedule-handling that's required.
> 
> I'd just rather hang out with some great people, cook up & eat some easy but killer food, listen to some great systems, and share knowledge, ideas, and experiences. It's relaxing and there's no pressure. That's the draw...it's like going camping, fishing, or skeet shootin' with your buds, etc.
> 
> Realistically, I really don't think there would be time to fit in both aspects...seems like too little time already just to be able to hang out with your buds and listen to say 6 cars and give demos of your car to 6 others at ~30 minutes each. Even if you were all organized and "on point", that alone would take up 6 hours minimum.
> 
> And even though it'd be cool to make this a 2-day or weekend event, a lot of people can't spare the time or expense to make that work. Mic, maybe since you are close-by now, you could hold the points event at your place the previous or next day for those that want to take advantage of that.
> 
> Ultimately these GTG's are Jason's baby, and he should obviously have the final say. Personally, I wouldn't even think to consider putting this on him unless he had already expressed his wishes to do so without anyone's prompting. But AFAImC, I'm an outsider and I ain't got no rights to be speaking one way or the other. 'Tis just my humble opinion(s).



Have you been to one of Jasons GTG's or are you referring to GTG's in general?

Have you attended the finals event recently? I ask because the atmosphere you speak of really isn't what you think. (It may have been in the past as I only started attending the last 2 years). SOME of the competitors that are competing in like every single thing they can (install, rta, BOBOS, SQ, etc) may be busier because that requires a heck of a lot of judges to get around to them. But for the average guys competing at finals, they have a minimal amount of judging time to account for and the rest of the time is either standing around, or giving/receiving demos- or doing some other things. There is plenty of time for BSing, demoing, hanging out, going out, etc. In fact, some of us from the NCSQ meets did just that at finals this year and had an absolute blast- despite all of that nasty competition.

In the MD meet we had a grill going, demoing, Dave was doing some fabrication demos, etc etc. We all had a blast, and we were able to cater to those wanting to try competition or acquire their needed points.
The "time" aspect is handled entirely by whomever is judging events. They get to your vehicle when they get to it and you hand over the keys when they need to get in. Easy peasy. The rest of the time you're enjoying the event. 


I think Mic is right about "competition" having some sort of stigma associated with it and I think it is largely unfounded. I can say without a doubt that I have always had a lot of fun at the competition shows. In addition, I would not have met and made some great friends had I NOT been to these shows. 

Just wanted to point out my experiences for what they're worth as they seem to be contrary to the popular notion of the car audio competition scene. Most (not all) of which, I believe, is from people who haven't necessarily been involved with it but have some ideas of what they think it would be like. Some of it I'm sure is also well founded. I'm sure some of this may be different in other areas of the country or with different people (hey the quality of the people is what will determine how these things go after all) though so others experiences may be different.


----------



## captainobvious

To expand upon my last post, ANY event- competition, GTG, whatever...It all comes down to the PEOPLE that are involved. If you have a GTG and you have quality people who love the hobby, care about helping others and are generally decent human beings it's going to be a great, fun time. Same exact thing goes for a competition event. Good people are what make them a great experience. And likewise, the wrong element will sour a competition AND a get together. 

Since I'm well aware of the quality of the people involved in the NCSQ crowd and our northeast crowd, this is why I know whatever the event may be, we are going to have a blast. And this is why I always make my best effort to attend, whether it be a GTG, a competition event, or a combination of the two. Good friends, good music, good times.


----------



## papasin

^ same with my experience Steve...completely agree with you. This includes events I've attended this year in CA, AZ, NV, NM, AL...add NC to the list of course of another awesome place with great enthusiasts. 

bbfoto, I don't recall meeting or seeing you at any of the recent CA comps/GTGs. You should come out and experience things first hand locally...you're missing a lot of fun.


----------



## captainobvious

papasin said:


> Still making our way west, taking it slow and hope to get home Friday.
> 
> Just want to add my $0.02 regarding GTG and comps and hosting one vs. the other. In our experience, we have always kept our home strictly for GTGs. That's been our personal choice. We could easily host a comp at the house since we're both certified judges and have hosted several comps ourselves, but IMHO that's an entirely different animal as others have alluded to already and should be the choice of the host.
> 
> Thus far, when we do host a comp, or a joint comp/gtg, we tend to do so somewhere neutral like a shop, a park, or designated venue. This has worked out pretty well for us, not to say it's the right or only way to go, but probably something that everyone hopefully can respect if Jason should choose to do so as well.



Well said, good post.

The other thing to consider with hosting a GTG/competition that has not been really mentioned is *inclusion*. This is particularly important when hosting an event at your home. You can't realistically tell certain competitors not to show up because of whatever reason (bad attitude, rude, safety concern, etc) when you're hosting a competition. But when it's a GTG, you have much more control over the guest list. Important even in a neutral location, but very much so when it's your home.
This is partly why I have never put any pressure on Jason to include competition as part of his GTG's. Well that, and I respect him as my friend and would never do that regardless.  It's his event! 
It's always a different situation when your hosting at your home and there are other things to consider. I'm just grateful he's included me for the last few years despite my rough Philadelphia roots :laugh:


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> Well said, good post.
> 
> The other thing to consider with hosting a GTG/competition that has not been really mentioned is *inclusion*. This is particularly important when hosting an event at your home.* You can't realistically tell certain competitors not to show up because of whatever reason (bad attitude, rude, safety concern, etc) when you're hosting a competition*. But when it's a GTG, you have much more control over the guest list. Important even in a neutral location, but very much so when it's your home.
> This is partly why I have never put any pressure on Jason to include competition as part of his GTG's. Well that, and I respect him as my friend and would never do that regardless.  It's his event!
> It's always a different situation when your hosting at your home and there are other things to consider. I'm just grateful he's included me for the last few years despite my rough Philadelphia roots :laugh:


eh...not exactly True, Howard and I banned that Eviling guy from ever coming to any event that we were hosting. Shows are suppose to be fun and family friendly and he showed at his very 1st show with a shirt that was extremely inappropriate, lied about membership to get cheaper rates, caused scenes saying judges blew his tweeters, which were blown before the judge even go in etc...consistent problems over the course of 3 or 4 shows. Finally Steve Stern said that if he showed up, we could call the authorities and have him escorted off the premises and I believe he was sent an email to let him know that he wasnt welcome anymore.


----------



## thehatedguy

You know a few at least, and a few of them are local to NC.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Mic10is said:


> eh...not exactly True, Howard and I banned that Eviling guy from ever coming to any event that we were hosting. Shows are suppose to be fun and family friendly and he showed at his very 1st show with a shirt that was extremely inappropriate, lied about membership to get cheaper rates, caused scenes saying judges blew his tweeters, which were blown before the judge even go in etc...consistent problems over the course of 3 or 4 shows. Finally Steve Stern said that if he showed up, we could call the authorities and have him escorted off the premises and I believe he was sent an email to let him know that he wasnt welcome anymore.


Yikes! At least if one of us in this crew pops a speaker at an event we know it's all part of the hobby. It's gonna happen eventually to everyone if they stay with it long enough. Now if something is already blown before you get there...I'm just glad the channel on my headunit I was worried about never acted up at Jason's to my knowledge. Can't believe the shorted rca cable a couple months ago didn't take it out.


----------



## Babs

Heck I was even thinking of a morel voice coil godundme to ease the woes of our impactful friend who's tweeter gave all for our pleasure and hearing loss. Hehehehe


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLN305

Babs said:


> Heck I was even thinking of a morel voice coil godundme to ease the woes of our impactful friend who's tweeter gave all for our pleasure and hearing loss. Hehehehe
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I need a GoFundMe to cure the ringing in my right ear that is STILL there from the demo!


----------



## chefhow

Mic10is said:


> eh...not exactly True, Howard and I banned that Eviling guy from ever coming to any event that we were hosting. Shows are suppose to be fun and family friendly and he showed at his very 1st show with a shirt that was extremely inappropriate, lied about membership to get cheaper rates, caused scenes saying judges blew his tweeters, which were blown before the judge even go in etc...consistent problems over the course of 3 or 4 shows. Finally Steve Stern said that if he showed up, we could call the authorities and have him escorted off the premises and I believe he was sent an email to let him know that he wasnt welcome anymore.


Those were some interesting back and forth conversations between Ray and I and then Steve and I and finally Ray and Steve.


----------



## Babs

GLN305 said:


> I need a GoFundMe to cure the ringing in my right ear that is STILL there from the demo!


Meh.. I stood in front of a Marshall half stack for so long as a kid, I'm surprised I hear anything beyond 14khz. Amazing what a puny 100 watts from an EL34 tube quartet can put out through some early 70's celestians.


----------



## bertholomey

thehatedguy said:


> You know a few at least, and a few of them are local to NC.


.....but has only attended one NCSQ meet


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you for all of the very good posts on this thread. It is fantastic that there is a great deal of interest in continuing mobile audio activities of one type or another (or both) in North Carolina. 

I have considered all that has been posted, and I'm going to keep my event as it has been. 

I would love to work with Mic to help him host competitions in some venue in North Carolina. I have been hoping that once he gets settled in to the area, he can either host and we get another judge or I can host and he can judge.


----------



## bbfoto

captainobvious said:


> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Our shows in MD, Syracuse and PA are about hanging out, listening to vehicles and getting some good feedback on things to work on to make the system better. They're always fun.
> 
> When we had the MD gtg at the beginning of this season, I added an Iasca event to it and this was a group of all newcomers to any competition, aside from Bill and myself. Some wanted to participate and some didn't- no sweat. The ones that decided to actually compete were very glad they did because they got some really invaluable feedback on their systems, how to correct some current problems, and ideas on what to do. I gave some tuning advice to a few of the fellas that they had not considered before to really help them out.
> 
> Like Mic said, having a competition event included with a GTG is not a detractor, it's just an addition for people needing to get some points for the competition season who might otherwise have to miss on another opportunity. What I mean by that is that we all have limited time, especially to travel some distance to go to a show to garner points for the season. So being able to have an add-on for the guys that need points, or the guys who are interested in getting their feet wet with competition scoring is a bonus.
> 
> That said, it's always going to come down to what the host wants to do with THEIR event. I always respect the decision to do, or not do the "competition thing".





captainobvious said:


> Have you been to one of Jasons GTG's or are you referring to GTG's in general?
> 
> Have you attended the finals event recently? I ask because the atmosphere you speak of really isn't what you think. (It may have been in the past as I only started attending the last 2 years). SOME of the competitors that are competing in like every single thing they can (install, rta, BOBOS, SQ, etc) may be busier because that requires a heck of a lot of judges to get around to them. But for the average guys competing at finals, they have a minimal amount of judging time to account for and the rest of the time is either standing around, or giving/receiving demos- or doing some other things. There is plenty of time for BSing, demoing, hanging out, going out, etc. In fact, some of us from the NCSQ meets did just that at finals this year and had an absolute blast- despite all of that nasty competition.
> 
> In the MD meet we had a grill going, demoing, Dave was doing some fabrication demos, etc etc. We all had a blast, and we were able to cater to those wanting to try competition or acquire their needed points.
> The "time" aspect is handled entirely by whomever is judging events. They get to your vehicle when they get to it and you hand over the keys when they need to get in. Easy peasy. The rest of the time you're enjoying the event.
> 
> I think Mic is right about "competition" having some sort of stigma associated with it and I think it is largely unfounded. I can say without a doubt that I have always had a lot of fun at the competition shows. In addition, I would not have met and made some great friends had I NOT been to these shows.
> 
> Just wanted to point out my experiences for what they're worth as they seem to be contrary to the popular notion of the car audio competition scene. Most (not all) of which, I believe, is from people who haven't necessarily been involved with it but have some ideas of what they think it would be like. Some of it I'm sure is also well founded. I'm sure some of this may be different in other areas of the country or with different people (hey the quality of the people is what will determine how these things go after all) though so others experiences may be different.





captainobvious said:


> To expand upon my last post, ANY event- competition, GTG, whatever...It all comes down to the PEOPLE that are involved. If you have a GTG and you have quality people who love the hobby, care about helping others and are generally decent human beings it's going to be a great, fun time. Same exact thing goes for a competition event. Good people are what make them a great experience. And likewise, the wrong element will sour a competition AND a get together.
> 
> Since I'm well aware of the quality of the people involved in the NCSQ crowd and our northeast crowd, this is why I know whatever the event may be, we are going to have a blast. And this is why I always make my best effort to attend, whether it be a GTG, a competition event, or a combination of the two. Good friends, good music, good times.





papasin said:


> ^ same with my experience Steve...completely agree with you. This includes events I've attended this year in CA, AZ, NV, NM, AL...add NC to the list of course of another awesome place with great enthusiasts.
> 
> bbfoto, I don't recall meeting or seeing you at any of the recent CA comps/GTGs. You should come out and experience things first hand locally...you're missing a lot of fun.



Steve, Scott, Mic, Richard, and others,

Thanks for taking the time to express your real-life views and experiences. These are all great posts and are extremely enlightening. :thumbsup:

Obviously I really should try to get out to a few of these comps or GTGs. Probably the main reason that I haven't is that I am a man of many interests and have several other hobbies/interests that currently take precedence over car audio. 

I also run two businesses, blah, blah, blah, LOL. Time is really scarce and my schedule is also quite random, almost like being "on call" 24/7, so it makes it hard to commit to specific dates or make long-term plans. I drive my family crazy...they used to ask me every time if I was going to make it to a particular holiday or birthday celebration/event, but they've given up now, LOL. I was always telling them, "I honestly don't know if I'll make it or not. At the moment I'm free but I could get a call 5 minutes from now to go to China for a month", LOL. Variety is the spice of life, but that aspect of my work sucks sometimes. 



ErinH said:


> yea... about that .... lol.
> 
> When I brought this up sometime back to Jason the idea was pretty simple:
> Have a diagram (like the one below) and let the listener provide some visual feedback on the stage boundaries.
> Then maybe have a small section below it for tonality where you could just highlight some areas.
> 
> The reasoning for this was that the system owner would have something more tangible to take home with them and chew on to hopefully improve their own system and experience daily. I know when I go to these meets I get and give advice that I don't always remember. And while I could do on the fly adjustments at a home or help someone 'fix' some things at that moment, I prefer to let advice sink in over the drive back home and determine then if it's something I/they hear as well and how to go about working on it.
> 
> This would in no way, shape, or form be a 'competition'. It is merely a means to capture feedback on a piece of paper and provide a more visual interpretation when someone says "the stage on the right is wider than on the left", etc. People always ask for feedback. This would be a good way of providing that at a meet.
> 
> Example of picture that could be used to outline width/depth:


Hmmm..., funny how that just happens to look like a BRZ. 

Seriously, Erin, now that is an excellent idea that can be implemented in an informal way. :thumbsup:

You could make the "score sheet" a PDF with blank fields for "Name/Date/Location/xxxx" so that each member could fill it in at home and print them out ahead of time.

You could also carefully select maybe 5 or so tracks for the evaluation and upload them to a sharing site so that they are available to all as the "NCSQ GTG Score Sheet Reference Disc".

Each track could be designated as "A", "B", "C", etc when marking up the sheet for image locations/positions etc so that it doesn't get too cluttered.

For example, "The Seven Drum Beats" positions could always be marked with "A's" on the sheet, or maybe it's better to use "W" to imply "width", IDK? Anyway...

Then use another letter designation for a track that demonstrates the Depth boundaries, etc. And so on.

Or use one sheet for each of the 5 or so tracks to keep it more concise and provide room just for notes pertaining to that track.

Everyone can bring their own clipboard, set of score sheets, and CD disc.

I have to say that I really do like the newer IASCA score sheets, but that would be a lot of specifics to cover for an informal event. I don't think that I've seen a MECA score sheet.

Anyway, a lot of great ideas here. Enjoy the music!

BTW, Claydo, that is a great group shot that you posted a few pages back. I know how hard it is to get EVERYONE together at one time for these photos!


----------



## claydo

bbfoto said:


> BTW, Claydo, that is a great group shot that you posted a few pages back. I know how hard it is to get EVERYONE together at one time for these photos!


Lol, I can take no credit for that shot! Jason got everyone together, and his wife Vicki kindly fired the shutter....lol, on like 4 different cameras, most of them unfamiliar! She did a great job if ya ask me!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Lol, I can take no credit for that shot! Jason got everyone together, and his wife Vicki kindly fired the shutter....lol, on like 4 different cameras, most of them unfamiliar! She did a great job if ya ask me!



Amen brother! Preach it!


----------



## bbfoto

claydo said:


> Lol, I can take no credit for that shot! Jason got everyone together, and his wife Vicki kindly fired the shutter....lol, on like 4 different cameras, most of them unfamiliar! She did a great job if ya ask me!





bertholomey said:


> Amen brother! Preach it!


LOL, That's awesome. Well then Kudos to all involved!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It's more of a "HEY!, get yer butt over here for the group shot" kinda thing":laugh:


----------



## The Natural

Clay, what version of "These Bones..." is that? It's awesome! Thanks for the uploads guys!


----------



## claydo

I'm not sure without the info in front of me..........but I love the one guys super deep voice......I think they are called the _________ singers....fill in the blank, maybe I'll look tonight.


----------



## jnorman5

Clay - Did you upload that disc with the fireworks? Just want to make sure I didn't miss it..... BTW, I have no idea what "ninja edit" means.... I guess I need to get with the program LOL!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

But has judged many cars 



bertholomey said:


> .....but has only attended one NCSQ meet


----------



## claydo

jnorman5 said:


> Clay - Did you upload that disc with the fireworks? Just want to make sure I didn't miss it..... BTW, I have no idea what "ninja edit" means.... I guess I need to get with the program LOL!!!


Pm incoming...


----------



## bbfoto

The Natural said:


> Clay, what version of "These Bones..." is that? It's awesome! Thanks for the uploads guys!





claydo said:


> I'm not sure without the info in front of me..........but I love the one guys super deep voice......I think they are called the _________ singers....fill in the blank, maybe I'll look tonight.


I'm fairly certain it is the second track on this CD:

The Fairfield Four - I Couldn't Hear Nobody Pray

http://www.amazon.com/I-Couldnt-Hear-Nobody-Pray/dp/B001MCV00O/ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


And I did see the "Fireworks" track on Claydo's upload. Very Nice. Thanks dood!

I'll upload another track that has a great Deep Male Vocal and some extremely realistic piano, bell chimes and percussion. Aesthetically, it's not really my cup o' tea, but it's a very nice demo track....

Bluevolution (B.B. de Voeux) - Sound of Silence

Also check out the tracks that I've uploaded featuring Greg Brown on the Anaïs Mitchell - Hadestown CD...those would be the "05 - Hey Little Songbird" and "09- Why We Build the Wall" tracks. Actually, that whole freakin' CD is amazing.

I'll come back and post a link soon. Here you go:

http://1drv.ms/1Q9hlPq

And mostly Drum Demo Tracks here:

http://1drv.ms/1hrKDN7
.


----------



## claydo

^^You would be correct sir....Fairfield four.....^^ Mine came off of an audiophile sampler.....don't know where I pulled the whole ____ singers thing from.....lmao.

Ally originally turned me on to the fireworks track......it's something to behold in a dynamic car!

Aaaanndd....yer welcome.


----------



## claydo

Oh, and jnorman....ninja edit simply means I snuck in there and changed that ****.....lol.


----------



## claydo

Thanks bb......I'll check those out when I get home!


----------



## bbfoto

claydo said:


> ^^You would be correct sir....Fairfield four.....^^ Mine came off of an audiophile sampler.....don't know where I pulled the whole ____ singers thing from.....lmao.
> 
> Ally originally turned me on to the fireworks track......it's something to behold in a dynamic car!
> 
> Aaaanndd....yer welcome.


You were probably thinking of The King's Singers. The Blind Boys from Alabama are similar to Fairfield Four and awesome, too.


----------



## DBlevel

Hopefully the next meet I can make it....

Sorry Jason...


----------



## jnorman5

claydo said:


> Oh, and jnorman....ninja edit simply means I snuck in there and changed that ****.....lol.


LOL!!! Thanks for the demo CD... You da' Man!!!!


----------



## claydo

jnorman5 said:


> LOL!!! Thanks for the demo CD... You da' Man!!!!


No problem, enjoy!


----------



## 2DEEP2

bertholomey said:


> .....but has only attended one NCSQ meet


Yeah, what's up with that Winslow. I've only been in NC for 1 yr and I've been to 2 NC GTG 

Great as always Jason.
If I don't have to work, I would love to judge cars.

I really enjoyed every car I heard this year.


----------



## Mic10is

NC actually has quite a few people capable of judging an SQ event

Myself
Anthony Davis
Jason Winslow
Haji Grape
Ron Buffington
Brynn Wilkinson

and I know there are a few more names escaping me right now


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

After doing a retune with the very specific instructions I got from a couple very talented listeners the stage is now spanning the whole width of the truck. Amazing what can happen when the right people explain procedures the right way. I compared the tune y'all heard over the weekend to the new one and instantly got sick. Sounded like a gang of cats fighting on 2/3's of the dash. I could literally see where the left side of the stage cut off about 1/3 of the way over from the left pillar. I'm pretty embarrassed now. Looks like I'll have to redeem myself next Fall since I'll be attending a meet in Texas this coming Spring. If I can pull a rabbit out of my hat and make both meets I will.


----------



## Babs

I'm going on darn near a week without touching the tune I did after I got back. This is what I had wish you guys could have heard. It's all about balance. 

Mids no EQ









Bringing them into balance
















^ That is why I've decided it's time for 3-way. They seem to fall down in upper mids to be expected being off axis in doors, so I have to tame their midbass to bring to a smooth line. A mid handling upper midrange would let the midbass drivers boogie a lot freer. 

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

Hillbilly SQ said:


> After doing a retune with the very specific instructions I got from a couple very talented listeners the stage is now spanning the whole width of the truck. Amazing what can happen when the right people explain procedures the right way. I compared the tune y'all heard over the weekend to the new one and instantly got sick. Sounded like a gang of cats fighting on 2/3's of the dash. I could literally see where the left side of the stage cut off about 1/3 of the way over from the left pillar. I'm pretty embarrassed now. Looks like I'll have to redeem myself next Fall since I'll be attending a meet in Texas this coming Spring. If I can pull a rabbit out of my hat and make both meets I will.


^NICE!

Mic, wow, I haven't heard Ron Buffington's name mentioned in a long time.


----------



## probillygun

So where's Richard Clark? Isn't he still in the Carolina's somewhere? It's like he's fallen off the face of the earth! I'd love having an old school SQ guy like him give me feedback at a competition!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> ^NICE!
> 
> Mic, wow, I haven't heard Ron Buffington's name mentioned in a long time.


Ron is doing really well - running a business selling high end home audio gear in Charlotte. Liquid HiFi

He is also my Buckeyes friend on Facebook


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Ron is doing really well - running a business selling high end home audio gear in Charlotte. Liquid HiFi
> 
> He is also my Buckeyes friend on Facebook


Cool product listing on his site.. Vienna Acoustics.. Great 2-ch speakers. Love even the little Haydn 2-ways.


----------



## Babs

I may not be able to come to more meets for fear my wife will believe I've gone completely insane as she finds me listening to this strange different music now. In my basement. In my car. Nuts. Certifiable. LOL. 

https://vimeo.com/145951036

I mean seriously.. Art Pepper for Pete's sake! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My family and neighbors think I'm strange. It's all part of the hobby. If they don't "get it", it's their loss, not mineKeep on jamming in your car while it's parked. That's why we tweak for that last 10% of unobtanium


----------



## claydo

Yall shoulda seen the tire store manager yesterday....lol. He asked about my mid pods, so I layed a demo on him.........the fireworks left his jaw in his lap, and he flat loved the music! All he could say was that's crazy......lol.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Yall shoulda seen the tire store manager yesterday....lol. He asked about my mid pods, so I layed a demo on him.........the fireworks left his jaw in his lap, and he flat loved the music! All he could say was that's crazy......lol.


Nice! You got that Morel fixed/swapped/replaced already?


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> I may not be able to come to more meets for fear my wife will believe I've gone completely insane as she finds me listening to this strange different music now. In my basement. In my car. Nuts. Certifiable. LOL.
> 
> 
> I mean seriously.. Art Pepper for Pete's sake!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that track  

Recently had this same experience - I was down in Charleston getting a demo in John's Audi.....I was in the driver's seat....he was laying down in the back seat (car in the garage - tight against the wall, couldn't get in the passenger seat, driver's seat all the way back)........listening to Diana Krall purr about some boy from Ipanema........it was one of those 'reality check' type of moments.......



Babs said:


> Nice! You got that Morel fixed/swapped/replaced already?


Do you need 2 tweeters for fireworks? 

J/K.......hacking on you Clay


----------



## captainobvious

bbfoto said:


> ...
> And I did see the "Fireworks" track on Claydo's upload. Very Nice. Thanks dood!
> 
> I'll upload another track that has a great Deep Male Vocal and some  extremely realistic piano, bell chimes and percussion. Aesthetically, it's not really my cup o' tea, but it's a very nice demo track....
> 
> Bluevolution (B.B. de Voeux) - Sound of Silence
> 
> Also check out the tracks that I've uploaded featuring Greg Brown on the Anaïs Mitchell - Hadestown CD...those would be the "05 - Hey Little Songbird" and "09- Why We Build the Wall" tracks. Actually, that whole freakin' CD is amazing.
> 
> I'll come back and post a link soon. Here you go:
> ...


Thanks for posting up the links for these! Lots of good stuff there. Do you have any other share folders up? Always nice to hear some different music. I'm digging going through it on my headphones at home


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Yall shoulda seen the tire store manager yesterday....lol. He asked about my mid pods, so I layed a demo on him.........the fireworks left his jaw in his lap, and he flat loved the music! All he could say was that's crazy......lol.



I get the same thing when I take mine in for service  
"Duuude! You have subs in the floor too?!"


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> I like that track
> 
> Recently had this same experience - I was down in Charleston getting a demo in John's Audi.....I was in the driver's seat....he was laying down in the back seat (car in the garage - tight against the wall, couldn't get in the passenger seat, driver's seat all the way back)........listening to Diana Krall purr about some boy from Ipanema........it was one of those 'reality check' type of moments.......


Yep We're definitely a unique buncha geeks.  And I'm jealous.. Have yet to hear the 'new' Audi setup. That car makes me crave a tall Bavarian brew, a couple brats and driving fast on the highway.



bertholomey said:


> Do you need 2 tweeters for fireworks?
> 
> J/K.......hacking on you Clay


Hehe.. Yeah I need to dial that into "fun sub mode" and demo fireworks for the wife. 

My first thought when I played it was, yeah I can see how a guy might make some drivers go ouch when those mortars go off and the volume is "at 11".


----------



## captainobvious

Did someone post a link to that fireworks track? Was trying to find it...


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Nice! You got that Morel fixed/swapped/replaced already?


Nope he got the same tweeterless demo most at the meet got....lmao.

Oh, and steve....pm incoming.


----------



## bertholomey

I remember standing outside of Ally's car, and seeing the roof of the car moving when the fireworks went off


----------



## claydo

Lol, yup, that track in a car with great midbass and strong sub response will make you giddy like a schoolgirl........allys monte had no problem achieving this......


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> I may not be able to come to more meets for fear my wife will believe I've gone completely insane as she finds me listening to this strange different music now. In my basement. In my car. Nuts. Certifiable. LOL.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/145951036
> 
> I mean seriously.. Art Pepper for Pete's sake!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


That's strange music? Sound awesome, think I'll put that in right now. Thanks . good idea.


----------



## probillygun

captainobvious said:


> I get the same thing when I take mine in for service
> "Duuude! You have subs in the floor too?!"


Tell them . yea. Subs in floor, glove box and spare tire well. ..and if you can think of another place you'll put subs there as well. Ha-ha!


----------



## bertholomey

Does anyone have a copy of Bush' 'Sixteen Stone' (especially the remastered version) that I could demo and give back?


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> That's strange music? Sound awesome, think I'll put that in right now. Thanks . good idea.



You Sir have made me a Rockford Fosgate class AB fanboi outcast! LOL!!

Oh tonight's adventure was digging up stuff I'd ripped but never listened to. Lloyd Cole. That guy rocks!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

I spent 3.5 hours driving in the wilds of Northwestern to Northeastern Ohio in a rental listening to Lithium channel on Sirius XM......love 90's alt rock / grunge!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Does anyone have a copy of Bush' 'Sixteen Stone' (especially the remastered version) that I could demo and give back?



I have Sixteen Stone and The Science of Things that I ripped from my cds wayyy back when. They are 16/44k and at 320k though, so up to you if you want to check out those or hold out for a better version. 

EDIT: Have a few other good ones from that era too (not all grunge)- Silverchair "Frogstomp", lots of Collective Soul and Tonic, Sister Hazel, Incubus


----------



## captainobvious

probillygun said:


> Tell them . yea. Subs in floor, glove box and spare tire well. ..and if you can think of another place you'll put subs there as well. Ha-ha!



LOL

:laugh:


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> Does anyone have a copy of Bush' 'Sixteen Stone' (especially the remastered version) that I could demo and give back?


I think I do...I'll check. That CD is one of my favorites!


----------



## jpf150

Jason-Want me to burn you a copy and mail it off to you or share it with you via google drive? Just let me know and I can do either.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> I have Sixteen Stone and The Science of Things that I ripped from my cds wayyy back when. They are 16/44k and at 320k though, so up to you if you want to check out those or hold out for a better version.
> 
> EDIT: Have a few other good ones from that era too (not all grunge)- Silverchair "Frogstomp", lots of Collective Soul and Tonic, Sister Hazel, Incubus





jpf150 said:


> Jason-Want me to burn you a copy and mail it off to you or share it with you via google drive? Just let me know and I can do either.


Thanks Fellas!

Just for fun.....I'll share a completely irrelevant story about Bush. I was at Ft. Campbell, KY - serving in an Infantry unit. I was ordered to change rooms with some other joe, and I had to do it the night that Bush was playing in Nashville.....well, all of my buddies were going, but I had to stay and change stupid rooms. 

Earlier on the day of the show......some punky teenage kid comes into our unit area and starts flipping his lips. We asked him very politely () to leave. He flipped his lips more.....said his Father was a such-n-such rank, blah, blah, blah.......Well.....one of my tough-guy friends happens to spot this punky kit at the show......he maneuvers through the crowd.......gets up close.......and completely cold-cocks this kid.......goes down like a bag of rocks.......got his come-uppance


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> I have Sixteen Stone and The Science of Things that I ripped from my cds wayyy back when. They are 16/44k and at 320k though, so up to you if you want to check out those or hold out for a better version.
> 
> EDIT: Have a few other good ones from that era too (not all grunge)- Silverchair "Frogstomp", lots of Collective Soul and Tonic, Sister Hazel, Incubus


Oooh fun!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> I have Sixteen Stone and The Science of Things that I ripped from my cds wayyy back when. They are 16/44k and at 320k though, so up to you if you want to check out those or hold out for a better version.
> 
> EDIT: Have a few other good ones from that era too (not all grunge)- Silverchair "Frogstomp", lots of Collective Soul and Tonic, Sister Hazel, Incubus


Being a child of the end of the 20th century I'd love to have every bit of that 90's gold! Would be willing to share my collection to work out some kind of trade


----------



## Babs

Captain Steve, I'm still going through my hard-drive of flac's and wav's since I finally figured out XLD, which works nice for converting flac to alac. But I'd love to add some 90's goodies to it.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Fellas!
> 
> Just for fun.....I'll share a completely irrelevant story about Bush. I was at Ft. Campbell, KY - serving in an Infantry unit. I was ordered to change rooms with some other joe, and I had to do it the night that Bush was playing in Nashville.....well, all of my buddies were going, but I had to stay and change stupid rooms.
> 
> Earlier on the day of the show......some punky teenage kid comes into our unit area and starts flipping his lips. We asked him very politely () to leave. He flipped his lips more.....said his Father was a such-n-such rank, blah, blah, blah.......Well.....one of my tough-guy friends happens to spot this punky kit at the show......he maneuvers through the crowd.......gets up close.......and completely cold-cocks this kid.......goes down like a bag of rocks.......got his come-uppance


Well done.. A little tweak on the attitude adjustment knob.


----------



## Babs

Jason you got me in '90's mode now. The power of suggestion.










Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> You Sir have made me a Rockford Fosgate class AB fanboi outcast! LOL!!
> 
> Oh tonight's adventure was digging up stuff I'd ripped but never listened to. Lloyd Cole. That guy rocks!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude. shhhh..Don't tell anyone Rockford has good amps, its my secret. haha!

yes, you'll be an outcast for liking them too


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> Dude. shhhh..Don't tell anyone Rockford has good amps, its my secret. haha!
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you'll be an outcast for liking them too



They sounded killer man. Absolutely killer. Funny we never really cranked it to hear those crazy subs. I was in such awe of how doggone clean your stage was. How lovely the highs detail and air is. Like Mosconi or Zapco clean. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

And now for demo music of something completely different. 

http://www.avclub.com/article/metallicas-one-sounds-eerily-perfect-played-mediev-211609


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpf150

You guys who want the album, pm me your gmail address. I have it in a folder on my drive that I shared with Jason. I'd be happy to share it with you guys as well.


----------



## jpf150

Babs said:


> Captain Steve, I'm still going through my hard-drive of flac's and wav's since I finally figured out XLD, which works nice for converting flac to alac. But I'd love to add some 90's goodies to it.


dbpoweramp is what I use. It's pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Babs

Meant to tell you guys. Dig it. What I won today at work. How poetic!











Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpf150

Babs said:


> Meant to tell you guys. Dig it. What I won today at work. How poetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, at least we know you know how to cook up some burgers


----------



## bbfoto

captainobvious said:


> Thanks for posting up the links for these! Lots of good stuff there. Do you have any other share folders up? Always nice to hear some different music. I'm digging going through it on my headphones at home


Steve, glad that you found a few that you like.  I'm working on reorganizing my music collection and uploading the tracks to a new service so it might take some time but I'll give you guys a holler when I have a link. 

I'm also trying to make some time to sit down at my drum kit and make some new 24/96 sample tracks with some new microphones and recording gear that I've acquired. I'm looking to capture the most realistic and natural drum & cymbal recordings that I can with minimal processing. I'll post up a link for those when I can get around to doing it, but realistically it might not happen until the New Year. 

Jason, it's great to hear that Ron Buffington is doing great and is still in the audio industry in a big way.

Good Drums in that _Bush - Sixteen Stone_ album.  Another of my favorite albums from the 90's is _Temple Of The Dog_ (self-titled album).

http://www.discogs.com/Temple-Of-The-Dog-Temple-Of-The-Dog/master/11716


----------



## bertholomey

That Temple of the Dog is one of my favorites- 2 of the Best vocalist some of that., Chris Cornell and Eddie Vedder, and the best mix of the two band members from Soundgarden and Pearl Jam.


----------



## claydo

Indeed, I was a big fan of that temple of the dog album too. Liked both bands at the time, and when they got together, whoa!


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> That Temple of the Dog is one of my favorites- 2 of the Best vocalist some of that., Chris Cornell and Eddie Vedder, and the best mix of the two band members from Soundgarden and Pearl Jam.


One of my favs...I wore that tape out playing it so much


----------



## ErinH

Silverchair... Wow, that takes me back. 

Speaking of Bush, their Razor Blade suitcase album was a good one. Greedy Fly was my jam for about a month in 8th grade. Lol. 

It's so funny how I can recall very specific memories with songs. And you guys are bringing some gems out of my memory bank with this convo.


----------



## claydo

Ok, but if we talk about 90's music, I have to include one of my still favorite albums of all time. The catchy radio hit "no rain" caught my ear, but in no way prepared me for the songwriting skill, and varied instrumentation I got blindsided by when I purchased blind melon's self titled debut album. If you don't know about this gem of an album, well, you should. Their follow up, while pretty good, fell well short of this one........


----------



## bertholomey

I'm really enjoying Adele's "25" on the headphone set up.....haven't listened in the car yet.....working on reports today. For me....this album is no let down from "21"


----------



## bbfoto

^Nice. I haven't checked it out yet so I'm downloading "25" as my freebie album from HDTracks right now. 

And while I wait, I've got this "spinning":






From Thievery Corporation's "Abductions and Reconstructions"










And the original track (Live):


----------



## TheJesus

When's the next one of these? I didn't know it was even happening.


----------



## claydo

Usually there is one in the spring......


----------



## BigAl205

bbfoto said:


> And the original track (Live):


LOL, when I first saw that video, I was wondering when Art Garfunkel got boob implants :laugh:

I love Thievery Corporation and that whole trip-hop genre. Also check out Zero 7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IReB7b9cSwU&list=PLE8C8FD252CDEA4AF&index=4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tZlu4wP4pw&index=8&list=PLE8C8FD252CDEA4AF

http://www.diymobileaudio.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## captainobvious

bbfoto said:


> Steve, glad that you found a few that you like.  I'm working on reorganizing my music collection and uploading the tracks to a new service so it might take some time but I'll give you guys a holler when I have a link.
> 
> I'm also trying to make some time to sit down at my drum kit and make some new 24/96 sample tracks with some new microphones and recording gear that I've acquired. I'm looking to capture the most realistic and natural drum & cymbal recordings that I can with minimal processing. I'll post up a link for those when I can get around to doing it, but realistically it might not happen until the New Year.
> 
> Jason, it's great to hear that Ron Buffington is doing great and is still in the audio industry in a big way.
> 
> Good Drums in that _Bush - Sixteen Stone_ album.  Another of my favorite albums from the 90's is _Temple Of The Dog_ (self-titled album).
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/Temple-Of-The-Dog-Temple-Of-The-Dog/master/11716



That actually would be awesome. I used to play drums as well so hearing a well recorded kit is always a pleasure. Seems like most times they are so over-processed that you lose a lot of the body and subtleties of cymbals- ride's especially, and that resonance of toms. I'll be looking forward to hearing that.  I haven't heard lively cymbals on a recording in a while. That clear ping of the bell and the sizzle of a good ride is pure heaven.

Speaking of...what cymbals do you use? I had a nice mix (when I still had my kit) of Sabian AAX's for crashes, an AA raw dry ride and some Paiste signature sound edge hi hats. I loved the shimmer of the AAX's and the versatility of the AA ride which had a great bell and awesome sticking sound. Only drawback was it wasn't wonderful on the rim so it couldn't pass as a crash/ride combo. Those Paiste hi hats were superb as well.
Kind of wish I had never gotten rid of my kit and continued playing. It's been years now.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Kind of wish I had never gotten rid of my kit and continued playing. It's been years now.


Sounds like me and the two Marshall 100w 1/2 stacks ('75 non-master and '87 Jubilee series, cabinets with greenback celestians) and Fender lead 75 combo (circa 79). Why oh why didn't I at least keep the cool little Fender. :mean: Prolly since I've not picked up a guitar pick in oh more than a decade. Sad.


----------



## bbfoto

captainobvious said:


> That actually would be awesome. I used to play drums as well so hearing a well recorded kit is always a pleasure. Seems like most times they are so over-processed that you lose a lot of the body and subtleties of cymbals- ride's especially, and that resonance of toms. I'll be looking forward to hearing that.  I haven't heard lively cymbals on a recording in a while. That clear ping of the bell and the sizzle of a good ride is pure heaven.
> 
> Speaking of...what cymbals do you use? I had a nice mix (when I still had my kit) of Sabian AAX's for crashes, an AA raw dry ride and some Paiste signature sound edge hi hats. I loved the shimmer of the AAX's and the versatility of the AA ride which had a great bell and awesome sticking sound. Only drawback was it wasn't wonderful on the rim so it couldn't pass as a crash/ride combo. Those Paiste hi hats were superb as well.
> Kind of wish I had never gotten rid of my kit and continued playing. It's been years now.


Steve, glad to hear that there is another drummer here! I'm mostly playing just for the enjoyment these days, but friends are nudging me to get serious about it again...but too little time unfortunately.  And yup, I too really appreciate a well-recorded drum kit and cymbals. It's like the piano, cello, & violin...very hard to get it right and sound like "you are there".

Regarding cymbals, there really are limitless options these days, and you can find quite a few gems in the lower lines from all of the manufacturers without breaking the bank. But yeah, moreso than the drum kit itself, the cymbals are the "money-pit", LOL. (And now recording gear and microphones!)

The Sabian AA & AAX are great cymbals. I love the brightness and shimmer of most of these, but I've learned that for recording it can be a bit of a problem sometimes, so I tend to choose slightly "darker" cymbals that can still "cut" and also have a great tone and harmonics, combined with a fairly fast decay.

In my search for cymbals, I really try to pick the ones that can "do it all"...that is, Ride, Crash, a great Bell, and just the right amount of stick sound. They're not easy to find, but I really don't like to use any more than 3 cymbals in my kit (other than the Hi-Hats).

I lean a lot towards the Zildjian K's and K Customs, but I've fallen in love with a few of the Sabian AAX and HHX OMNI's. I've discovered a few stellar cymbals from SoulTone as well. Of course there are thousands more from Istanbul Agop, Bosphorus, Dream, Paiste, Meinl, Crescent, Hammerax...it's endless!

I have a few others, but here is a list of cymbals that I have in main rotation. The cymbals with asterisks (*) are my "go-to's" depending on the style/genre.

HI-HAT CYMBALS:

*Zildjian 14" Vintage 80's Hollow Logo "A" New Beat Hi-Hats (not a matched pair) - Long-time favorite of many drummers. Probably the most heard on 70's, 80's, and even 90's records.

*Zildjian 14" K Mastersound Hi-Hat Cymbals. Fantastic. Another industry standard that works with just about any genre and great for recording.

Zildjian 14" K Custom Hybrid Hi-Hat Cymbals (for a brighter/cutting sound both open and closed). Probably similar to your Paiste Signature Sound-Edge Hats.

Soultone 14" Custom Series Hi-Hats CST-HHT14 (Nice, smooth Jazz sound with just enough cut.)

*Soultone Vintage Old School 1964 Hi-Hat Cymbals (VOS64-HHT14) - Another fantastic all-around Hi-Hat set. These just do it all and are great for recording. My new favorites.


CRASH CYMBALS:

*Zildjian 16" K Dark Medium Thin Crash Cymbal - Really great tone and shimmer, and fast decay. Excellent smaller crash.

*Zildjian 18" K Custom Dark Crash Cymbal K0953. Probably my favorite all-around crash cymbal. However it works great as a ride, and has a really nice Bell. Definitely a favorite. Score!


RIDE CYMBALS:

*Zildjian 22" Vintage 80's Medium Ride Cymbal - A Go-To ride for that classic Jazz Ride sound. Great bell. I've added a small "Bat Wing" patch of Gaffer's tape to the underside near the edge to tame and shorten some of the overtones or "ringing". Every cymbal is different so you need to hand-pick these.

Sabian 22" XS20 MONARCH Ride Cymbal - Very reasonable for the quality. If you get one of these, try to get the heaviest one that you can find...they vary quite a bit, but can be fantastic. If they're too light you get too much low-end "washiness" in the ride. A first-pick if you need a great ride cymbal on a budget.

*Soultone 20" Custom Series Bright Ride Cymbal CBR-RID20 - Just a fantastic, bright, pingy, and cutting ride with a fantastic bell. Another Go-To ride cymbal. Not a bad crash as well. More for rock/louder venues and when you need a cymbal to cut through. But sounds fantastic if played softer as well. REALLY love this one, but not quite as versatile as others. It's the Ride Cymbal in the following video...






*Sabian HHX Vault 21" Fierce Ride/Jojo Mayer Signature Ride - Contrary to its "Fierce" name, this is a fairly Dark ride, with a nice dark, washy crash, and a good Bell that isn't too "pingy" or obnoxious. Another favorite ride cymbal. It's the Ride Cymbal that is played in this video starting at 5:28 to the end...






Soultone 21" Natural Series Ride Cymbal (big bell) - Great Jazz Ride. Mostly use this when I need a ride with a different frequency range that doesn't compete as much with the guitars or other instruments in the mix. Awesome overtones.

CRASH/RIDE:

**Sabian 18" AAX OMNI Crash/Ride Cymbal* - This thing is AWESOME. Great Ride with a Great Bell, and also has an awesome fast-decaying Crash that "get's out of the way". If I could only take one cymbal to a gig, this would probably be it.  I found one that was a bit lighter weight so it's a bit lower in frequency than the one in the video below. I liked this 18" AAX version better than the more expensive HHX OMNI, but the 19" HHX OMNI is sweet as well. The 18" AAX OMNI is the cymbal on the left in this video...






Zildjian 21" K Custom Hybrid Ride Cymbal (Crash/Ride) - bright and fairly aggressive, not as fast of a decay when crashed. Great tone and harmonics though the Ride and Crash sounds aren't as distinctly different compared to the Sabian OMNI's.

*Soultone 21" Natural Series Crash/Ride Cymbal - Probably another favorite "Do It All" cymbal for Jazz and recording. Has that classic Jazz Ride sound with a nice bell, and warm crash. LOVE this cymbal! Definitely a Go-To.


There are of course "a few more" cymbals that are on my radar and I really want to try, but I have to reel myself back and tell myself "When will it end?", LOL! I justify it because a few of them aren't really that expensive and it's easy to trade or resell the others I'm not keen on.  I'd like to try the Sabian AAX X-Celerator Hi-Hats, Sabian AAX 18" Freq Crash, and Soultone 21" Vintage Old School Patina Crash/Ride.


----------



## bbfoto

Babs said:


> Sounds like me and the two Marshall 100w 1/2 stacks ('75 non-master and '87 Jubilee series, cabinets with greenback celestians) and Fender lead 75 combo (circa 79). Why oh why didn't I at least keep the cool little Fender. :mean: Prolly since I've not picked up a guitar pick in oh more than a decade. Sad.


That's some nice gear. I think that we've all kicked ourselves at one time or another for selling stuff like this.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> I'm really enjoying Adele's "25" on the headphone set up.....haven't listened in the car yet.....working on reports today. For me....this album is no let down from "21"


Jason, another new album that you would probably really enjoy on your headphone rig if you like acoustic bluegrass is Chesky's _The New Appalachians - From the Mountaintop_ "Binaural+" recording.

All the tracks are great, but I'll upload Track #08 _Wayfaring Stranger_ so you can check it out at my previously-posted link.

Look for "New Appalachians - From the Mountaintop - 08 - Wayfaring Stranger"

Available on HDTracks, Chesky Cat.# JD375


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Jason, another new album that you would probably really enjoy on your headphone rig if you like acoustic bluegrass is Chesky's _The New Appalachians - From the Mountaintop_ "Binaural+" recording.
> 
> All the tracks are great, but I'll upload Track #08 _Wayfaring Stranger_ so you can check it out at my previously-posted link.
> 
> Look for "New Appalachians - From the Mountaintop - 08 - Wayfaring Stranger"
> 
> Available on HDTracks, Chesky Cat.# JD375



Funny you should say that (or rather, type that), just got a Chesky email today with that album featured.


----------



## bertholomey

Scott posted a little video with these guys, and I looked them up - but haven't bought their CDs yet.....really like this - reminds me a lot of Nickel Creek.....


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Funny you should say that (or rather, type that), just got a Chesky email today with that album featured.


I just checked and got that email, too!  But the New Appalachians was already on the HDTracks site when I went to download that Adele "25" album, I so I grabbed it, too. 

^And I like that Sleepy Man track a lot.

Trying to record some simple snare drum stuff this evening just as a SQ reference, but man, I'm rusty, LOL. Need to work on my drum rolls again, LOL. And I just swapped out the top and bottom drum heads for some new ones that I haven't tried before, and not sure if I am liking them combined with this particular snare. But I might post it up if it's halfway decent just to get you guy's feedback on the SQ...or if I should try another mic setup.

In the meantime, check out this Link for some FREE MP3 Downloads from the _*XPN/Live At The World Cafe*_ performances (you can listen before downloading)...

http://xpn.org/world-cafe/cafe-downloads

And a VERY GOOD recording of Piano and Male Vocal..._Boz Scaggs - But Beautiful (Japan) - 11 - My Funny Valentine (Bonus Track)_ ...see my previous link for D/L. I also put up the 3 Exclusive/Bonus Tracks from the Target Deluxe Edition of Adele's "25".


----------



## carter1010

This is a long shot but one of you guys had a felt installed on the windows where the door met the weatherstrip. If you read this please send me a PM as to where you got it. thanks!


----------



## probillygun

carter1010 said:


> This is a long shot but one of you guys had a felt installed on the windows where the door met the weatherstrip. If you read this please send me a PM as to where you got it. thanks!


Not that long of a shot bud  It was me. (Bill - FJ) I used it on the bottom section of the windows to get rid of the "buzzzz" of the seal against the glass. Couple guys at the NC meet asked me about it, so I'll post it here;

1" x 60&apos; Roll 1 mm Thick Black Anti Squeak Anti Rattle Flock Velvet Felt Tape | eBay

This stuff is awesome at only 1mm thick, for getting it into any real tight areas where there are rattles n buzzin going on.


----------



## bbfoto

SNARE DRUM / MICROPHONE TEST TRACK

Alright, gentlemen. I’ve uploaded a quick & dirty 24/96 sample recording of one of my Snare Drums. The link is below. It is a 161mb file because it is a Lossless WAV stereo track at 24/96. I will include a 16/48 320kbps CBR MP3 as well, which is just under 17mb, but I thought that you might like to have the full resolution. 

There is absolutely no EQ, Limiting, Compression, or any other processing applied to the recording or track. It is raw from the Mics straight into Audacity. FYI, if you set your “Balance” control to full Left you will hear the Top Microphone only, and full Right will be the Bottom Mic only. That way you can hear the difference in response between the top and bottom heads, and the bottom head also has the snare wires. Both mics are placed the same on the top and bottom.

I apologize up front for all of the talking, and for its extremely low level, but I just wanted to provide some background info and explain what I was doing and why for the demonstration. This isn’t meant to be a “killer drum track”, it is purely to test the accuracy and Sound Quality of the microphones and the recording chain.

Also, I had just swapped out the Drum Heads before this test for some heads that are typically used on concert snare drums, and they ended up being very “dead” in regards to the stick rebound and feedback (I thought it would be the opposite!), so I was struggling a bit with my stick control/accuracy.

It provided a very different feel and stick feedback from what I am used to, and I haven’t been practicing much at all lately, and of course didn’t do any warm up because I was in a rush to get this up, so this is a rough track to say the least, LOL. :blush: I just wanted to get this up as a SQ reference so I might get some feedback from you all. 


*WARNING !!! Reduce the Volume when I say that I’m going to strike the drum!!!*

The drum is fairly close-mic’d (I did this to minimize the ambient room noise), so unfortunately My Voice will be Very Soft compared to the Drum Strikes! But I didn't want to use a separate dialog mic because I wanted you to hear the effects of my voice on the drum's resonance. Also the bottom mic is set to Reverse Polarity to capture the drum accurately, and the phase cancellation from my speaking position also slightly reduces the level of my voice. *The Drum Strikes will be LOUD!* I don't want this to POP Claydo's (or anyone's) Tweeters, LOL!!!  


----- BACKGROUND INFO -----


SNARE DRUM & HEADS:

Pork Pie 5.5" x 14" Rosewood/Zebrawood Snare Drum (Maple shell). Top/Batter Head is a Remo Diplomat Renaissance, and the Bottom/Snare Side Head is a Remo Diplomat. Also, in the recording I say that the Snare Drum is 6.5”x14”, when in fact it is a 5.5”x14”drum. Brain Fart!


MICROPHONES: 

Two CAD Equitek E100S. The LEFT channel is the Top mic, and the RIGHT channel is the Bottom mic. You can combine/split/mix these in Audacity or your DAW if you like.


MICROPHONE PLACEMENT: 

There is one microphone placed on each Top & Bottom Head at the outer edge or hoop of the drum and at a ~45° angle to the surface of each Head, aimed towards the center of the drum. The on-axis center point of each mic is aimed about 3” in from the edge of the hoop/rim, with each capsule about 3.5” above each head. The Bottom Microphone is set to REVERSE PHASE . Both mics are placed at the 12 O’Clock position on the drum, so in several instances you can hear when my sticks change position on the surface of the drum.


USB AUDIO RECORDING INTERFACE/MIC PREAMPS: 

Audient iD22 with built-in DiscretePRO Preamps.


MIC CABLES: 

20ft Mogami Neglex 2549 cable with Neutrik NC3FXX XLR connectors.


*LINK TO DOWNLOAD: * 

*http://1drv.ms/1SjuJSc*


***** REMEMBER to LOWER the VOLUME when I say that I will be Striking the Drum !!! *****


Please give me any feedback that you can, whether good or bad. 

Thanks!

.


----------



## carter1010

probillygun said:


> Not that long of a shot bud  It was me. (Bill - FJ) I used it on the bottom section of the windows to get rid of the "buzzzz" of the seal against the glass. Couple guys at the NC meet asked me about it, so I'll post it here;
> 
> 1" x 60&apos; Roll 1 mm Thick Black Anti Squeak Anti Rattle Flock Velvet Felt Tape | eBay
> 
> This stuff is awesome at only 1mm thick, for getting it into any real tight areas where there are rattles n buzzin going on.



thank you, that is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## bbfoto

probillygun said:


> Hey Clay! I really enjoyed your demo Friday night (No blown tweeter!) That lone ranger track in your car you played at a ridiculous listening level really was impressive! Wow! Dynamics!!! I was laughing cause it sounded like a symphony was performing it right in Jason's driveway! FUN!!!


This made me think of something else that I thought I should share.

Hyperion Records UK offers a FREE Download-able Sampler Album EVERY MONTH. You can choose MP3, FLAC, or ALAC formats. You just need to register on their web site.

These are primarily Classical, Opera, and Choral tracks, but the recordings are absolutely phenomenal and offer a huge sound stage, stage depth, clarity, and dynamics. And these are not recordings of mediocre performances, they are world-class by the likes of The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, etc. These will truly test your system and might even captivate you for hours if your system is up to snuff. 

Highly recommended. Scroll down to the bottom of the home page for the Monthly Sampler Album. You have to "Add it to your Cart" but it is FREE when you "Checkout".

Enjoy! ...and Happy Thanksgiving!


Hyperion Records - independent British classical music record label - CDs, MP3 and Lossless downloads

If you don't see the Sampler on the Home Page, just SEARCH for "SAMPLER" and they should show up somewhere in list on the search results page. Currently you can download the 2015 August, September, October, and November samplers.


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you so much! That is an awesome tip - my kind of music, so I'll be doing this for sure. It would be fantastic to discover new composers through this service to seek out for purchase. I'm going to download the snare recording too when I get to my laptop - I think it will be very interesting to hear the sound and know the component parts and recording technique that went into producing that sound. I find that I enjoy the music just that little bit more when I know some background trivia about it.....like YoYo Ma playing Vivaldi with a period made Cello.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bbfoto and the captain are making me reminisce about my years as a percussionist in jr high and high school. I haven't really played since the last concert I did for school in May of 2000 right before graduating. I've always been picky about how percussion instruments sound on my system. Some of my favorite music for percussion is Latin music. Seems to give the whole spread of my favorite percussion instruments. I do like spicy food, spicy music, and spicy women


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bbfoto said:


> Steve, glad to hear that there is another drummer here! I'm mostly playing just for the enjoyment these days, but friends are nudging me to get serious about it again...but too little time unfortunately.  And yup, I too really appreciate a well-recorded drum kit and cymbals. It's like the piano, cello, & violin...very hard to get it right and sound like "you are there".
> 
> Regarding cymbals, there really are limitless options these days, and you can find quite a few gems in the lower lines from all of the manufacturers without breaking the bank. But yeah, moreso than the drum kit itself, the cymbals are the "money-pit", LOL. (And now recording gear and microphones!)
> 
> The Sabian AA & AAX are great cymbals. I love the brightness and shimmer of most of these, but I've learned that for recording it can be a bit of a problem sometimes, so I tend to choose slightly "darker" cymbals that can still "cut" and also have a great tone and harmonics, combined with a fairly fast decay.
> 
> In my search for cymbals, I really try to pick the ones that can "do it all"...that is, Ride, Crash, a great Bell, and just the right amount of stick sound. They're not easy to find, but I really don't like to use any more than 3 cymbals in my kit (other than the Hi-Hats).
> 
> I lean a lot towards the Zildjian K's and K Customs, but I've fallen in love with a few of the Sabian AAX and HHX OMNI's. I've discovered a few stellar cymbals from SoulTone as well. Of course there are thousands more from Istanbul Agop, Bosphorus, Dream, Paiste, Meinl, Crescent, Hammerax...it's endless!
> 
> I have a few others, but here is a list of cymbals that I have in main rotation. The cymbals with asterisks (*) are my "go-to's" depending on the style/genre.
> 
> HI-HAT CYMBALS:
> 
> *Zildjian 14" Vintage 80's Hollow Logo "A" New Beat Hi-Hats (not a matched pair) - Long-time favorite of many drummers. Probably the most heard on 70's, 80's, and even 90's records.
> 
> *Zildjian 14" K Mastersound Hi-Hat Cymbals. Fantastic. Another industry standard that works with just about any genre and great for recording.
> 
> Zildjian 14" K Custom Hybrid Hi-Hat Cymbals (for a brighter/cutting sound both open and closed). Probably similar to your Paiste Signature Sound-Edge Hats.
> 
> Soultone 14" Custom Series Hi-Hats CST-HHT14 (Nice, smooth Jazz sound with just enough cut.)
> 
> *Soultone Vintage Old School 1964 Hi-Hat Cymbals (VOS64-HHT14) - Another fantastic all-around Hi-Hat set. These just do it all and are great for recording. My new favorites.
> 
> 
> CRASH CYMBALS:
> 
> *Zildjian 16" K Dark Medium Thin Crash Cymbal - Really great tone and shimmer, and fast decay. Excellent smaller crash.
> 
> *Zildjian 18" K Custom Dark Crash Cymbal K0953. Probably my favorite all-around crash cymbal. However it works great as a ride, and has a really nice Bell. Definitely a favorite. Score!
> 
> 
> RIDE CYMBALS:
> 
> *Zildjian 22" Vintage 80's Medium Ride Cymbal - A Go-To ride for that classic Jazz Ride sound. Great bell. I've added a small "Bat Wing" patch of Gaffer's tape to the underside near the edge to tame and shorten some of the overtones or "ringing". Every cymbal is different so you need to hand-pick these.
> 
> Sabian 22" XS20 MONARCH Ride Cymbal - Very reasonable for the quality. If you get one of these, try to get the heaviest one that you can find...they vary quite a bit, but can be fantastic. If they're too light you get too much low-end "washiness" in the ride. A first-pick if you need a great ride cymbal on a budget.
> 
> *Soultone 20" Custom Series Bright Ride Cymbal CBR-RID20 - Just a fantastic, bright, pingy, and cutting ride with a fantastic bell. Another Go-To ride cymbal. Not a bad crash as well. More for rock/louder venues and when you need a cymbal to cut through. But sounds fantastic if played softer as well. REALLY love this one, but not quite as versatile as others. It's the Ride Cymbal in the following video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sabian HHX Vault 21" Fierce Ride/Jojo Mayer Signature Ride - Contrary to its "Fierce" name, this is a fairly Dark ride, with a nice dark, washy crash, and a good Bell that isn't too "pingy" or obnoxious. Another favorite ride cymbal. It's the Ride Cymbal that is played in this video starting at 5:28 to the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soultone 21" Natural Series Ride Cymbal (big bell) - Great Jazz Ride. Mostly use this when I need a ride with a different frequency range that doesn't compete as much with the guitars or other instruments in the mix. Awesome overtones.
> 
> CRASH/RIDE:
> 
> **Sabian 18" AAX OMNI Crash/Ride Cymbal* - This thing is AWESOME. Great Ride with a Great Bell, and also has an awesome fast-decaying Crash that "get's out of the way". If I could only take one cymbal to a gig, this would probably be it.  I found one that was a bit lighter weight so it's a bit lower in frequency than the one in the video below. I liked this 18" AAX version better than the more expensive HHX OMNI, but the 19" HHX OMNI is sweet as well. The 18" AAX OMNI is the cymbal on the left in this video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zildjian 21" K Custom Hybrid Ride Cymbal (Crash/Ride) - bright and fairly aggressive, not as fast of a decay when crashed. Great tone and harmonics though the Ride and Crash sounds aren't as distinctly different compared to the Sabian OMNI's.
> 
> *Soultone 21" Natural Series Crash/Ride Cymbal - Probably another favorite "Do It All" cymbal for Jazz and recording. Has that classic Jazz Ride sound with a nice bell, and warm crash. LOVE this cymbal! Definitely a Go-To.
> 
> 
> There are of course "a few more" cymbals that are on my radar and I really want to try, but I have to reel myself back and tell myself "When will it end?", LOL! I justify it because a few of them aren't really that expensive and it's easy to trade or resell the others I'm not keen on.  I'd like to try the Sabian AAX X-Celerator Hi-Hats, Sabian AAX 18" Freq Crash, and Soultone 21" Vintage Old School Patina Crash/Ride.


The "when will it end" comment sounds like me with fishing tackle. For me car audio is a fart in the wind on how much I spend compared to fishing most of the time. And at some point next year I'll be buying a new boat instead of a new truck. The 19' Charger with a 200hp in my avatar was so stable it was like standing on solid ground and I miss that. I'll probably go with another BassCat though on the next one and get a brand new smaller one vs an older one that's bigger. I'm done buying used for several reasonsProbably be this little guy with a 150 Merc 4-stroke for just shy of $30k after it's rigged with the electronics and trolling motor I want


----------



## bbfoto

^Nice! Yeah, the cost of our "toys" add up quick. 

I uploaded another drum recording at my link above, this time with 2 cymbals, snare drum, 6" triangle, & shaker. Different microphone configuration... Over-Head Spaced Pair (Stereo). Just basic to check SQ of mics on each instrument, etc. Just a note: In this recording I say that the Triangle is in the Center of the Sound Stage, however, my levels were a bit off so it appears slightly LEFT of Center. Rookie mistake. 

This newer recording is the one named, "Mic Test_Pork Pie 5.5x14 Snare_Sabian 18in OMNI Ride_Zildjian16in Crash_Triangle_Shaker_E100S L-R Stereo OH_Nov-27-2015_Take-1b"


----------



## claydo

I've got to find time to get these downloaded and check em out! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bbfoto

LOL, don't get too excited, Clay. These are just an experiment and a learning experience for me with mics & recording. They should be cool to check out the SQ, but I'm WAY out of practice with my drumming skills so don't expect much, LOL. They will probably seem fairly boring. You're not going to be hearing Neal Peart skills and an insane drum solo. This is just me whacking some drums like a 5 year old.


----------



## jtwrace

probillygun said:


> Jason! Hello!
> 
> Glad I was able to meet you and chat about home audio, room acoustics, and tuning as well! I hope you come again to the next one!


Likewise. If I'm allowed, I'll be there!


----------



## jtwrace

Mic10is said:


> NC actually has quite a few people capable of judging an SQ event
> 
> Myself
> Anthony Davis
> Jason Winslow
> Haji Grape
> Ron Buffington
> Brynn Wilkinson
> 
> and I know there are a few more names escaping me right now


Opinionated and subjective? Yes, I could do that too!


----------



## jtwrace

bertholomey said:


> I'm really enjoying Adele's "25" on the headphone set up.....haven't listened in the car yet.....working on reports today. For me....this album is no let down from "21"


Yeah, I thought it was just ok and a quick analysis confirmed my thoughts.


----------



## Black Rain

Hello My fellow NCSQ buddies. It seems that with my new transition I have again missed out on an exceptional GTG.

My new job has me working on a desolate island in the middle of the Atlantic with nearly no internet access. But I have tried to keep up with all posting, but it surely is so unfortunate that I can not keep up and sample music and videos as wanted. Especially considering all this music you all been discussing. 

On a good note, I see that there is more talks about bring SQ competition back to NC. I know that there used to be a fairly good amount of activity but it had unfortunately faded away. Thanks to Jason and the rest of the NCSQ family we are reviving this torch. I look forward to see it you guys can pull this off and actually get some great supporters to help back it. I know many of us do this and enjoy it just for the hobby of Music but it would seriously help boost and encourage others to learn and enjoy the SQ scene as it once was.

Anyways, I'm excited to see how far this all goes. Maybe by the time I make it Stateside again, there will be sanctioned event or at least an expanded amount of GTGs with many of our great friends.

Best of wishes to all thru the Holidays.....


----------



## bertholomey

We certainly missed you Juan - take care 'out there' 

I was hoping to score a good 'Cyber Monday' deal on a 256gb micro sd card today.....a bit of searching last night only yielded a Sandisk 200gb micro card for $139. 

Sandisk Micro SD Card on Amazon

I was surprised that there wasn't a lot out there.....is you all wouldn't mind.....if someone has a good source.....would you be willing to post or PM? I was working on reports and searching in between, but I thought I would have several to choose from. My ultimate plan is to have two 256 cards, and my current 128 full of 'best of' high res. (This is all for my FiiO X5ii DAP - thought I would post here as well to see if there are any 'experts' out there with micro sd cards).


----------



## bbfoto

Jason, I've had two of the SanDisk Ultra microSDXC cards crap out on me.  One was a 64gb and the other was a 128gb. Both were replaced by SanDisk under warranty which is awesome, but obviously a lot of time and data were lost. FYI, I *think* that both failed when they got completely filled with data to the point that there was less than 30mb of Free Space available on the card. So it might be wise to make sure that you leave at least a few hundred MB's free.  I have never had any of my Samsung PRO microSDXC cards fail or become corrupt. HTH

I haven't looked or seen any deals on these yet, but I'd imagine today's Cyber Monday deals would be the best chance to snag a good deal. I'll let you know if I find anything and would be interested if you found a deal as well.

I have the iBasso DX90 DAP, but have been eyeing the FiiO X5ii on Massdrop. How are you liking it?


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Jason, I've had two of the SanDisk Ultra microSDXC cards crap out on me.  One was a 64gb and the other was a 128gb. Both were replaced by SanDisk under warranty which is awesome, but obviously a lot of time and data were lost. FYI, I *think" that both failed when they got completely filled with data to the point that there was less than 30mb of Free Space available on the card. So it might be wise to make sure that you leave at least a few hundred MB's free.  I have never had any of my Samsung PRO microSDXC cards fail or become corrupt. HTH
> 
> I haven't looked or seen any deals on these yet, but I'd imagine today's Cyber Monday deals would be the best chance to snag a good deal. I'll let you know if I find anything and would be interested if you found a deal as well.
> 
> I have the iBasso DX90 DAP, but have been eyeing the FiiO X5ii on Massdrop. How are you liking it?


Thanks! That is really good to know - I'll certainly keep an eye on that. And of course, as soon as I post, it hit me to look at B&H photo - they have the same one as Amazon for $40 cheaper today. But still, SanDisk and only 200gb not 250. Well, that might be the ticket. 

I really like the X5ii......I haven't even read through the manual that I have downloaded to get some of the cooler features, but it is an amazing piece of gear. There are too many benefits over the iPod Classics that I have been using to list. I still need to download the latest firmware that was just released and pick up a few extra themes. I love how much easier it is to load, and I should be able to get a good bit of the music I want to have mobile with two 200gb cards. My 64Audio A6's should be back to me this week, so I'm looking forward to that pairing again.


----------



## Babs

Yep same here.. Last week, I got all silly and ordered a Porter Cable 892 FIIIIINALLLLY!!!  Yeehaw. 

So now I'm all over some silly deals if I can find 'em on router goodies, since I've got virtually nothing but a router coming in the mail. Mainly goodies that'll help do things like make sweet rings for scanspeaks or frog speakers etc. 

I suppose I might as well hunt for a jasper circle jig now and bite the bullet.
Open to suggestions from you fabrication monsters.


----------



## Mic10is

Babs said:


> Yep same here.. Last week, I got all silly and ordered a Porter Cable 892 FIIIIINALLLLY!!!  Yeehaw.
> 
> So now I'm all over some silly deals if I can find 'em on router goodies, since I've got virtually nothing but a router coming in the mail. Mainly goodies that'll help do things like make sweet rings for scanspeaks or frog speakers etc.
> 
> I suppose I might as well hunt for a jasper circle jig now and bite the bullet.
> Open to suggestions from you fabrication monsters.


if you dont own a really good jig saw. buy one. I still cant believe I built my Integra which was in Autosound Security with a crappy skill jigsaw and hundreds of dollars of wasted wood bc that thing could not cut a straight line.
Bosch is generally the standard but I got a Porter Cable that is very similar that has been serving me well.

for most things, Ill use a jig saw before a router, even circle cutting


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> if you dont own a really good jig saw. buy one. I still cant believe I built my Integra which was in Autosound Security with a crappy skill jigsaw and hundreds of dollars of wasted wood bc that thing could not cut a straight line.
> 
> Bosch is generally the standard but I got a Porter Cable that is very similar that has been serving me well.
> 
> 
> 
> for most things, Ill use a jig saw before a router, even circle cutting



Thanks. Yep definitely. I've got a little junker that's eh. Crappy, as you put it. Makes decent enough rough cuts but yeah she'll need upgrading. Heck I'm so new I finally figured out how to do straight long cuts with a Skil saw. 

But I too have a pile of scrap stacked for little stuff from big fail stuff. Gonna try to use that to make some little enclosures for giggles and practice to fire up the GS42's in some 4" cubes and play with them and just mainly practice with some flush rings etc. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Mic10is said:


> if you dont own a really good jig saw. buy one. I still cant believe I built my Integra which was in Autosound Security with a crappy skill jigsaw and hundreds of dollars of wasted wood bc that thing could not cut a straight line.
> Bosch is generally the standard but I got a Porter Cable that is very similar that has been serving me well.
> 
> for most things, Ill use a jig saw before a router, even circle cutting


I have a $20 b&d jig saw I've had for 11 years that just won't die. Yeah it's a pos but for what I use it for it does OK. I'm looking hard at the Ryobi 18v jig saw to go with my other Ryobi 18v tools. It looks to be fairly solid and is heavy so shouldn't bounce around much if any. If I can make my pos $20 jig cut relatively straight I bet I could make pretty much any jig cut straight. Famous last words right?:laugh:


----------



## Babs

The real fun will be eventually a good starter project.. Doing a nice template and flushing in a Jessem router lift, flush, level and no gaps. Then a shop-vac, dust funnel and cyclone dust collector setup. Booyah! Something tells me I just opened pandora's box when I look at all the 'cessories I'm gonna want.. Bits, sheild, template tape, template stuff, etc.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Thanks! That is really good to know - I'll certainly keep an eye on that. And of course, as soon as I post, it hit me to look at B&H photo - they have the same one as Amazon for $40 cheaper today. But still, SanDisk and only 200gb not 250. Well, that might be the ticket.
> 
> I really like the X5ii......I haven't even read through the manual that I have downloaded to get some of the cooler features, but it is an amazing piece of gear. There are too many benefits over the iPod Classics that I have been using to list. I still need to download the latest firmware that was just released and pick up a few extra themes. I love how much easier it is to load, and I should be able to get a good bit of the music I want to have mobile with two 200gb cards. My 64Audio A6's should be back to me this week, so I'm looking forward to that pairing again.


Cool. Yeah, I should've thought to mention B&H, LOL. They usually have good deals on memory cards quite often...and Adorama, too. Good to hear about the X5ii. I wasn't sold on the 1st Gen X5, but the Mk II looks good. Hmmmmm. 




Babs said:


> Yep same here.. Last week, I got all silly and ordered a Porter Cable 892 FIIIIINALLLLY!!!  Yeehaw.
> 
> So now I'm all over some silly deals if I can find 'em on router goodies, since I've got virtually nothing but a router coming in the mail. Mainly goodies that'll help do things like make sweet rings for scanspeaks or frog speakers etc.
> 
> I suppose I might as well hunt for a jasper circle jig now and bite the bullet.
> Open to suggestions from you fabrication monsters.


Scott, congrats on the new router.  I couldn't work without one. And yup, now you're going to zip down the rabbit hole of router accessories, LOL.

FYI, for my time, but especially for the cost of the materials alone, I found that it was more cost-effective to just buy a pre-made router table top that had the Micro-Dot Formica surface and pre-cut hole for the lift/insert plate. I settled on the Woodpecker's 24" x 32" MDF top, On Sale for $130 + Free Shipping. It is thicker than most and I've been really pleased with it. http://www.shopwoodpeckers.com/woodpeckers-router-table-tops/ 

The JessEm & other lifts and router insert plates made for (and available at) Rockler are a different size than the standard, so be careful with that. For cutting circles, I have the smaller, round Jasper jig and like it, but I made a circle jig basically identical to the Mobile Solutions "Perfect Circle" out of some scrap 3/8" plexiglas and aluminum flat stock that I had laying around. It's a great design and is my "Go-To".

I also had a great Bosch Jig Saw that finally gave up not too long ago. I bought a very nice Porter-Cable jig saw that is powerful and highly rated, but the trigger/speed control is way too sensitive and aggressive. I should've stuck with the Bosch...smooth, accurate, and controllable.

ZORO TOOLS has a Cyber Monday Sale going right now with up to 20%-30% Off with Coupon Code "BLIZZARDSALE". But sometimes their regular price is higher than the norm, so check other stores first. Other sources are Infinity Cutting Tools, Woodpecker Tools, and Rockler...and Amazon of course. IME, the best router bits are made by Whiteside, Amana, Freud, and Bosch.

You might want to check out this fairly recent thread that somehow turned into a "Router" thread, LOL....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/223497-las-vegas-nv-any-suppliers-plastics-metals-install.html


----------



## bertholomey

I saw this on one of my Headphone Forum posts......thought one or two of you would appreciate this.....someone speculated that one could distill a 783 page thread about the Fostex TH900 headphones to one simple statement. 


Haha, yeah, something like this:

Admin: "Behold this new gizmo due out in three months! It will make your life better. Worship it!"
Enthusiast: "Awesome! Where and when can I drop my cash?"
Naysayer: "You crazy? That %§$& is way overpriced!"
Enthusiast: "Not as overpriced as that xyz cable/DAC/amp."
Objectivist: "Cables/DACs/amps don't make a difference."
Subjectivist: "Yeah, they do!"
Objectivist: "Nah, they don't!"
Subjectivist: "Do too!"
Objectivist: "Do NOT!"
Subjectivist: "Do too!"
Naysayer: "Nay!"
Subjectivist: 
Other Objectivist: "Don't feed the troll."
Experienced member: "They sure did back in the seventies!"
Objectivist: "Did not!"
Enthusiast: "I don't care, I'll buy one anyway. Where and when can I drop my cash?"
Subjectivist and Experienced member (ignoring him): "Did too!"
Objectivist and Naysayer: "Nuh-uh!"
Former Electrical Engineer: "Yeah, it will."
Subjectivist and Experienced member: "Uh-huh!"
Objectivist and Naysayer: "Nuh-uh!"
Subjectivist and Experienced member: "Uh-huh!"
Repeat thirty times, then:
Apple User: "How I can I connect this to my i-device?"

There you go, all of Head-Fi in a nutshell, no need to read the rest.


----------



## claydo

Lmao jason, that pattern kinda fits this place lately too....


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> I saw this on one of my Headphone Forum posts......thought one or two of you would appreciate this.....someone speculated that one could distill a 783 page thread about the Fostex TH900 headphones to one simple statement.
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, something like this:
> 
> Admin: "Behold this new gizmo due out in three months! It will make your life better. Worship it!"
> Enthusiast: "Awesome! Where and when can I drop my cash?"
> Naysayer: "You crazy? That %§$& is way overpriced!"
> Enthusiast: "Not as overpriced as that xyz cable/DAC/amp."
> Objectivist: "Cables/DACs/amps don't make a difference."
> Subjectivist: "Yeah, they do!"
> Objectivist: "Nah, they don't!"
> Subjectivist: "Do too!"
> Objectivist: "Do NOT!"
> Subjectivist: "Do too!"
> Naysayer: "Nay!"
> Subjectivist:
> Other Objectivist: "Don't feed the troll."
> Experienced member: "They sure did back in the seventies!"
> Objectivist: "Did not!"
> Enthusiast: "I don't care, I'll buy one anyway. Where and when can I drop my cash?"
> Subjectivist and Experienced member (ignoring him): "Did too!"
> Objectivist and Naysayer: "Nuh-uh!"
> Former Electrical Engineer: "Yeah, it will."
> Subjectivist and Experienced member: "Uh-huh!"
> Objectivist and Naysayer: "Nuh-uh!"
> Subjectivist and Experienced member: "Uh-huh!"
> Repeat thirty times, then:
> Apple User: "How I can I connect this to my i-device?"
> 
> There you go, all of Head-Fi in a nutshell, no need to read the rest.


That is classic, LOL! I wish it was that quick to read through those Head-Fi posts. I don't even like to check there anymore for information because I'll waste an entire day trying to sift out anything meaningful or helpful. :dizzy:


----------



## Babs

Hilarious!
Should be a post in there about "read this white paper from D'appolito and Linkwitz and tell me I'm wrong"


----------



## bbfoto

Hey Gentlemen,

You may be interested in a FREE DOWNLOAD that is available TODAY ONLY by Singer/Songwriter *Lora Faye*. 

I thought that you might be interested because it is *Recorded and Mixed at Echo Mountain Studios in Asheville, NC*. 


The Download of the Album "Waltzes" is available *TODAY ONLY* at NewSong Music:

Waltzes | NewSong Recordings

You can choose to download it in just about any 16/44 format that you want...MP3, FLAC, WAV, AIFF, ALAC, AAC, etc. Enjoy!

P.S. If you missed the opportunity to D/L this, shoot me a PM. 

You can also download a FREE track by Clarence Bucaro, "Dreaming From The Heart Of New York".

http://newsongrecordings.com/track/exclusive-free-download-dreaming-from-the-heart-of-new-york

You can also sample tracks from the other artists at NewSong Music (based in Asheville) which include Amber Rubarth. Just go to the home page.


----------



## Babs

Saaawwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

I might actually know the guy who built or did some construction work on the studio. That's his thing as a contractor here in town. I'll ask.


----------



## bbfoto

Babs said:


> Saaawwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
> 
> I might actually know the guy who built or did some construction work on the studio. That's his thing as a contractor here in town. I'll ask.


That's cool. You guys in the area should invite the Engineers from Echo Mountain Studios to your GTG's and/or offer to Demo your cars to get their input and reaction. Have them use the tracks that they mixed and mastered. 

I'm liking "Cold Grey Ground" by Diana Jones and "Barred Owl" by Oh, Cassius.

Also Download their FREE "MAKE A NOISE" Artist Compilation Sampler Album. 

http://newsongrecordings.com/album/make-a-noise


----------



## bertholomey

Downloading as we speak  Thanks Billy! 

I'll need to look them up next time I'm in Asheville.....


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Downloading as we speak  Thanks Billy!
> 
> I'll need to look them up next time I'm in Asheville.....


Great. Hope you find at least a few tracks that you like.


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is the only competition that I can get behind.

Japanese hand plane competition - GIF on Imgur


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> This is the only competition that I can get behind.
> 
> Japanese hand plane competition - GIF on Imgur


He looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Babs

Hey guys.. Just curious.. Who was it that brought up the discussion over pizza about braided speaker cable? Sorry still trying to put a face with names with some folks.

I might play with some, but doing a little research on the primary wire sizes, construction etc. Just for s-- and giggles.


----------



## Mic10is

Babs said:


> Hey guys.. Just curious.. Who was it that brought up the discussion over pizza about braided speaker cable? Sorry still trying to put a face with names with some folks.
> 
> I might play with some, but doing a little research on the primary wire sizes, construction etc. Just for s-- and giggles.


I use Ixos Gamma geometry 15awg and its braided cable. 2 15awg wires and an insulated drain wire


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> I use Ixos Gamma geometry 15awg and its braided cable. 2 15awg wires and an insulated drain wire


Fascinating.. Trying to find Ixos.. The name sounds familiar but my google fu is failing. I'll keep at it.

Drain wire? On a speaker cable?

Edit: If I can get dialed in on the individual wire gauges should be easy enough to DIY it looks like.


----------



## 2DEEP2

Ixos Cables - Audio Video Cables from Ixos for Home Cinema & HiFi

I'm not sure if the US distributor is still operating. Their site name is on the market.
The US site had much more information on the construction of the cable.

When I lived in MI, I would just drive out to their warehouse near Walled Lake and make my cables.

I have Ixos at home and in the car.

The Speaker cable I use in the house is two 13awg with a dielectric braided.
My RCA cable, used in the car, is a modification of what's sold. They sell a 2 conductor + drain and dielectric braided. I had the drain removed from my RCA cables.

Key features in Ixos wire is the braiding. They call it gamma geometry.
The high end cable have small (like, 32awg?) strands of wire individually insulated. You build the number of insulated strands up to whatever gauge you want.

The RCA wire also have a Teflon base foam insulator. Air is the best insulator, so the foam works great for that, but it melts fast. You need be a good fast solderer to make cable. I used a solder pot and pre-tinned everything to make my RCA cables.


----------



## Mic10is

Alberto Lopez owned Ixos in the US. UK company went bankrupt in 2010 I think. In very late 2013 Alberto decided to do structured liquidation of the company. All creditors were paid and inventory was cleared out. 
I took a large majority of inventory off his hands and sold a ton of it on this forum and ebay.

The company no longer exists. There is still a ton of product available from people on ebay via dealers with new old stock.

I recently bought an entire reel of 300ft of 15awg speaker wire from a guy in FLA.

Ive used Ixos since 2000


----------



## bertholomey

Floating a date for the 2016 NCSQ Spring Meet.....

9 April 2016


Unless there is some huge reason that would knock out a bunch of folks - that is when we will have this 'event'. I checked the MECA calendar of events, and it is pretty open around that time. Let me know if there is something huge going on that would make this impossible, later this week I will finalize and post a new thread.


----------



## jtwrace

bertholomey said:


> Floating a date for the 2016 NCSQ Spring Meet.....
> 
> 9 April 2016
> 
> 
> Unless there is some huge reason that would knock out a bunch of folks - that is when we will have this 'event'. I checked the MECA calendar of events, and it is pretty open around that time. Let me know if there is something huge going on that would make this impossible, later this week I will finalize and post a new thread.


I think it works for me but you don't care of me.


----------



## kmbkk

bertholomey said:


> Floating a date for the 2016 NCSQ Spring Meet.....
> 
> 9 April 2016
> 
> 
> Unless there is some huge reason that would knock out a bunch of folks - that is when we will have this 'event'. I checked the MECA calendar of events, and it is pretty open around that time. Let me know if there is something huge going on that would make this impossible, later this week I will finalize and post a new thread.


Ooh, I'd love to make this one! Hopefully my install will be in by then


----------



## claydo

Sounds good to me Jason!


----------



## ErinH

I'm in!


----------



## Mic10is

should work for me. the following weekend we are at Disney


----------



## jpf150

I'm in for that date!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> should work for me. the following weekend we are at Disney



Great! I'll just stay in NC and ride down with you guys.


----------



## Babs

I'm in as well. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesus

There's a large SPL show that day in Rocky Mount actually. I know that won't affect almost anyone on here, but just something I'd mention.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

The jesus is into the spl.....who knew? Of all the n.c. meets I've attended, as far as I know we've only had one spl car in attendance, essque tends to be the big draw here.......hopefully we won't lose too many to the show.......is the jesus coming out?


----------



## TheJesus

claydo said:


> The jesus is into the spl.....who knew? Of all the n.c. meets I've attended, as far as I know we've only had one spl car in attendance, essque tends to be the big draw here.......hopefully we won't lose too many to the show.......is the jesus coming out?


Lol, I do own the International SPL League, so I'm kinda into SPL. However, my old car was totaled and the new one I'm trying SQ out for competition. I doubt the shows will conflict besides myself, but I'll probably only stop by that event and spend most of the day at this one.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Come on out......the jesus will be welcomed I'm sure! There's usually some pretty awesome sq cars ready for demos......


----------



## TheJesus

I look forward to it  my car should be mostly done in about a month so hopefully close to done by then (we all know that it's never done, lol).

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

True.....never done. I'm trying to make up my mind to leave mine alone, or make some major changes.......ugh. Might be changing out my whole front end........it never ends....


----------



## TheJesus

Lucky for me the only front end change I want is from Japan so I can't afford it (they quoted over $1000 in shipping for two bumpers), lol.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Ah......I'm talking drivers.....lol, not the expensive bodywork!


----------



## TheJesus

Never heard anyone call that their front end, damn SQ people! Same principle applies I can't afford anything beyond the Hybrid Legatias I got, lmao.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Lmao......yup, yer gonna have to get used to the lingo jeebus, if'n yer gonna be into the essque! I'm actually thinking of using cheaper drivers.... (gasp).


----------



## crackinhedz

TheJesus said:


> Never heard anyone call that their front end, damn SQ people!


you definitely should hear Claydo's front end. The very definition of SQL, you'll enjoy it!


----------



## claydo

Thanks brotha! I'm kinda hesitant to change it.........but, thinking of trying something different......


----------



## TheJesus

claydo said:


> Lmao......yup, yer gonna have to get used to the lingo jeebus, if'n yer gonna be into the essque! I'm actually thinking of using cheaper drivers.... (gasp).


Blasphemy! (and I should know what blasphemy is after all...)


----------



## Mic10is

claydo said:


> Thanks brotha! I'm kinda hesitant to change it.........but, thinking of trying something different......


by something different, do you mean 2 tweeters working at the same time?


----------



## ErinH

Lol! Low blow!


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> by something different, do you mean 2 tweeters working at the same time?


I would say that Mic is in 'rare' form today, but actually, he is in 'Mic' form today........but he did add the smilies........


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> I would say that Mic is in 'rare' form today, but actually, he is in 'Mic' form today........but he did add the smilies........


At least Clay's system is much farther along than mine is even in a crippled state... its much more work done to his than Ive done to mine...so he has that going for him


----------



## claydo

Mic10is said:


> by something different, do you mean 2 tweeters working at the same time?


Ooooh, pow, ziiiing! Lol, yes, I hope to arrive, and (really important here) leave with two working tweets....


----------



## Babs

I promise I won't swap polarity if you don't pop a tweet Clay! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

I'm gonna promise I will try not to pop a tweet......but I am running the same morels....lol. I took the easy route and just ordered a single and dropped it in....


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> I'm gonna promise I will try not to pop a tweet......but I am running the same morels....lol. I took the easy route and just ordered a single and dropped it in....



If it ain't broken don't fix it.

Wait.. Might not be the best way to phrase that. LOL

But seriously don't change nothing. At "my" reference level without the foot in the throttle I thought your setup sounded killer. Much better than first I heard it at last spring's meet. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Ah....I'm kinda experiencing the same thing erin did recently.......plus I'm having trouble getting the midbass to sound exactly the way I want.......


----------



## Babs

Oh snap! Guess I aughta get that amp rack done already. 
Can't do literally 3 GTG's with a slab of MDF and spaghetti. 

Might as well play in the trunk since it's a good bet I'm not getting any 3-way pillar change done in time I'm sure. If I were Erin or Mic maybe. But alas. No.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Ah....I'm kinda experiencing the same thing erin did recently.......


feel free to elaborate...

you mean the disdain for the large pods? or something else?


----------



## claydo

Yup....tired of hugemongous drivers staring me down...lol. I love the sound I've got right now, but damn I'm tired of looking at them....that's gonna take more experimentation time than I've got.....at least during winter time weather work limitations, before the next meet......but I may make some changes in the midbass setup......I love my midbass drivers, but hate hate hate their location.....

Erin, as much as I love the scan 5.5s......I really drooled at your "I went from this......to this" pics in your build log.....


----------



## Mic10is

for everyone in need of possible help with installs that are local.....If all this rain continues I may be looking for ways to earn some extra funds

this 70 degrees and rain is ********!


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Erin, as much as I love the scan 5.5s......I really drooled at your "I went from this......to this" pics in your build log.....


Yea. I really like the look of the install now. The speakers in your face is something I've really grown tired of so when I finally found the driver to solve my ills I had no hesitation getting rid of the other setup. And the sound actually improved. So it was a win-win.


----------



## Mic10is

ErinH said:


> Yea. I really like the look of the install now. The speakers in your face is something I've really grown tired of so when I finally found the driver to solve my ills I had no hesitation getting rid of the other setup. And the sound actually improved. So it was a win-win.


But can you still put your ear right up against the left speaker and have the center image still be in the center?


----------



## claydo

Mic10is said:


> this 70 degrees and rain is ********!


This, this, and more this......I'm tired of everything being squishy.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> This, this, and more this......I'm tired of everything being squishy.



That's what she said 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> for everyone in need of possible help with installs that are local.....If all this rain continues I may be looking for ways to earn some extra funds
> 
> 
> 
> this 70 degrees and rain is ********!



Wish you were on the west side of the state. 

But I have to get some glass skills under my belt. If I can I gotta get an order placed for supplies for pillars. Luckily I've got spare pillars in case I fubar the first attempt. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

Babs said:


> Wish you were on the west side of the state.
> 
> But I have to get some glass skills under my belt. If I can I gotta get an order placed for supplies for pillars. Luckily I've got spare pillars in case I fubar the first attempt.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to swing by one sunday, I'd love to help out and show you some tips and tricks for glassing...Ive done a bit over the years


----------



## Beckerson1

Bit close for me but I will make it a point to make the fall meet. By then I should have the front stage dialed in. Seeing, well I can't really say much. Just that a lot is changing in a couple weeks


----------



## bertholomey

I've posted the new thread for the 2016 NCSQ Spring Meet.

2016 NCSQ Spring Meet Thread


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> If you want to swing by one sunday, I'd love to help out and show you some tips and tricks for glassing...Ive done a bit over the years



On! PM sent!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> If it ain't broken don't fix it.
> 
> Wait.. Might not be the best way to phrase that. LOL



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> this 70 degrees and rain is ********!



It's official. Your Northeast region man card is revoked :laugh:

We'll have to send some snow down your way soon to remind you of how awesome that 70's weather is! lol


Oh and people looking for work done should take Mic up on that offer. It's one thing to make things look pretty as an installer, but Mic will really help you find what "works best" in your particular application. He doesn't just willy nilly install something in hopes that it will sound good. It's nice to have an experienced guy down there to really get you on the right track.


----------



## bertholomey

jtwrace said:


> I think it works for me but you don't care of me.


Not true at all! We all really enjoyed your feedback in the Fall!


----------

